# Puffdatchronic's Cinderella 99 Journal



## puffdatchronic (Dec 21, 2012)

Hey guys ,this is my new journal starting today.Some of you may have seen my Sharksbreath Journal ,well that plant is no more ,it wasn't dead ,or even dying ,but i wasn't happy with it ,and after breaking a few of it's stems attempting lst i had enough of it.It's a shame really because it could have been nice ,but i'm like that ,if i'm not at least 80% happy with something ,it goes in the bin.I ruined it with the lst and wish i hadn't ,but ,time to move on.

I also apologise to anyone who was reading that journal ,and i promise this one will be seen to it's conclusion ,unless i get busted.

I will not try anything to fancy for this grow ,i will just top this plant once and then let it do it's thing and i'll only bend it if it starts to get too tall.

This grow as you have read in the title is the highly regarded strain C99 .The breeder is Female seeds ,who have devised their own seeds of this strain by working with the original Bro's Grimm stock, the grapefruit pheno and the pineapple pheno to be exact.

I went with this strain as people seem to praise it highly for it's great sativa effect.A short 8 week flowering time ,or 60 days for a bit more kick and a soft tropical fruit smell ,ideal for stealth purposes.All in all it seems like a sure fire winner for an indoor grow.If it works out like i think it will ,it will be my sativa grow of choice 

So to get things up and running heres a pic of the seed i just planted ,i ordered 2 seeds and they both look identical.In fact in the short time i've been growing i have yet to see a sexier seed.The markings look cool!

No germination method for me by the way ,i just make a small hole in the pot of moist soil and drop the seed in ,lightly backfill and put into my closet with the hps on for warmth ,i place the pot above the hps on a shelf so the top of the soil doesnt dry out.Hopefully i'll be back in a few days with a pic of the young seedling!


Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 21, 2012)

First seat


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 21, 2012)

Also growing wwxbb from female seeds


----------



## puffdatchronic (Dec 21, 2012)

Hey man ,welcome.,pull up a chair ,it's going to get interesting..


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 21, 2012)

Didnt catch what kinda lights your using


----------



## puffdatchronic (Dec 21, 2012)

250 watt hps with duel spec bulb man.Works ideal for my closet space any more that that and it's too hot.Can still get a good yeild off it as you can get it closer to the top of the plant.pulled 3 oz's off my last 1 plant grow of lemon skunk.So i have no plans to upgrade it.It's perfect for me.

oh i'll be vegging with it to ,simply because it's cold here during winter ,so it keeps the closet at just a nice cosey warmth for the plant..


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 21, 2012)

Good stuff


----------



## Mechanical (Dec 21, 2012)

Subbed.. I have 2 Female Seeds C99's going too. I'm 14 days from sprout so it will be fun to compare.. Good luck


----------



## puffdatchronic (Dec 21, 2012)

Mechanical said:


> Subbed.. I have 2 Female Seeds C99's going too. I'm 14 days from sprout so it will be fun to compare.. Good luck


hey man have a diary up of your c99s ,would love to sub to it .if you have could you link me to it..

cheers


----------



## Mechanical (Dec 21, 2012)

Ya I need to fix my sig.. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/595997-600w-c99-organic-scrog.html


----------



## Mechanical (Dec 21, 2012)

Im interested to see if yours are slow starters like mine. I have what looks to be a more sativa pheno and an indica pheno and they are both healthy but pretty small.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Dec 24, 2012)

Heres she ,just braking the surface on christmas eve ...


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 24, 2012)

Me too, all of mine have sprouted up as well


----------



## puffdatchronic (Dec 24, 2012)

nice........


----------



## Mechanical (Dec 26, 2012)

Have they sprouted yet?


----------



## puffdatchronic (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey yeah it did ,on christmas eve .. here she is today.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Dec 28, 2012)

Heres a little update .5 days old


----------



## MrSteroids1 (Dec 28, 2012)

subbed, many of your elements are similar to my current growth


----------



## Mechanical (Dec 28, 2012)

Looking good.. Hoping yours move faster than mine


----------



## puffdatchronic (Dec 30, 2012)

tomorrow will be 1 week from germination..she is growing quite quickly.Looks alot like my g13 haze seedling when i did that...maybe because there is some haze in it?
















ps thought its worth mentioning ,i gave it 1ml/litre of grow and 2ml/litre bioheaven on saturday and don't expect to need to water it again now until wed or thurs


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 30, 2012)

Very nice choice in seed, I too have one from Female seeds growing, 12/12 from seed for me though. It's currently 5 weeks and 1 day old. I think I may have transplanted it too early as it's very stunted for how old it is and as an experiment, I topped it. It seems to be quite a hardy little plant too, It's taken a bit of a beating because of general clumsiness on my part. I am glad I topped it though as it's sativa looking and I've heard how much they stretch!

Here is a picture of her.



I also have 2 more C99's in the damp paper towel waiting to show taproot so all will be fun =]


----------



## Adam & Cola (Dec 31, 2012)

Awesome another C99 grow. will have lots to compare too. mines been rather slow as well. but I know once roots hit the water in the DWC it will take off.


----------



## Kite High (Dec 31, 2012)

my 12/12 from seed fs c99 trial run proved this strain and breeders merits to me....awesomely trippy and good production of some great smelling and tasting bud...will do a full long veg run of it next...advice : if you like the trippy aspect chop no later than 52 days flower....awesome


----------



## puffdatchronic (Dec 31, 2012)

Kite High said:


> my 12/12 from seed fs c99 trial run proved this strain and breeders merits to me....awesomely trippy and good production of some great smelling and tasting bud...will do a full long veg run of it next...advice : if you like the trippy aspect chop no later than 52 days flower....awesome


good info man.. that is the second time i have read to chop at 52 days now.. i had originally planned to go to 60 for a little stone in there..but i may have to reconsider now..

question: Is this strain a night time friendly strain or not? I keep hearing that it's a "day" smoke and it would be hard to sleep on ,but as long as i dont have one just before going to bed it should be ok to have a smoke ,wait for the buzz to come down and then go to bed?


----------



## Mechanical (Dec 31, 2012)

I liked this strain because someone described it as a "smoke and watch the Discovery Channel" type of weed. I've heard nothing but daytime smoke too..


----------



## Kite High (Dec 31, 2012)

it does not induce sleep at ALL


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 31, 2012)

Kite High said:


> it does not induce sleep at ALL


I can also vouch for this, I tried knocking myself out with C99 and it failed pretty hard. It was like I drank 40 cups of coffee, had so much mental energy it was surreal.


----------



## Adam & Cola (Jan 1, 2013)

*I liked this strain because someone described it as a**"smoke and watch the Discovery Channel"

I don't need medicine to do that.. lol just need a night where the old woman (wait, she's younger.. lol) doesn't want to watch tv.
*


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 2, 2013)

Heres a little day 10 update.Growing fine,though i seem to have got a mutant leaf already..hope it's not a bad sign of things to come..


----------



## Kite High (Jan 2, 2013)

Mutants are good


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 2, 2013)

lol if you say so .. i wouldnt mind some mutant 35% thc buds..


----------



## doctormj (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi 
Im gonna grow few Female Seeds C99 but this is my first time with C99.
What do you think about veg time or is 12/12 way to go if I wanna keep em under 1m?
Thanks


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 2, 2013)

doctormj said:


> Hi
> Im gonna grow few Female Seeds C99 but this is my first time with C99.
> What do you think about veg time or is 12/12 way to go if I wanna keep em under 1m?
> Thanks


My first go with it to man,so i can't give you a diffinitive answer.BUT from all the reading i have done on it so far ,it apparently does not stretch much ..like 2.5x 

so if i was you i would top it (like i'm gonna) and flower it at 10 inches.. that would allow it up to 3x stretch and be under a meter..i'm probly going to flip it at 12 inches.
i think 12/12 from seed could really hurt your yeild with this strain..

a couple of guys who have posted here did 12/12 from seed ,they would be better telling you.


----------



## Kite High (Jan 2, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> My first go with it to man,so i can't give you a diffinitive answer.BUT from all the reading i have done on it so far ,it apparently does not stretch much ..like 2.5x
> 
> so if i was you i would top it (like i'm gonna) and flower it at 10 inches.. that would allow it up to 3x stretch and be under a meter..i'm probly going to flip it at 12 inches.
> i think 12/12 from seed could really hurt your yeild with this strain..
> ...


did a test run of 2 fs c99 12/12 from seed under 400 cmh and yielded 5 oz's tween the two


----------



## doctormj (Jan 2, 2013)

Kite High said:


> my 12/12 from seed fs c99 trial run proved this strain and breeders merits to me....awesomely trippy and good production of some great smelling and tasting bud...will do a full long veg run of it next...advice : if you like the trippy aspect chop no later than 52 days flower....awesome


What was the total height of your 12/12 C99 plants? How long veg stage you recommend to me if I want em stay under 1m?


----------



## Kite High (Jan 2, 2013)

i abhor that metric bs....12/12 from seed 1 was 3 ft the other was 2 ft 9 inches


----------



## doctormj (Jan 2, 2013)

Kite High said:


> i abhor that metric bs....12/12 from seed 1 was 3 ft the other was 2 ft 9 inches


Thanks man.Yeah that metric system is so inexact.


----------



## Kite High (Jan 2, 2013)

doctormj said:


> Thanks man.Yeah that metric system is so inexact.


thats not it with me...its I have to think it out twice to visualize the metric whereas with the english I only need read it...follow?


----------



## Adam & Cola (Jan 2, 2013)

Just checked the Calendar, my C99 is at day 13. It has been such a slow starter. Even smaller than yours Puffdat.. I'll likely start a journal once I know the sex. I got reg seeds so i don't want to start something that might end prematurely. 

Maybe some of you experienced C99 growers can tell me, how long I can expect to wait before I'll be able to determine the sex of this strain. thx


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 2, 2013)

As you know I'm not an expert with c99's but I've read around 3 weeks they show pre flowers..


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 4, 2013)

well it looks like my c99 is runting out on me.. it started off well but now is way to small.. its day 12 and the newest leaves that have came in are actually smaller than the first set...

I transplanted it into a bigger pot to see if that will spur it into action 













i really don't want to scrap this plant ..whats the chances of it picking up ?


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 4, 2013)

Man I'm telling you.. Its a Female Seeds C99 thing. Mine were tiny like that too but they do take off after about 21 or so days. Frustrating isn't it? Stick with them though These are slower starters but way faster now than my last grow.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 4, 2013)

hey mech ,thanks for stopping in..is this size comparable to yours then at the same age?


kind of annoying , i picked c99 partly because of it's fast finish.. not much point being a fast finisher if it takes 3 weeks longer to veg the damn things..


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 4, 2013)

Almost identical bro. It is kind of annoying but I do think they are focusing on roots right now. Comparing these to my last grow they have caught up as far as growth/day is concerned. They will probably surpass them if they continue growing the way they are. All I'm saying is the smoke better be fantastic to deal with all this worrying.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 4, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Almost identical bro. It is kind of annoying but I do think they are focusing on roots right now. Comparing these to my last grow they have caught up as far as growth/day is concerned. They will probably surpass them if they continue growing the way they are. All I'm saying is the smoke better be fantastic to deal with all this worrying.


amen ......


----------



## Kite High (Jan 4, 2013)

Must have a runt. But runts ime produce well. And are potency gems more often than not. As my f's c99's blew out the gate and ran that way to the end


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 4, 2013)

if it is a runt though ,does that mean it will just take me longer to get it were i need it to be before flowering ,or will it always be pathetic...

i dunno ,like mechanicals have followed a similar path ..maybe it just in the genes to take a little longer than normal to get going..i have noticed the root growth has been slow compared to other strains i have done .I think i read C99 is actaully an inbred line and therefore will not show much hybrid vigor..fingers crossed.

I'm not gonna chuck it out what ever happens ,i gotta try this ultra uplifting trippy high that is so famous..


----------



## Kite High (Jan 4, 2013)

my runts usually stay short but keep short nodes and produce well and potency seems to be better...but haven't had any slow c99 from fs so speaking generally here


----------



## Adam & Cola (Jan 4, 2013)

Puffdat, your C99 has a full set of leaves ahead of me and i'm on day 15 now. looks like I got a runt not you.. lol
are you using nutes yet? looks like you have a couple leaves starting to turn yellow. hmm, maybe it's the lighting, not sure.

KEEP IT GOING!!


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey adam ,i think slowness must just be a common trait with this strain.thats me you and mechanical...an i have read other reports of slowness .

I am using nutes ,1 ml of grow per litre and 2 mills bio heaven ,i also repotted into a fresh pot of all mix to see if that would help ,as last plant i did ,it started looking sucky and then i repotted it and it greened up and took off,so we'll see..

Oh and yeah ,i think the yellowing lower leaves ,may been a bit over watering .. i always start my seed off in too big of a pot and it makes it really difficult to not over water.. the top dries out as normal ,but because there is no root system down below it stays too moist..i have had this happen a lot ,but usually i just fix it by letting the pot dry out properly when i see this happening and then its fine ... guess someday i'll try and start it in the right size conatiner..

i'll keep it going ,i have faith that it can turn out good ,just gonna take and extra week or 2 veg time


----------



## Adam & Cola (Jan 6, 2013)

I know people say that using a T5 for Veg will slow it down too. but i have always used a T5 for veg.. so thats not the culprit.. It must just be genetics with this strain.


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 6, 2013)

Why would a T5 slow down veg?


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 6, 2013)

Adam & Cola said:


> Just checked the Calendar, my C99 is at day 13. It has been such a slow starter. Even smaller than yours Puffdat.. I'll likely start a journal once I know the sex. I got reg seeds so i don't want to start something that might end prematurely.
> 
> Maybe some of you experienced C99 growers can tell me, how long I can expect to wait before I'll be able to determine the sex of this strain. thx


Pre flower in about 2 weeks


----------



## Adam & Cola (Jan 6, 2013)

> Why would a T5 slow down veg?


We all know that a MH would outperform a T5 any day of the week for Veg. 




ChesusRice said:


> Pre flower in about 2 weeks


Thanks you Chesus!

Here's my setup. 
View attachment 2469835


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice tidy set up man.I use a 250 watt hps with duel spectrum for veg and flower btw..

As for my c99 ,it is 2 weeks old today and has picked upa decent bit after i transplanted it into the big pot.It's also recovered from the yellowing of the lowest leaves.Which i am pretty sure was over watering.

I also noticed the underside of the leaves that started yellowing have a purple color to them..unless it was some sort of deficiency .. but the new leaves are coming in nice and healthy so far and the speed of growth has improved... notice aswell its going to have really nice side branching 

so hoping things are going to go a bit more smoothly from here on.


----------



## Kite High (Jan 7, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> Nice tidy set up man.I use a 250 watt hps with duel spectrum for veg and flower btw..
> 
> As for my c99 ,it is 2 weeks old today and has picked upa decent bit after i transplanted it into the big pot.It's also recovered from the yellowing of the lowest leaves.Which i am pretty sure was over watering.
> 
> ...


how I do it






ps-they looking hungry...more food especially N for your babies I suggest
View attachment 2470521View attachment 2470521


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 7, 2013)

very nice kite ,thats a real set up.


----------



## Kite High (Jan 7, 2013)

those are positronic's Claustrum btw...a really excellent strain...thats 4 of them in a 5x5x9

thank you for the compliment


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 7, 2013)

Adam & Cola said:


> We all know that a MH would outperform a T5 any day of the week for Veg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm guessing I dont know anything about this plant


----------



## Adam & Cola (Jan 7, 2013)

Sorry Chesus, you misunderstood me. I said thank you. I appreciate the info.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 8, 2013)

kali mist x super silver haze x jack herer.. sounds like a winner kite..


----------



## Kite High (Jan 8, 2013)

It is. Very potent in an uppy way. Great yields as well.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 8, 2013)

well ,just checked in on my c99 ,and what a difference a day makes!

It has got noticeably greener over night.. the roots must have grown alot last night and shes now feeling the full benefit of the transplant into fresh allmix soil..

topped her there aswell at the 5th node,so watch this space ,i predict a proper tidy little bush by this time next week.


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 8, 2013)

Yes sir.. Growing right along


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 8, 2013)

Adam & Cola said:


> Sorry Chesus, you misunderstood me. I said thank you. I appreciate the info.


Nah thats ok
You misunderstood me
I dont know anything about weed except smoking it and what I read on the internet
I just come here to troll the politics section


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 10, 2013)

This strain has no smell at all unless you walk right up on it then it's fruity
That is what I read


----------



## Kite High (Jan 10, 2013)

ChesusRice said:


> Nah thats ok
> You misunderstood me
> I* dont know anything about weed except smoking it and what I read on the internet*
> I just come here to troll the politics section


thats bullshit


----------



## Kite High (Jan 10, 2013)

ChesusRice said:


> This strain has no smell at all unless you walk right up on it then it's fruity
> That is what I read


my luck has been that it does not even remotely smell like mj


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 12, 2013)

If I was a betting man, I would guess it frosts up around day 33 and still doesnt smell. And this would be on plants over 36 inches and plastered in buds. people over at ICmag cant stop talking about it


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 12, 2013)

I like the sound of that.I'll be back with a pic update either next thurs or friday .I need to get a new camera.A summary of the last few days ,this plant is so finicky..i am geting some leaf canoeing at the moment.First time i have ever had a plant react badly to my set up.I think it may be a little nute sensitive.I forgot that i transplantet it and gave it a dose of nutes sooner than i should have so maybe thats why...i don't see any typical nute burn crispiness..i'm really not sure.You can tell me what you think when i get the pics up ,hopefully it comes around abit by then..


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 12, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> I like the sound of that.I'll be back with a pic update either next thurs or friday .I need to get a new camera.A summary of the last few days ,this plant is so finicky..i am geting some leaf canoeing at the moment.First time i have ever had a plant react badly to my set up.I think it may be a little nute sensitive.I forgot that i transplantet it and gave it a dose of nutes sooner than i should have so maybe thats why...i don't see any typical nute burn crispiness..i'm really not sure.You can tell me what you think when i get the pics up ,hopefully it comes around abit by then..


If you are using FFoF you wouldnt need to fertilize it much
Use epsom salts for magnesium with every watering
Maybe one or two doses of phosphorous during flowering and some nitrogen every couple of weeks until harvest.


Another image I found on the internet


----------



## Kite High (Jan 12, 2013)

ChesusRice said:


> Another image I found on the internet


yeah right....rotflmfao


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 12, 2013)

the internets a wonderful thing eh? not using ffof ..using biobizz soil and nutes..its organic i belive.


----------



## Adam & Cola (Jan 13, 2013)

Almost time to FIM mine. Either today or tomorrow.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 13, 2013)

Adam & Cola said:


> Almost time to FIM mine. Either today or tomorrow.



good luck ,any pics of where your at?


----------



## Adam & Cola (Jan 13, 2013)

I FIM'd tonight. i'll get a few pics tomorrow after work.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 15, 2013)

Day 22

7 inches tall now ,so i expect it to be in flower within a week .I flip at 12 inches.

Topped it this day last week.

seems to have recovered from the slight overfeeding after i gave it a plain water feed.

I gotta add ,no smell at all as expected ,but if you rub the stems ,pink bubblegum..seriously..


































This is my latest project ,the trinidad scorpion butch T chili 



later


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 15, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> Day 22
> 
> 7 inches tall now ,so i expect it to be in flower within a week .I flip at 12 inches.
> 
> ...


Taking off man. Looks real good!


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 15, 2013)

hey man welcome back and thanks ,yeah it definitly is taking off..really loved the topping.


----------



## Kite High (Jan 15, 2013)

She looks good dude. If its Cindy's smell u talking about that's a good sign that you may have the prized pez pheno which usually coincides with top potency. Congrats


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 15, 2013)

Describe pez pheno smell


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 15, 2013)

Wow ,stoked to hear that man ! thanks


----------



## Kite High (Jan 15, 2013)

ChesusRice said:


> Describe pez pheno smell


smells like pez...lol

No just foolin...pez is the taste but smells kinda like gum


----------



## Adam & Cola (Jan 15, 2013)

lookin damn good Puff.. much bigger than mine. Somethin is off on mine. the growth is still slow even with roots in the water. Noticed a couple leaf tip burns yesterday so i did a rez change. I'm using Dyna Grow nutes but everything that I've read about it, these nutes don't need a cal mag supplement. maybe I have a bad bottle. if it doesn't get better within a couple days then i"ll add some cal mag to the mix. Plus I have a twisted leaf. 

Here's mine. For ours being practically the same age (mine is 2 days older), yours has definately outgrown mine. The difference in size from you using a dual spec 250 watt bulb compared to me using 2 two foot 4buld T5's 192 watts total is amazing.



the aftermath of fimming Sunday. 


Keep up the good work Puff.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes i can't recommend a duel spec hps for veg highly enough.really tight nodes and really fast growth when it gets going.

I think also shes gonna take off for you when it recovers from the fim.. about 5 days it took for mine.. have faith ,i thought mine sucked for the first few weeks then she improved alot..

i would say yours is nicer looking than mine when mine was that big..


----------



## Kite High (Jan 16, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> Yes i can't recommend a duel spec hps for veg highly enough.really tight nodes and really fast growth when it gets going.
> 
> I think also shes gonna take off for you when it recovers from the fim.. about 5 days it took for mine.. have faith ,i thought mine sucked for the first few weeks then she improved alot..
> 
> i would say yours is nicer looking than mine when mine was that big..


Psst. Give Philips CMH a try sometime. You will not regret it. Also if you are using DYNAGRO with RO water you may need a cal mag supplement as it ws designed for use with tapwater. Is what I use in soilless peat with ro and most strains need additional. Love the MagPro as well and Protekt is the nute I use the most of. Hope it helps


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 16, 2013)

Hmm yeah i thought about using mh.. my ballast is digital so is actually compatible.May give a go some time to see the difference.
Nutes wise i use biobizz grow and heaven for veg .Heaven is a booster ,which has amino acids ,cal ,mag ..all stuff like that in it.I have grown with it and without and it deffinitly works.Worth every penny imo.Then when flower comes i use the bloom and top max aswell.I don't know how effective the top max is ,it's suppose to densin up the buds.It's pretty cheap though so i fire it in anyway.I know alot of growers ,esp old school will say all this stuff is not needed ,grow and bloom is all ..but i have been getting nice results with it all ..and i did see a noticable differance when i didn't use the heaven .So i'll keep going with this gear.It's organic to.

Not really in the habbit of updating everyday ,but i thought i'd fire up a few pics cause i'm a little bored.
I have noticed she looks alot "spikier" and happier as the medium dries out .I find just before shes due a watering she looks quite happy.Maybe a indicator this strain doesnt like wet feet?


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 16, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> Hmm yeah i thought about using mh.. my ballast is digital so is actually compatible.May give a go some time to see the difference.
> Nutes wise i use biobizz grow and heaven for veg .Heaven is a booster ,which has amino acids ,cal ,mag ..all stuff like that in it.I have grown with it and without and it deffinitly works.Worth every penny imo.Then when flower comes i use the bloom and top max aswell.I don't know how effective the top max is ,it's suppose to densin up the buds.It's pretty cheap though so i fire it in anyway.I know alot of growers ,esp old school will say all this stuff is not needed ,grow and bloom is all ..but i have been getting nice results with it all ..and i did see a noticable differance when i didn't use the heaven .So i'll keep going with this gear.It's organic to.
> 
> Not really in the habbit of updating everyday ,but i thought i'd fire up a few pics cause i'm a little bored.
> ...



Good call......


----------



## Kite High (Jan 16, 2013)

not mh... cmh...Ceramic Metal Halide

http://advancedtechlighting.com/

but it requires a magcoil ballast

nutrient comment was for the other poster


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 16, 2013)

Does MH really help trichome production the last 2 weeks or is that voodoo science?
(i know about cmh)


----------



## Kite High (Jan 16, 2013)

ChesusRice said:


> Does MH really help trichome production the last 2 weeks or is that voodoo science?
> (i know about cmh)


I have never run mh in flower as I run 2 cmh and 1 hps in flower but also high level uvb lamps throughout the grow...I found the cmh to veg better than mh and the cmh hps combo is amazing...

ime best for flowering is 2 cmh 1 hps
then
all cmh

then all hps


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 16, 2013)

If I ever grow 
I was thinking about putting a MH in the last 2 weeks or week 
Supposedly it increases potency.
But you know the internet 50 different opinions and faux science


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 16, 2013)

oh ,cmh ,never even heard of that ..will look into it .thanks man.


----------



## Kite High (Jan 16, 2013)

ChesusRice said:


> If I ever grow
> I was thinking about putting a MH in the last 2 weeks or week
> Supposedly it increases potency.
> But you know the internet 50 different opinions and faux science


I feel that it is uvb throughout the grow at high levels that is the best lighting enhancement potency wise


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 16, 2013)

Will running MH last 2 weeks make a difference?


----------



## Kite High (Jan 16, 2013)

IDK actually as I never did it but I do know that there is not enough uv emission for the effect from mh


----------



## Kite High (Jan 16, 2013)

ChesusRice said:


> Will running MH last 2 weeks make a difference?


so try it and find out n let us know


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 16, 2013)

if he ever grows


----------



## LeafGnosis (Jan 16, 2013)

I must also add into this thread since I am running 2 C'99 myself from female seeds. They were vegging for about 45 days until flip (about 13" tall) then attempted scrog (the screen size was too big, but still had an LST effect to them) they are the two on the right and now almost 14 days from flip... The other 2 are G-13 labs Blueberry Bubblegum and those do smell a lot more.. but like someone posted, when I touch the stem they have a fruity smell to them as well. can't wait to have these in my jars and smelling the 'cure'.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 16, 2013)

LeafGnosis said:


> I must also add into this thread since I am running 2 C'99 myself from female seeds. They were vegging for about 45 days until flip (about 13" tall) then attempted scrog (the screen size was too big, but still had an LST effect to them) they are the two on the right and now almost 14 days from flip... The other 2 are G-13 labs Blueberry Bubblegum and those do smell a lot more.. but like someone posted, when I touch the stem they have a fruity smell to them as well. can't wait to have these in my jars and smelling the 'cure'.
> 
> View attachment 2483116


You going to reveg them? Or did you get some clones before the flip?


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 16, 2013)

LeafGnosis said:


> I must also add into this thread since I am running 2 C'99 myself from female seeds. They were vegging for about 45 days until flip (about 13" tall) then attempted scrog (the screen size was too big, but still had an LST effect to them) they are the two on the right and now almost 14 days from flip... The other 2 are G-13 labs Blueberry Bubblegum and those do smell a lot more.. but like someone posted, when I touch the stem they have a fruity smell to them as well. can't wait to have these in my jars and smelling the 'cure'.
> 
> View attachment 2483116


nor can i wait to have mine curing either! keep us posted !


----------



## LeafGnosis (Jan 17, 2013)

ChesusRice said:


> You going to reveg them? Or did you get some clones before the flip?


Not sure if I will clone these as I am very new to the 'seed' thing... I would probably kill my clones lol. Space/grow area is an issue, I do not have a perpetual grow going yet... but maybe in the future. I still have 2 more C'99 beans in storage and 3 BB BGum so I still have some beans to work with. I have read from growers who have done this that they have cloned even from flowering girls... but probably will not do that as well. Hell, I am so new, I had no clue the amount of different strains out there and even thought 'creeper' was it's own strain LOL and just found out yesterday that those good smelling C'99 were the better pheno... I do want to see how these are on smoke wether or not I want to continue with the strain or purchase others. (hind sight being 20/20 though, I probably will regret not cloning them though LOL) I read that you can actually save a clone for a month or 2 if stored correctly? (will have to research that as well)


----------



## LeafGnosis (Jan 17, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> nor can i wait to have mine curing either! keep us posted !


Will do! I wonder if it is better to keep a journal here rather than in the 'journal' section of the members page.... is there a difference in secrecy?


----------



## Kite High (Jan 17, 2013)

LeafGnosis said:


> Will do! I wonder if it is better to keep a journal here rather than in the 'journal' section of the members page.... is there a difference in secrecy?


there is no secrecy here...as a matter of fact if you are not using at least tor then they already have your address...


----------



## LeafGnosis (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes, I am very familiar with EXIF data, which I have stripped all data off of the photos before posting. I doubt 4 plants is worthy of a fed bust anyway. But I know what you mean for sure


----------



## Kite High (Jan 17, 2013)

LeafGnosis said:


> Yes, I am very familiar with EXIF data, which I have stripped all data off of the photos before posting. I doubt 4 plants is worthy of a fed bust anyway. But I know what you mean for sure


well that is good...but if you are logging on here without at least going through tor or a vpn they already have your physical address via your ip address...no need for exif data you know?


----------



## LeafGnosis (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes, Proxy servers are your friend


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 17, 2013)

At the end of the day though ,whos to say whos legal and whos not? The cops would have to get a court order for rui to hand over ips ,then they would have to get another one for the ip provider to give the address.If they are in another country entirely out of jurisdiction it makes it even harder... all to find out the guy had a med card or lived in amsterdam? To be honest even if the head of the dea was watching this thread ,i doubt he's going to go through all that effort ,in the hopes i'm doing it illegaly when the punishment for 1 plant is basicly being told you are a naughty boy.

I go through a vpn anyway ,just to be safe lol


oh and ps ,i don't know where the best section is to do the journal ..i just chose here ,although i see journals in nearly every section .indoor ,general and they seem to get a wider audience there ,but at the same time they are the exception rather than the rule.


----------



## Kite High (Jan 17, 2013)

never under estimate what a bored Rambo-esque cop will do...and it is FEDERALLY illegal everywhere...just saying if it concerns you be careful...myself I have a full aresenal and am just itching to use it on them fucks if they ever even try...over $30k just in ammo


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 17, 2013)

oh better safe than sorry always ,i wouldn't sign on if i wasn't on a vpn or tor ,tor is shit though.Thats a lot of ammo btw lol


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 17, 2013)

Tor works well But is slow as hell


----------



## Kite High (Jan 17, 2013)

its needed...just a few examples (note...not my actual armament but a good facsimile)







































and these are just my favorites...like I said..I hope they come


----------



## Adam & Cola (Jan 17, 2013)

Let's not get off topic here. lol

what the hell forum did I find this post in anyways? all I did was a search for C99. It was a current topic, so I sub'd. haha


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 18, 2013)

Yeah so to get back on topic . I have concluded the vegging stage today at day 25 ,first day of 12/12 today.

She is 10 inches tall.I normally go to 12 ,but an inch or 2 either way doesn't make much difference.

With a 250 watt ,while great for veg ,in flower is only really effective for about 2- 2.5 feet anything below that is popcorn .So if she 2.5 x's or 3 x's i'll have a 2 feet tall minimum plant .It's a sativa to ,so i would expect it to go to 3 feet from here.but i'm not sure how big it will get..my last grow ,lemon skunk went t0 4.5 feet


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 18, 2013)

See this is something that confuses me. If you look at graphs it says a 250w hps is good to about 16" from the bulb and at 16" ifs pretty weak light. I take it you have grown with this setup before and you say 24" to 30". Where do they get their information? I ask cause I'm using my 600 for the first time and don't know exactly how close to put it from the canopy. I want as much penetration as possible without over doing it..


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 18, 2013)

And +rep when I get to my computer for repping the Marley


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 18, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> See this is something that confuses me. If you look at graphs it says a 250w hps is good to about 16" from the bulb and at 16" ifs pretty weak light. I take it you have grown with this setup before and you say 24" to 30". Where do they get their information? I ask cause I'm using my 600 for the first time and don't know exactly how close to put it from the canopy. I want as much penetration as possible without over doing it..


Well i didnt actually measure it but ..


This is a picture of my last grow ,lemon skunk from dna .yeilded 80 grams and the buds as you can see way down the plant were so heavy i had to tie a bit of cord around the plant because they were pulling the plant apart ..i would say that these buds were at least 24 inches away from the bulb....



















Of course maybe this was just a sick high yeilding pheno...and my light maybe won't be as effective this grow as i'm still using the same bulb..

Use the back of your hand to get it the right distance..


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 18, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> And +rep when I get to my computer for repping the Marley


lol ,i can't rep you again until i "spread it around " ..whatever that means.. 

and yeah bobs my hero


----------



## Mcwhippin420 (Jan 18, 2013)

Skunk looks awesome I started 3 mid bagseed under 60w cfl lol now got 400w hps/mh anyone wanna check out my sig that knows weight off looking At em lol I thinking maybe 14g dry lol that cfl didn't let them grow like this 400 lol


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 18, 2013)

Those plants look fantastic. Im on your side about the lights. I think the recommended distance is crap. Those plants are proof


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 18, 2013)

thats only 1 plant mech just different shots of the same plant.. so 80 grams dry tells you something about the yeild those lower buds were putting out.. i didnt even top it ..could have been more..oh well


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 18, 2013)

And I can leave my hand on the glass without feeling any kind of heat so could I have the leaves touching the glass with no adverse affects?


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 18, 2013)

I would rather one of the older hands advised you on that ..i would say yes .Its the heat that messes things up if you get too close to a bulb ,so if you can get it close enough that there is not much heat then thats were your sweet spot is... that lemon skunk actually got too tall it ended up about 6 inches from the bulb and it was a lot hotter at the top of the plant than i would have liked.. skunks are a very hardy and resistant plant though i belive.. i bet if this cindy got that close shed just die.. lol


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 18, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> I would rather one of the older hands advised you on that ..i would say yes .Its the heat that messes things up if you get too close to a bulb ,so if you can get it close enough that there is not much heat then thats were your sweet spot is... that lemon skunk actually got too tall it ended up about 6 inches from the bulb and it was a lot hotter at the top of the plant than i would have liked.. skunks are a very hardy and resistant plant though i belive.. i bet if this cindy got that close shed just die.. lol


Ya my NLxSkunk was a real hardy plant. I was more worried about light bleaching but who knows lol. Ill just do what I do


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 18, 2013)

yeah not sure about bleaching ..


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 18, 2013)

This is the article I was talking about as far as light distancing.. http://www.angelfire.com/cantina/fourtwenty/yor/lightres.htm. Tell me what you think if you read it.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 18, 2013)

yeah.. i'm not really qualified to argue about it,all i can do is look at my results and make a call about how far i think the light was being effective.As you can see the structure of that ls was quite open , maybe in a bushier plant it wouldnt be as effective that far down.. just keep your light down as far as you think you can get away with without it being too warm and your yeild will be what it will be ..


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 19, 2013)

When your tree looks like a xmas tree
the lower buds do get some light
Then it's a matter of just rotating it around so you get all sides (assuming you are doing more than one plant)


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 19, 2013)

this guy over at ICmag claims his Mosca C99 bx1 is 41 days into flower


----------



## Kite High (Jan 19, 2013)

ChesusRice said:


> this guy over at ICmag claims his Mosca C99 bx1 is 41 days into flower


nice...so other guy you grow well dude...lol

never ran mosca'a but love female seeds version...also STILL have some ORIGINAL Bros Grimm beans that I eventually will sprout and sts the ones I like most to self them and preserve the genetics...having grown both the originals and Female Seeds I can vouch for FS's version to be the real deal as well

Also if wanting to get the trippy high I recommend chopping at no more than 52 days flower...if you go past I have found the trippiness fades the further you go...yield increases and still awesome smoke but I seek trippy hallucinogenic highs...its my holy grail

I also have in the near future a selfing of Ortega's Deathweed which I will cross with c99...looking forward to the outcome...yum


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 19, 2013)

very very nice cheesus .. that guy sure knows what he's doing.. 

kite i will be taking your word for it and chopping at 52.. trippy high.. mmm can't wait..

btw I emailed female seeds before i ordered the seeds and asked if they thought it was worth going to 60 days and they said no to keep it between 7-8 weeks ,so 52 sounds about perfect.. what would you say would be the difference between 52 and 56 days .. negligable or noticeable? weight and/or effect?


----------



## Kite High (Jan 19, 2013)

idk as I never went passed 54 as it was noticable that the hallucinogenic affects were diminishing

also have chopped at 49 days as the triches told me so


----------



## LeafGnosis (Jan 19, 2013)

Kite High said:


> idk as I never went passed 54 as it was noticable that the hallucinogenic affects were diminishing
> 
> also have chopped at 49 days as the triches told me so


Two things if I could. First, are you counting days from 12/12 flip? and Lastly, what where your clear/cloudy/amber ratios if you remember? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kite High (Jan 19, 2013)

From the day of the "flip" as that is when flowering commences

15-30% cloudy or 10-20% cloudy on pure or predominantly sativa strains...the rest clear...no amber as amber is bad


----------



## LeafGnosis (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you K.H.!


----------



## Po boy (Jan 19, 2013)

about to order seeds for my spring and summer grow. cindy99 is on the short list as i've read it is low odor during the grow. can anyone confirm that? fine looking plant you're growing puff. GL


----------



## Adam & Cola (Jan 19, 2013)

Wow, day 25 and 10" tall thats almost twice as tall as mine. But I got a new toy pitched in my tent.. lmao 

New hood with a dimmable ballast. I'm only running at 200 watts until the plant gets accustomed to it. 



After fimming


Day 6 after fimming. you can see the top leaves that were cut. I thought i might have cut to low but you can see in the comparison shot from the day i fim'd that it actually grew another node after being fim'd. So maybe not low enough. lol 


cool, lights on in 5min. time to watch her/him spring to life. Love seeing the leaves point to the sky once the lights are on.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 19, 2013)

gotta love the new toys adam ,looking great ,she will take off on you now ,guarantee it.

po boy ,c99 is pretty much confirmed low odour ,fruity and nothing like weed apparantly .Thats partly why i went with it .That and it's just meant to be beautiful dank sativa bud


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 19, 2013)

If I had this beutiful plant I would definatly reveg, take clones then self it with colloidal silver and get a huge seed stock. It's the nirvana of all things C99


----------



## Kite High (Jan 19, 2013)

ChesusRice said:


> If I had this beutiful plant I would definatly reveg, take clones then self it with colloidal silver and get a huge seed stock. It's the nirvana of all things C99


I plan on this very thing but prefer sts to cs as it is easier and way more reliable....but am really excited about the Ortega Deathweed and c99 cross as well


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 19, 2013)

Kite High said:


> I plan on this very thing but prefer sts to cs as it is easier and way more reliable....but am really excited about the Ortega Deathweed and c99 cross as well


Im all for education.
I'm off to google sts
What can you tell me about it


----------



## Kite High (Jan 19, 2013)

The following is a safe, inexpensive, and successful method for reversing the sex of female cannabis plants. Individual plant responses may vary based upon strain, but I can verify that this process is fully effective in stimulating profuse staminate flower production.

This process can be used to:
A: create new feminized seeds from solitary prize mothers that you currently have
B: create interesting feminized-seed hybrids from different prize strains that you currently have
C: create feminized seeds for optimum outdoor use
D: accelerate the "interview" phase of cultivation, in searching for interesting new clone-mothers
E: reduce total plant numbers- great for medical users with severe plant number restrictions
F: increase variety, by helping to create stable feminized seedlines to be used as an alternative to clones

At the bottom of this post are some specific details about the chemicals used, their safety, their cost, and where to get them.

It is important to educate yourself about cannabis breeding theory and technique prior to using a method like this one. Here is a link to Robert Clarke's "Marijuana Botany", which is a very good reference.

http://planetganja.net/Ebooks/Marijuana%20Botany.pdf

It is also important to use basic safety precautions when mixing and handling these chemicals, so read the safety data links provided. The risk is similar to mixing and handling chemical fertilizers, and similar handling procedures are sufficient.

Remember: nothing will ever replace good genetics, and some of your bounty should always go back towards the professional cannabis breeders out there... the ones who have worked for many generations to come up with their true-breeding F1 masterpieces. Support professional breeders by buying their seeds. Also, order from Heaven's Stairway. Not that they need a plug from me, but they are very professional and provide very fast service worldwide.

Preparation of STS:
First, a stock solution is made. It consists of two parts (A and B) that are initially mixed separately, then blended together. Part A is ALWAYS mixed into part B while stirring rapidly. Use distilled water; tap water may cause precipitates to form.

Wear gloves while mixing and using these chemicals, and mix and use in a properly ventilated area. A mask will prevent the breathing of any dust, which is caustic. STS is colorless and odorless, and poses minimal health risks if used as described here. (See material safety data sheet links below). Note that silver nitrate and STS can cause brown stains upon drying, so spray over newspaper and avoid spilling.

Part A: 0.5 gram silver nitrate stirred into 500ml distilled water
Part B: 2.5 grams sodium thiosulfate (anhydrous) stirred into 500ml distilled water

The silver nitrate dissolves within 15 seconds. The sodium thiosulfate takes 30-45 seconds to dissolve.

The silver nitrate solution (A) is then mixed into the sodium thiosulfate solution (B) while stirring rapidly. The resulting blend is stock silver thiosulfate solution (STS).

This stock solution is then diluted at a ratio of 1:9 to make a working solution. For example, 100ml of stock STS is added to 900ml of distilled water. This is then sprayed on select female plants.

Both the stock STS and the working solution should be refrigerated after use, as well as the powdered chemicals, to avoid activity loss. Excess working solution can be safely poured down the drain after use (with ample running water) with negligible environmental impact. It's pretty cheap.

Each liter of stock STS will make ten 1-liter batches of working solution of STS. With the minimum amount of base chemicals ordered from Photographer's Formulary (see link below), this means that each 1-liter bottle of working solution STS costs less than 9 cents, and can treat 15-20 mid-sized plants. That's 200 1-liter batches of STS for $18. Note that the distilled water costs far more than the chemicals.

Application:
The STS working solution is sprayed on select female plants until runoff. Do the spraying over newspaper in a separate area from the flower room. You probably won't smell anything, but ventilate anyway. You now have what I call a "F>M plant"; a female plant that will produce male flowers.

After the F>M plant dries move it into 12/12 immediately. This is usually done three to four weeks prior to the date that the target (to be pollinated) plants will be ready to pollinate. Response times may vary slightly depending upon the strain. More specific times can be determined by trial with your own individual strains. In my trials it took 26 days for the first pollen. 30-35 days seems optimum for planning purposes.

So, assuming that a target plant needs 3-4 weeks to produce fully mature seeds, a strain that takes 8 weeks to mature should be moved into flower at about the same time as the female>male plant. A target plant that finishes flowering in 6 weeks needs to be moved into flower later (10 days or so) so that it doesn't finish before the seeds can fully mature.

A seeded individual branch can be left to mature on a plant for a bit longer, while harvesting the other seedless buds if they finish first. Just leave enough leaves on for the plant for it to stay healthy.

Effects:
Within days I noticed a yellowing of the leaves on the F>M plants. This effect persisted for two weeks or so; after this they became green again, except for a few of the larger fans. The plants otherwise seemed healthy. No burning was observed. Growth stopped dead for the first ten days, and then resumed slowly. No stretch was ever seen. After two weeks the F>M plants were obviously forming male flower clusters. Not just a few clusters of balls, but complete male flower tops. One plant still formed some pistillate flowers, but overall it was predominantly male.

It is strange indeed to see an old girlfriend that you know like the back of your hand go through a sex change. I'll admit that things were awkward between us at first.

When the F>M plants look like they may soon open and release pollen, ( 3-1/2 to 4 weeks) move them from the main flower room into another unventilated room or closet with lighting on a 12/12 timer. Don't worry too much about watts per square foot; it will only be temporary.

When the pollen flies, move your target plants into the closet and pollinate.

A more controlled approach is to isolate the F>M plants in a third remote closet (no light is necessary in this one, as they are releasing pollen now and are nearly finished anyway). In this remote other closet the pollen is very carefully collected in a plastic produce bag or newspaper sleeve and then brought back to the lighted closet, where the target plants are now located. If this is done, be careful to not mix pollen types by letting the F>Ms dust each other. Avoid movement, or use yet another closet.

Take special care to not let pollen gather on the outside of this bag- a static charge is sometimes present. Drop small open clusters of blooms inside and then close the bag at the mouth and shake. Important: next, step outside and slowly release the excess air from the bag, collapsing it completely, so that pollen doesn't get released accidently. Point downwind; don't let it get on your hands or clothes.

This collapsed pollinated bag is now very carefully slipped over only one branch and is then tied off tightly at the mouth around the branch stem with a twist tie or tape, sealing the pollen inside. Let the bag inflate slightly with air again before sealing it off, so the branch can breathe. This technique keeps the entire plant from seeding. Agitate the bag a bit after tying it off to distribute the pollen. Don't forget to label the branch so you know which seeds are which. Other branches on this same plant can be hit with different pollen sources.

If no lighted closet is available, the plant can be moved back into the main room, but- be very carefulollen is sneaky. After 4-5 days, the bag is gently removed and the plant completes it's flowering cycle.

Yet another method has worked well for me. I position the target plants in a non-ventilated lighted closet, and then I collect pollen on a piece of mirror or glass. This is then carefully applied to the pistils of one pre-labeled branch by using a very fine watercolor paintbrush. Care is taken to not agitate the branch or the pollen. No sneezing. The plant needs to be in place first; moving it after pollination can shake pollen free and blow this technique.

Regardless of technique, at completion you will have feminized seeds. Let them dry for 2-4 weeks.

About the chemicals:
Silver nitrate is a white crystalline light-sensitive chemical that is commonly used in photography. It is also used in babies' eyes at birth to prevent blindness. It can cause mild skin irritation, and it stains brown. Avoid breathing. I didn't notice any smell or fumes, but ventilation is recommended. Be sure to wash the spray bottle well before you use it elsewhere; better yet: devote a bottle to STS use. A half gram is a surprisingly small amount; it would fit inside a gel capsule.

____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

.preparation of silver thiosulfate (sts) solution

silver thiosulfate (sts) is commonly used to block the action of ethylene in plant cell cultures. Ethylene is a hormone that is present in the gaseous state. Ethylene increases during senescence and ripening, and has been shown to increase in plant cell cultures due to wounding or the presence of auxins. Silver nitrate may be used alone to block the action of ethylene but it is not transported as well as sts thus is seldom used alone.

Prepare a 0.1 m sodium thiosulfate (sts) stock solution by dissolving 1.58 g of sodium thiosulfate (product no. S 620) into 100 ml of water. Prepare a 0.1 m silver nitrate stock solution by dissolving 1.7 g of silver nitrate (product no. S 169) into 100 ml of water. Store the stock solution in the dark until needed to prepare the sts.

The sts solution is prepared with a molar ratio between silver and thiosulfate of 1:4, respectively. Nearly all of the silver present in the solution is in the form of [ag (s2o3)2]3-, the active complex for ethylene effect inhibition.
Prepare a 0.02 m sts by slowly pouring 20 ml of 0.1 m silver nitrate stock solution into 80 ml of 0.1 m sodium thiosulfate stock solution. The sts can be stored in the refrigerator for up to a month. However, preparation of the sts just prior to use is recommended.

____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________









*A SIMPLE SAFE AND INEXPENSIVE FEMMING METHOD*

LINKS TO THE CHEMICALS:

sodium thiosulfate

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/124109-REG/Photographers_Formulary_10_1370_1LB_Sodium_Thiosulfate_Anhydrous.html

Silver Nitrate

http://secure.sciencecompany.com/Silver-Nitrate-10g-P6503.aspx

*AND ALWAYS ORDER THE CHEMS FROM 2 SEPARATE SOURCES FOR SAFETY*


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks, And I appreciste the sources. Bioworld also has it
Definatly consider it if I ever decide to grow


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 20, 2013)

Supposedly these pictures were taken from the plant at 42 days


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 20, 2013)

ChesusRice said:


>



Just look at that frost on that...I can just imagine the smell

If mine looks half as good as that i'll be a happy camper


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 20, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> Just look at that frost on that...I can just imagine the smell
> 
> If mine looks half as good as that i'll be a happy camper


That guy is saying there is no smell unless you get right up on it. Then it doesnt smell like skunk it smells like a fruity smell but not pineapple

And what is weird is. The fan leaves even have sugar on them


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 20, 2013)

cool ,some high thc content anyway ..that guy will be flying around in a few weeks.


----------



## Kite High (Jan 20, 2013)

ChesusRice said:


> That guy is saying there is no smell unless you get right up on it. Then it doesnt smell like skunk it smells like a fruity smell but not pineapple
> 
> And what is weird is. The fan leaves even have sugar on them


oh yeah no shortage of triches from c99...also if it is smelling fruity but not citrussy then it may be the PEZ flavor!!! and if so that pheno has also proven quite quite trippy and hallucinogenic...there is also a fig pheno that is exceptional...but the greatest part is ALL OF THEM ime have been top shelf...a truly remarkable stain c99 is


----------



## Po boy (Jan 20, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> po boy ,c99 is pretty much confirmed low odour ,fruity and nothing like weed apparantly .Thats partly why i went with it .That and it's just meant to be beautiful dank sativa bud


thanks, i'm sold! been checking out the Female c99 seeds from Castle seed bank. gotta try it. GL


----------



## Kite High (Jan 20, 2013)

Po boy said:


> thanks, i'm sold! been checking out the Female c99 seeds from Castle seed bank. gotta try it. GL


imo a less expensive and better source than castle


http://growshopalien.com/onlineshop/contents/en-uk/d60_female-seeds.html

and it is true c99 does not smell like "weed"


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 21, 2013)

Day 28 total 

Day 4 Flowering 

Don't see any preflowers yet ,but they have evaded me in the past so might be there.

She has shot up to 14 inches already.Thats 14 inches from 10 in 4 days.

I'll throw up a few non hps contaminated pics in a few days at watering time.She has this lovely emerald green colour to the new growth at the moment.Quite nice.


----------



## Kite High (Jan 21, 2013)

how long did you veg for? They usually show quickly


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 21, 2013)

I switched on the 25th day of veg ,so about 3.5 weeks.. they could be there somewhere, no worries though.


----------



## Kite High (Jan 21, 2013)

should show any moment


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 21, 2013)

Do these guys go yellow in the last 2 weeks?


----------



## Kite High (Jan 21, 2013)

if you stop feeding or drop N too much they all do...I am of the feed/green til chop belief camp...also pre harvest flushing I have found detrimental and not beneficial in any way

ok...too high as my typing sux...lol


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 21, 2013)

i heard yes......


----------



## Po boy (Jan 21, 2013)

Kite High said:


> imo a less expensive and better source than castle
> 
> 
> http://growshopalien.com/onlineshop/contents/en-uk/d60_female-seeds.html
> ...


thanks kite high = those are attractive prices


----------



## Po boy (Jan 21, 2013)

_*


puffdatchronic said:



Day 28 total 

Day 4 Flowering 

She has shot up to 14 inches already.Thats 14 inches from 10 in 4 days.

Click to expand...

*_


puffdatchronic said:


> looking really sweet for 28 days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kite High (Jan 21, 2013)

Po boy said:


> _*
> 
> 
> puffdatchronic said:
> ...


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 21, 2013)

po boy thanks dude.. kite yeah i'm really digging the leaves to.. these are some fine ass genetics.

To be expected though isn't it .. specialy selected awsome pheno of jack herer x shiva skunk. .. not bad parents..

a bit sad i can't keep a mother of this .. but i got another c99 bean for another grow ...i like a bit of variety anyway.


----------



## Kite High (Jan 21, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> po boy thanks dude.. kite yeah i'm really digging the leaves to.. these are some fine ass genetics.
> 
> To be expected though isn't it .. specialy selected awsome pheno of jack herer x shiva skunk. .. not bad parents..
> 
> a bit sad i can't keep a mother of this .. but i got another c99 bean for another grow ...i like a bit of variety anyway.


worry not aobut a mother...ime all the fs c99 are keepers...very little variation to the high..as a matter of fact I recommend selfing them in order to have and almost endless supply of beans


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 21, 2013)

maybe some day kite.. female seeds prices are really great though ,so no great panic since i'm such a small scale grower.. if i was like yourself with a full grow room then yes deffinitly.

You tried any other female seeds gear? , i was considering their ice or iced grapefruit or their nl. Though i have white labels nl to try out for my next grow.

just out of interest, these are the beans i have in my possesion ..which apart from the c99 would you want to grow the most .. or have you any experience or opinions on these..

i got 

2x seedsman white widow 

2x white lable Nl

1 more c99

1 eva seeds pink plant..


----------



## Kite High (Jan 21, 2013)

have been told by a very reliable source that their Neville's Haze and Neville's Haze hybrid are top notch


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 21, 2013)

cool i'll have to check it out .. i hope they have shortened the flowering time abit..


----------



## Kite High (Jan 21, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> cool i'll have to check it out .. i hope they have shortened the flowering time abit..


they did alot...only 8-10 weeks without any psychedelic loss I am told...and believe me my source for this info forgot more about cannabis than I will ever know...


----------



## Adam & Cola (Jan 21, 2013)

Lookin good PUFF. I didn't realize you threw her into flower. I must have missed something along the way. Getting exciting.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 22, 2013)

Adam & Cola said:


> Lookin good PUFF. I didn't realize you threw her into flower. I must have missed something along the way. Getting exciting.


Thanks man. Yeah super exciting lol ,threw her in flower on friday there ..only a few days ago ,would have been easy to miss.. hows your going ?


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi ,day 30 update 5th day of flowering.

I gave her her first flower nutes yesterday, 1ml per litre of bloom and topmax as well as 1ml of grow and 4 mls of heaven.

I've got preflowers today.. tried getting a photo but it's trickier than i thought.

She is up to 16 inches tall now.However 1 lower branch is really, really behind the rest ,it's getting some light but I don't know whether i'm going to amputate it or not yet.Maybe wait until stretching finishes and then decide.


----------



## LeafGnosis (Jan 23, 2013)

You are into your 6th day of flowering, I would prune some of the branches on the bottom where they are getting little to no light. I have heard C'99 is a good 'lollypop' plant... my girls have responded very well to lolly popping so far

edit: I see the limb you are talking about.. either chop or put a good CFL over her... I had to do that my last grow given that 150 watts was not going to penetrate that far down... 600 watt now.. loving it for sure!


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 23, 2013)

Yeah i probably will have to chop that branch ,the alternate branch on the other side is actually alot further up the plant so i may leave it.

It's not like i wil be losing yeild doing this anyway right? The energy just gets diverted up to the more productive tops ,actually increasing yeild..am i right?

edit LG I made an error i am on the 5th day not the 6th


----------



## LeafGnosis (Jan 23, 2013)

Well, I can not go off of experience... but many growers here who have been doing it for a long time swear by it. There was even a thread about some one talking about removing 'pop corn' buds to divert more energy to the top nodes. I have been keeping on top of 'pop corn' bud and have been removing anything 1/3 down. You can see in my journal that I have been doing this. If no light reaches it, then it will not grow very big at all (maybe 2 hits worth dry lol). From experience I have grown pop corn buds and have had an ok yield (topped and supper cropped) 25 grams from one plant.. but that was mostly from top and side branches (the popcorn buds will be little things at the nodes through out the bottom 1/3 of plant.) I might be able to find that thread and let you read this growers advice.

edit: Here is the link for the thread I was talking about; https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/582709-how-avoid-popcorn-pic.html


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 23, 2013)

hey man thanks .. appreciate it.


----------



## Kite High (Jan 23, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> Yeah i probably will have to chop that branch ,the alternate branch on the other side is actually alot further up the plant so i may leave it.
> 
> It's not like i wil be losing yeild doing this anyway right? The energy just gets diverted up to the more productive tops ,actually increasing yeild..am i right?
> 
> edit LG I made an error i am on the 5th day not the 6th


incorrect...will hurt yield...watch out cuz all the know nothings are about to attack


----------



## LeafGnosis (Jan 23, 2013)

Kite High said:


> incorrect...will hurt yield...watch out cuz all the know nothings are about to attack


I will have to see about this, as I did not do anything last time around and the branch like his was even super cropped. As I stated in my post above, I do not have experience in doing this... well until now that is. I do like the open area around the pot as it makes it easier to water and keep an eye on the health of the plant at the stock. I can see hurting yield if you do not have enough tops to achieve more 'colas' but I do not see it hurting my yield in my situation... or the person who posted the thread that I linked to. Puff's choice, just wanted to give a view from the side I leaned towards (until experience kicks me in the arse LOL).


----------



## Kite High (Jan 23, 2013)

LeafGnosis said:


> I will have to see about this, as I did not do anything last time around and the branch like his was even super cropped. As I stated in my post above, I do not have experience in doing this... well until now that is. I do like the open area around the pot as it makes it easier to water and keep an eye on the health of the plant at the stock. I can see hurting yield if you do not have enough tops to achieve more 'colas' but I do not see it hurting my yield in my situation... or the person who posted the thread that I linked to. Puff's choice, just wanted to give a view from the side I leaned towards (until experience kicks me in the arse LOL).


wass not directed at you in any way ...just that leaves are what drives production...ie yield


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 23, 2013)

kite ,i was aware of the technique already before leaf pointed it out ,thats why i originally said that i was undecided about amputating the branch or not.

You see the offending branch bottom left of the pictures? In a week or so i predict it to be completely shaded out under all the prominent tops.Every other branch on the plant has shot into a decent position but this one is lagging way behind.I have definitly read at least a few articles on lollipopping and it's advantages.Though i am not proposing lollipopping just getting rid of 1 unproductive branch..I am sure i have read that it boosts yeild by letting the plants energy go to areas where light is being effective.Don't forget i'm using a 250 watt hps

Don't worry either ,i do actually know what i'm doing ,enough not to take bad advice from people who don't know what their talking about.

If you have experience that lollipopping does not work that's perhaps a different story ,or maybe this is a big misunderstanding.


----------



## LeafGnosis (Jan 23, 2013)

Kite High said:


> wass not directed at you in any way ...just that leaves are what drives production...ie yield


my bad... I am interested as to see how much more per plant I do/do not get.... though going from 150 watt to 600 watt will make a difference, I am sure.. maybe some reverse quantitative mathematics LOL


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 23, 2013)

Heres the idea.. i can see the logic in it.Notice the energy on the left plant is being wasted on branches not recieving any light..pop corn producers.


what i'm saying is ,right now ,if the plant stayed this height i would leave it ,but if it gets another foot or 2 taller that banch will not be producing anything as it won't be getting much effective light.It's really more to do with optimising a lower wattage set up


----------



## Kite High (Jan 23, 2013)

botanically I disagree but do what works for you


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 23, 2013)

Kite High said:


> botanically I disagree but do what works for you


Don't get me wrong ,i'm not an expert ,and you are in all likelyhood vastly more experienced than me.I am still learning the trade so to speak and forming my own methods by learning from people like yourself.I originally said i wasn't decided whether to go that route or not.I'm still not decided.I may just leave it ,just trying to get the point across of what i have read elsewhere.

Maybe it's one of these to flush /not to flush kind of things.Some people for some against and at the end of the day nobodies really wrong ,it doesn't make alot of difference either way..


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 23, 2013)

Dont clip the popcorn

It still is product
It still produces and adds weight

You can throw it in your hash pile if you think it sucks


----------



## Kite High (Jan 23, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> Don't get me wrong ,i'm not an expert ,and you are in all likelyhood vastly more experienced than me.I am still learning the trade so to speak and forming my own methods by learning from people like yourself.I originally said i wasn't decided whether to go that route or not.I'm still not decided.I may just leave it ,just trying to get the point across of what i have read elsewhere.
> 
> Maybe it's one of these to flush /not to flush kind of things.Some people for some against and at the end of the day nobodies really wrong ,it doesn't make alot of difference either way..


am just going with my botanical knowledge here as with preharvest flushing...it is not botanically sound therefore I do not do it...but is not a right or wrong thing...simply factual

and in no way passing judgement...just sharing info I know to be sound


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 23, 2013)

I just read that C99 really smells when you cut off a sample bud off a bottom branch at 44 days and trim it. I guess if I ever grow this, it is a strain that will have a strong smell under certain conditions. I guess probably because it is so resinous.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 23, 2013)

Ok guys i'll take your advice and leave her alone..


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 23, 2013)

ChesusRice said:


> I just read that C99 really smells when you cut off a sample bud off a bottom branch at 44 days and trim it. I guess if I ever grow this, it is a strain that will have a strong smell under certain conditions. I guess probably because it is so resinous.


lol .. of weed or just fruity?


----------



## Kite High (Jan 23, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> Ok guys i'll take your advice and leave her alone..


let me suggest having two...do it to one and not the other...see for yourself and do what you like


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 23, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> lol .. of weed or just fruity?


Like WEED from what I have read. Gets all over your fingers and would make your family yell "what are you doing" from a floor above


----------



## Kite High (Jan 23, 2013)

ChesusRice said:


> I just read that C99 really smells when you cut off a sample bud off a bottom branch at 44 days and trim it. I guess if I ever grow this, it is a strain that will have a strong smell under certain conditions. I guess probably because it is so resinous.


ime happy plants do not smell much...distressed stink their asses off...I MAKE them stink last two week when I punish the shit out of them to raise defensive respones


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 23, 2013)

"like weed" - Oh dear lol ,there goes my stealth .. oh wait did you not say that this person is running mosca's ? Maybe i'll remain weed stank free ..hoping so .lol

"defensive responses" - Now we're getting into some high level advanced growing techniques..


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 23, 2013)

here is what popcorn looks like if you leave it alone


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 23, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> "like weed" - Oh dear lol ,there goes my stealth .. oh wait did you not say that this person is running mosca's ? Maybe i'll remain weed stank free ..hoping so .lol
> 
> "defensive responses" - Now we're getting into some high level advanced growing techniques..


I believe the guy is running Mosca c99 bx1 
And there is no smell unless you mess with it. Up close it smells fruity. But I guess if you trim a branch off it reeks like weed when you are trimming it up in the last week


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 23, 2013)

great info dude.Guess i'll have to make sure i trim at 3 am .


----------



## Kite High (Jan 23, 2013)

advice raise them as green healthy to the end as possible...once you master that...and keeping them green to the end is not easy for most...hint stay away from bloom boosters...then you can look into stressors that hardly affe3ct yield


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 23, 2013)

popcorns are always good to add to the hash stash imho.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 24, 2013)

yeah good point guys ,i will deffinitly leave it now.kite if i can keep it healthy the whole way through i will be a happy man ,bit early in my career to start thinking of stressing to enhance.

Big shout out to drgreenhorn for fixing my pics ! thanks man ,much appreciated ..a lot easier on the eye than little thumbnails everywhere.. she's a proper journal now .woohoo.


----------



## Kite High (Jan 24, 2013)

Only trying to help you be a real grower...not a wannabe


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 24, 2013)

yeh man ..your a good member of this site.I listen to your tips.very helpful


----------



## Kite High (Jan 24, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> yeh man ..*your a good member of this site*.I listen to your tips.very helpful


lol...I am sure there are many who would argue you down over that..I promise I will never tell you something I do not know...and if I dont know I will find out...glad to help...it is what its all about to me...helping
first and foremost try ALL of your ideas but always remain open minded..if it doesn't work for you then it doesn't..if it does keep doing it...no matter what others tell you your garden is unique as are all gardens

Most important thing of all is listen to and observe your plants...THEY WILL NEVER LIE TO YOU...let them tell you what to do ...not you tell them what to do...they do not have eyes and ears...you do...

Study Botany

http://www.e-booksdirectory.com/listing.php?category=344

KEEP 'EM GREEN


----------



## Purpsdro420 (Jan 25, 2013)

Subbed for sure. Lets see some updated pics man! Lol I really wanna see this lady. I'm thinking I might have to order some


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 25, 2013)

Purpsdro420 said:


> Subbed for sure. Lets see some updated pics man! Lol I really wanna see this lady. I'm thinking I might have to order some


hey no prob man ,i'll throw up some pics tomorrow .. she's sleeping right now 

Glad to have you on board.. yeah you should def get some man ,really nice plant so far .. female seeds version.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 26, 2013)

Well ,I said i would update ,so here's an update 


Day 8 flowering.



Got some really nice shots today,including the ever so hard to photograph pre flowers.Also got some photos of the 2 different leaf types on the plant showing that it is indeed a hybrid of indica /sativa .. i would assume the fatter leaves are from it's northern lights influence..

Another point worth making is that she had been growing at a rate of just over an inch per day and had shot up to 20 inches yesterday.Making it a complete doubling of height since the switch 1 week ago.Whats interesting is that ,that was yesterday ,and she's still 20 inches today.. i wonder if thats it for stretch ? I would be happy if it was, it's just a nice size for my light right now.


----------



## see4 (Jan 26, 2013)

that cindy looks amazing! i love the cindy smoke!


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 26, 2013)

thanks man.. i haven't had cindy smoke yet ..super excited.


----------



## GreatDane (Jan 26, 2013)

I have been following this and am now subbed. I too have a Cindy grow started, please check it out and help if you can. How did you get your photos in your post and not thumbnails? I'm not very computer savvy and can't figure it out. I also tried to put a link in my signature, don't know if I did that either. Your grow is amazing and I am hoping that I can come close to your success. I am also watching Mechanical's and the information from the two have been invaluable.

edit: I see that my signature link didn't work.


----------



## see4 (Jan 26, 2013)

So is this cindy just under a 250 hps? A dual spectrum bulb? What is your feeding?

I feel like this going to be a great home grow. Nice dense nugs. When I grew cindy, I had them in undercurrent.. they got a little out of hand and the buds were a little light... but the smoke was still amazing! This plant looks tight and the buds will be dense.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 26, 2013)

GreatDane said:


> I have been following this and am now subbed. I too have a Cindy grow started, please check it out and help if you can. How did you get your photos in your post and not thumbnails? I'm not very computer savvy and can't figure it out. I also tried to put a link in my signature, don't know if I did that either. Your grow is amazing and I am hoping that I can come close to your success. I am also watching Mechanical's and the information from the two have been invaluable.
> 
> edit: I see that my signature link didn't work.


Hey man ,thanks for the compliments .I will talk you through the sig and stuff 

Ok 
1 Copy the link to your sig
2 Go to "my rollitup"
3 Go to "edit my sig "
4 Type in the box what you want it to read ie My c99 journal
5 Highlight it 
6 click on the little world icon that says link on it
7 paste your sigs adress into it and click ok

that should be that..

To make the photos not thumbnails.. i only just figured out the other day ...lol .It's so easy to ... when you load your picture double click it ,this brings up a box where you can choose the alignment and size you want..

peace


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 26, 2013)

see4 said:


> So is this cindy just under a 250 hps? A dual spectrum bulb? What is your feeding?
> 
> I feel like this going to be a great home grow. Nice dense nugs. When I grew cindy, I had them in undercurrent.. they got a little out of hand and the buds were a little light... but the smoke was still amazing! This plant looks tight and the buds will be dense.



250 watt duel spec ,it's true..

I use pretty much the entire Biobizz organic range.

Allmix soil , bioheaven (stimulator) , topmax ( Bud densener *supposedly) Grow and bloom.

I start off with just grow and heaven ,and start using topmax and bloom in flowering.I use all of the products throughout.At the moment i've just upped the bloom to 2mls per litre.. she drinks 2 litres every other day .. so it's quite a mix of nutes lol

per 2litres - 2mls grow 2mls topmax 4mls bloom 4 mls heaven 

Thats what shes taking at the moment ,i gradually increase the bloom ,heaven and topmax each week of flowering.. then 1 week of water at the end.. thats what works for me..take a look at that lemon skunk ..serious weight on that plant for only a 250 watter..

peace


----------



## Sherm18 (Jan 26, 2013)

man she looking nice cant wait to she her with fat colas hey bye any chance can you help me with this issue im having my clone is taking 4 days to bounce back from tranplant and it still looks bad


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey sherm ,thanks man.Was the clone rooted properly? I would maybe put it in a humidity dome and mist it a few times a day and give it a week or 2 .. I've no experience with clone though ,thats just my thoughts on it based on my basic understanding... it looks like it's still alive though ,so don't give up yet..Hopefuly someone can pitch in with better advice..


----------



## Sherm18 (Jan 26, 2013)

thanks man its root were completly out of the rockwool ive been watching closlly and the new growth seems to be sprouting quit nice so it may just need time like you said thanx man cant wait to watch her start boomin keepin fingers crossd


----------



## see4 (Jan 26, 2013)

yea, i generally clone using rockwool and perlite underneath in a humidity dome until new roots start crawling below the rockwool... then i transplant. too many times ive put clones in soil too soon, just to see them die. *crossing fingers for you!!


----------



## Sherm18 (Jan 26, 2013)

see4 said:


> yea, i generally clone using rockwool and perlite underneath in a humidity dome until new roots start crawling below the rockwool... then i transplant. too many times ive put clones in soil too soon, just to see them die. *crossing fingers for you!!


i will be posting pics in a bit but its looking better got this whole row in a journal check it out


----------



## Purpsdro420 (Jan 26, 2013)

Damn she looks good man! Ill keep checkin in to see her


----------



## Po boy (Jan 26, 2013)

hey puff! just checking in to see progress. she's beautiful! i wanna hit. GL


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 26, 2013)

thanks dudes she's feeling the positive vibrations ...


----------



## Kite High (Jan 26, 2013)

here's a mosca bx that a friend asked me to post


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow if those cinder blocks are 9 inches high than that sucker is over 45 inches tall


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 27, 2013)

Think i may have seen that over at icmag ..i wonder did the guy decide on finishing time yet.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 27, 2013)

Fuck








Hermie right? I'm not 100 % because i've never had these before..but i think this is a hermie plant now ffs.It's got white pistils all over the place today but a fair few of these little things all over to

should i pick them off or leave it a few days.. i would love for someone to say nah ,a white hair will come out of them any day now.. but idk ,they look kind of dodgy..

I'm not killing this plant anyway.i've wasted enough time and i'm dying for some smoke..god damn it though

Besides ,i have heard seeded weed can be as strong as non seeded.. and on the plus side i will have seeds... i may get that dutch masters reverse and use it if i intend to grow any of these seeds.. 

is it a hermie though??


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 27, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> Think i may have seen that over at icmag ..i wonder did the guy decide on finishing time yet.








01-27-2013, 03:12 AM  #*59* 
Gardens Keeper



Member



Join Date: Oct 2012

Posts: 145 














Pull them at 52-54. 45 will still get you wired, 
but I like to add the extra weight and buds tighten up. I did not like the high 
post day 58 near as much as day 50~


----------



## RCgrowerman (Jan 27, 2013)

Yea you got a herm.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 27, 2013)

I know a guy who had one hermie and all the seeds were female and had no hermie tendancys when they were grown out. 
And when I was a teen all the weed had seeds in it and we got fucked up daily


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 27, 2013)

Ok ,not as bad as first thought.Had a good inspection of it there.. there was like 2 or 3 of these on each branch about half way down the plant.None up around the top thankfully.I picked them off and now i'll leave it alone ,if their gonna come back theres not alot i can do about it.But like you say chesus seeded is good to and some of the best weed i've had has had seeds in it.I just don't like the idea of having one of those full blown hermies where there's just as many balls as buds ..that shit looks horrible.I don't mind a few seeds though.


----------



## GreatDane (Jan 27, 2013)

I have heard that hermie's produce feminized seeds too. I hope that she produces big for you. Seeds or not, it will be good.


----------



## Sherm18 (Jan 27, 2013)

i had one of those my last harvest you should pulll it its only going to produce more sacks...and as for the seeds there normally uselss as to half thee seeds would also be hermie so unless you wanna do the long process of sorting them afte they sprout and every thing to determine sex and which are hermies


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 27, 2013)

Sherm18 said:


> i had one of those my last harvest you should pulll it its only going to produce more sacks...and as for the seeds there normally uselss as to half thee seeds would also be hermie so unless you wanna do the long process of sorting them afte they sprout and every thing to determine sex and which are hermies


Not always true
Sometimes they produce seeds that are 100% female and have no hermie traits
Regardless after you invested this much time in a plant. Are you going to just throw it away if it doesnt endanger anything else?


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 27, 2013)

Yeah guys the only thing is i am not a heavy hevay smoker ,few spliffs a night kind of guy .A few oz lasts me a good amount of time so i only do 1 plant at a time to minimize any possible legal issues worst case scenario.. so after growing this plant for 35 days ,i can't throw it away when it's 45 days left.It has nothing to ruin ,it's on it's own .And if word on the street was hermie weed was shit i would chuck it ,but i have heard the opposite ,that seeded weed can really blast you.. so it's all good.I'ts a shame such an attractive plant threw balls though.. i don't know how or if i have stressed it into doing it.. oh well.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm pretty sure you will make a good ball picker.


----------



## Kite High (Jan 27, 2013)

ChesusRice said:


> 01-27-2013, 03:12 AM #*59*Gardens Keeper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I concur completely


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 27, 2013)

ya just keep picking at the balls if that is your only plant


----------



## Kite High (Jan 27, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> Ok ,not as bad as first thought.Had a good inspection of it there.. there was like 2 or 3 of these on each branch about half way down the plant.None up around the top thankfully.I picked them off and now i'll leave it alone ,if their gonna come back theres not alot i can do about it.But like you say chesus seeded is good to and some of the best weed i've had has had seeds in it.I just don't like the idea of having one of those full blown hermies where there's just as many balls as buds ..that shit looks horrible.I don't mind a few seeds though.


notihng to worry bout unless you wanna sell it...if you do some digging you will discover that seeded weeds potency is the same or better ...sensimilla while it does produce more smokable product does not increase potency...it is the big lie that seed breeders started...see they sell the seeds now and have everyone believing it is stronger if unseeded so therefore we need purchase their seeds...they no longer sell the weed just seeds and smoke for free laughing all the way to the bank...I never had a c99 herm but shit occurs...worry not you will be fine as you intend to keep it anyway correct? so either pluck or let her go and seed up and have free fems seeds and smoke


----------



## Sherm18 (Jan 27, 2013)

you should be fine if its the only plant


----------



## Adam & Cola (Jan 27, 2013)

That Sucks Puff. The time and effort is the biggest let down i'm sure. Thats what I'm dreading as I got a Regular seeds from Mosca. My plant is certainly more indica looking than most I have seen pictures of. I know there are a couple Phenotypes. I'm curious to know what the more indica dominate pheno is.


----------



## LeafGnosis (Jan 27, 2013)

crap that sucks... but like posted above... if it is you only plant.. you could do the daily castration technique  My C'99s are in an iron deficiency right now... more than likely due to the high phosphorus from the open seasmi (sp) Foliar feeding with rusty water right now. My g-13 blueberry gums are doing better on the nutrient switch, will have to switch to the 'mid' booster. I should be able to foliar feed the iron supplement, will step the powder down a little.


----------



## Kite High (Jan 27, 2013)

LeafGnosis said:


> crap that sucks... but like posted above... if it is you only plant.. you could do the daily castration technique  My C'99s are in an iron deficiency right now... more than likely due to the high phosphorus from the open seasmi (sp) Foliar feeding with rusty water right now. My g-13 blueberry gums are doing better on the nutrient switch, will have to switch to the 'mid' booster. I should be able to foliar feed the iron supplement, will step the powder down a little.








*Guaranteed Analysis*



*Total Nitrogen (N)**17%*10.58% Ammoniacal Nitrogen 6.42% Urea Nitrogen *Available Phosphate (P[SUB]2[/SUB]O[SUB]5[/SUB])**6%**Soluble Potash (K[SUB]2[/SUB]O)**6%**Total Sulphur (N)**14%*14.0% Combined Sulphur (S) *Boron (B)**0.02%**Copper (Cu)**0.05%*0.05% Chelated Copper (Cu) *Iron (Fe)**0.30%*0.30% Chelated Iron (Fe) *Manganese (Mn)**0.05%*0.05% Chelated Manganese (Mn) *Molybdenum (Mo)**0.0009%**Zinc (Zn)**0.05%*0.05% Chelated Zinc (Zn) 


my advice AVOID HIGH *P *ferts and continue the N supplementation

above is an awesome fert and does splendidly to address deficiencies


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey guys ,thank you all for your words of support.It's helped me deal with this alot.I was a little depressed about it because when you think hermie you think fail , and god damn my luck that my first grow journal is my first hermie to.

That being said ,I haven't found any more suspected male parts..

I have a feeling that she's not going to be a major herm ,just a little bi-curios.. i can handle that..

Anyway ,I looked real close today and it's just going mad with white hairs developing everywhere and no more balls at all..

I really feel in my heart that i will still have a sick crop of sticky ,icky in 7 weeks ,and if she herms abit and i get a few seeds no prob.. I am confident i'm not going to end up totaly seeded out of this crop..

Is it possible for a plant just to throw a few balls and that's the end of it? Once they're picked off ,that's it they don't come back?

Anyway ,I felt she's starting to look a little hungry for some N or something.. something not 100% right with some of the leaves ..so i upped her N dose by half a mill to see if that helps..any ideas?

Oh and she hasn't stopped stretching she's up to 25 inches now..

Sorry about the lame pics ,didn't have time to get her out and give her a proper photo shoot ,just a few quickies at lights out..oh and she's always a little droopy looking after a watering..


----------



## Kite High (Jan 28, 2013)

thats the ticket...she's fine...and yes balls can appear then no more...may have just been preflowers that swell up and looks like balls..anyway it dont really matter....a herm is NOT a fail anyways...

yes a lil N and Iron should do the trick bro...she will bless you with what jus maybe the best herb you ever had...and YOU grew it....keep on trcuking and

KEEP 'EM GREEN


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey Puff. Looking good and shes getting big! Keep me updated on that stretch so I know when to stop training bud.. Fingers crossed that you dont have any more sacks and you keep your fingers crossed for me that I dont get any


----------



## Kite High (Jan 28, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Hey Puff. Looking good and shes getting big! Keep me updated on that stretch so I know when to stop training bud.. Fingers crossed that you dont have any more sacks and you keep your fingers crossed for me that I dont get any


stretch is complete at 2-3 weeks tops


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 28, 2013)

Im hoping for 2 1/2 weeks lol


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks dudes..


----------



## Purpsdro420 (Jan 28, 2013)

Awesome man she looks great! I've never had a hermie but I've had a few issues in the past with those stupid banana shaped things lol I just plucke them with tweezers and I didn't get any seeds


----------



## see4 (Jan 29, 2013)

lookin great puff. love the leaves on your plant!


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 29, 2013)

You should be pulling at least 2 ounces off of each of your plants after 50 days


----------



## Adam & Cola (Jan 29, 2013)

Beautiful Puff, keep that shit goin. So far 15" inches in stretch huh.. damn. i might need to throw mine in flower sooner than expected. Another 15inches of stretch will certainly have my screen full. 

View attachment 2502933View attachment 2502934View attachment 2502935


----------



## LeafGnosis (Jan 30, 2013)

Kite High said:


> thats the ticket...she's fine...and yes balls can appear then no more...may have just been preflowers that swell up and looks like balls..anyway it dont really matter....a herm is NOT a fail anyways...
> 
> yes a lil N and Iron should do the trick bro...she will bless you with what jus maybe the best herb you ever had...and YOU grew it....keep on trcuking and
> 
> KEEP 'EM GREEN


yes, N and Iron is C'99's friend lol... You have caught your deficiency early.. looks about 5% and would say iron if your bottom fans are green still. I have been foliar feeding iron and it is doing the trick...though I am sure at the expense of loss of bud production. Being that KH has grown this strain out and loved it....................helps out a lot in the advice department!


----------



## LeafGnosis (Jan 30, 2013)

I forgot to add... vegged for 45 days and after stretch the C'99s are right at 36" tall. Updated journal for pics


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey guys ,thanks for the encouragement and advice.

see4 -Thanks man, your a bit like me then.I can get lost in the beauty of a pot leaf sometimes.

Adam - Yeah the stretch on mine is now about 3x from the day i flipped.Up to 29 inches today.10 to 29 in 13 days.

Chesus - Thats sounds encouraging.2 ounces was my estimate aswell.

kite and leaf, Golden info guys.I upped the N and it has responded i think. The Bioheaven i use has iron in it so i'm wondering if it's maybe a ph issue, as i read iron is locked out at 6.5 or more. Maybe time to check my run off next watering.

So here's a little update.I was going to wait to tommorow for 2 weeks flowering exactly,but 13 is lucky in some countries so that's enough for me.

Still no smell off her ..a slightly fruity..kiwi fruit or fruit salad smell or something i can't quite put my finger on it..but not noticeable at all unless your moving her about.

I DON'T think she's a hermie after all.I think kite may have been right once again in that the "balls" were just swollen calyxes.Here is my reasoning.I got a picture of one of these balls for you to look at, but on another branch there is an identical looking one with 2 big 
fat white hairs coming out of it,plus i haven't noticed any clusters or bunches in the way proper balls tend to form.

The one i took a photo of,you look at it and think ,male part, because it looks out of place ,but i think it's just a swollen calyx..I'm not going to pick it off and just see what it does. It's the only one i can see on the whole plant now anyway as i picked the rest off the other day.If it starts to look definitely male i will pluck it off,but i honestly think it's a calyx now.There's me picking them all off to...hope it doesn't affect the overall end product.

As mentioned above she has went from 10 inches now to 29 inches in 13 days and that is even with her being topped.

Thanks for reading.Here's the pics...


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 31, 2013)

Happy for ya man. I've always dreaded the herm in my plants and in real life lol.. Hopefully they are done stretching. We can't compare yields cause of our lights but we can compare our grams per watt. I love scrogging but once I'd like to grow some trees once..


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 31, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> hey mechanical thanks man.you will probably ace me for grams per watt.. your set up is amazing and you know what your doing..if mine isn't dead by day 45 i'll consider it a success lol


Thanks but its only my second grow and my first one ended 2 weeks before harvest due to the people at the house I was growing at jacking the AC up to about 82 while they were at work and I was away for 2 days. Inside box temps reached over 100. They were fried when I showed up to water them. The room the box was in got bad circulation but was perfect at 72ambient. This will be my first harvest. I just wanna know what the gram to watt ratio will be because as mine should be higher it takes me longer.. Wanna know if its worth it..


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 31, 2013)

Definitely worth it i think.


----------



## GreatDane (Jan 31, 2013)

Good looking dude. Hope to see those fill up with some sticky goodness.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 31, 2013)

GreatDane said:


> Good looking dude. Hope to see those fill up with some sticky goodness.



Thanks man ,yeah it's happening so fast now..time does fly when your having fun.


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey Puff when did you start noticing they were stretching?


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 31, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Hey Puff when did you start noticing they were stretching?


pretty much right away man.she has grew an inch and a half every day since the flip


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 31, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> Mechanical said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Puff when did you start noticing they were stretching?
> ...


Maybe it has something to do with the scrog cause I haven't noticed anything above normal. Maybe the stretch is more spread out with mine cause all the shoots are getting equal light.. Who knows lol..


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 31, 2013)

yeah it could be that .I'm pretty sure scrogging /bending all the tops down is going to do something to the hormones in the plant thats related to stretch and will react different to a plant that is left to grow up the way.. it could be phenotype difference also...i think they do look a lot fuller..


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 1, 2013)

Ok ,regarding the slight iron deficiency.After you guys said that C99 loves Iron and said that mine looked like it needed a little,i became concerned that my ph might have crept up a bit.I did a bit of digging and found that iron is less available over 6.5 ph .So i figured this could be the problem as one of the nutes i am giving the plant reguraly has iron in it.

So i have been ph'ing my water going in to 6.5 until now ,but for todays watering i ph'd to 6.2 and read the ph of the run off.It came out at 6.8... Maybe this is the cause of this .. it is very very slight mind ,she looks pretty good i think.

What i am going to do for the next week or so is feed her with ph of 6 and see if i can get the run off to start coming out at 6.5 or so..

I'm thinking the little bit of extra acidity to the feed will neutralise the little bit of extra alkalinity in the soil...

I don't buy any of that flushing rubbish in soil ,she is fine anyway but i think i just need to gradually try and bring the ph in there down a little bit.


----------



## Kite High (Feb 1, 2013)

very very very rarely is pH the problem in soil/soiless medium....My pH pen now is relegated to my hotub...haven't used it for plants in years


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 1, 2013)

Well something ain't right.Going in at 6.2 out at 6.8 .. thats a 6 point difference just from running through the pot.it's probably because i use baking soda as ph up.. i never mentioned that ,kids don't try this at home ..it's just so cheap and readily available...beats going to the grow shop.I gotta bring my solution up from 5.4 before putting it in some way.. perhaps i'll get some proper ph up for next time


----------



## GreatDane (Feb 1, 2013)

Kite High said:


> very very very rarely is pH the problem in soil/soiless medium....My pH pen now is relegated to my hotub...haven't used it for plants in years


Kite, you are obviously more experienced at this than me, and I have read both opinions on this forum. Some say forget ph if you're soil and others say check it. Hydro requires ph in the 5's and soil between 6.2 and 6.5 or so. Somewhere in my reading here, I saw a post where you take the ph in and the ph out. The runoff ph is about halfway between ph in and the rootball ph. In this case, Puff's rootball ph would be 7.4, pretty high according to accepted theory. Wouldn't it be better to try to get the ph to an acceptable level? I ask because I want to learn and you have had a LOT of success growing. Tomorrow is day 11 for me and I want to get this as good as possible. Puff, I hope that it's OK that I posted a question on your thread. If not, let me know. Peace.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 1, 2013)

Hey GD ,NP man, post away this thread is not only my journey with c99 ,but also discussion about cannabis growing in general ,we can come together and learn new things.

I myself have never read that ph is not important in soil.In fact the only reason i even own a ph meter or learned about ph is because of my noob mistake of trying to use the wrong soil.I got a bag of compost from the garden centre and must have killed about 5 different strains ,none of them lived past the seedling stage ,excpet ice cream from paradise seeds ,which was a fighter ,it stalled and stalled then started growing and then just died all of a sudden aswell..it was a real fighter.But it died showing all the symptoms of nutrient lock out.I then bought a ph meter and measured the run off from the soil and it was 4.. 

so then i went and bought biobizz soil and have never looked back.since then i have always ph'd my water going in as well as with the nutes added the water goes to 5.4 so i bring it up to 6.5 with baking soda.Up until now it has worked fine , and actually if you look at my last pics ,you can't really say the plant looks unhealthy..but i identified some leaf probs developing and have now got that reading back .So the environment within that pot is not 6.5 anymore ,but higher ,which is not good.

I will stick with my own methods ,if kite could explain his theory/methods /applications as regards to soil ,that would be good.I have an open mind and will listen to his side of the story and research it further.Perhaps his nutrients don't make his feed as acidic ,perhaps he feeds ,then gives plain water in turns.. i feed every watering ,so i always assumed 5.4 enough times would eventually bring the soil below 6


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 1, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> Hey GD ,NP man, post away this thread is not only my journey with c99 ,but also discussion about cannabis growing in general ,we can come together and learn new things.
> 
> I myself have never read that ph is not important in soil.In fact the only reason i even own a ph meter or learned about ph is because of my noob mistake of trying to use the wrong soil.I got a bag of compost from the garden centre and must have killed about 5 different strains ,none of them lived past the seedling stage ,excpet ice cream from paradise seeds ,which was a fighter ,it stalled and stalled then started growing and then just died all of a sudden aswell..it was a real fighter.But it died showing all the symptoms of nutrient lock out.I then bought a ph meter and measured the run off from the soil and it was 4..
> 
> ...


 And this is why I follow your journal Puff. Not only are you growing the same strain but you are a logical person who likes to think for himself while being open to new things and suggestions yet you want to research for yourself. Well played sir.. As for the ph of soil I have always heard to check it. On my first grow I was having a problem with low ph in my soil until I added some garden lime and never had to check it again. Which pic were they saying was showing Iron def? I feel like my new growth is kinda light looking so I wanna compare. I ph my nutes to 6.5 but I have lime in my soil so Im not sure what the runoff is. Forgot to check last night.


----------



## Kite High (Feb 1, 2013)

I use promix hp with powdered dolomite lime diatomaceous earth and Azomite added amendments. Using DG ferts with Protekt the pH is stable. Has been stable so long that the pH checking exercise was no longer required. I also use ro water and add cal mag supplements to the feed. pH is important but with the correct soil mix it is more often another factor and not pH. I am not chopping on it just found it is no longer a concern. Lime is your friend.
i also feed every watering but I also pretty much flush every time with plain water then followed immediately with the feed.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi dudes ,

mechanical ,Thanks man i appreciate that you see things that way.I don't have the photo saved on my pc anymore ,but the picture in question is here 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/602140-puffdatchronics-cinderella-99-journal-24.html

If you look closely some of those leaves were beggining to have like a mottled appearance ,dark green with light patches .Some leaves on the plant were just plain dark green but it felt like "the dark" was being sucked out of some of these ones.I upped the N and it seemed to help.

Kite thanks for letting us in on that..

maybe i need to ditch the baking soda and get some lime for next time..


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 1, 2013)

Ya lime is deff your friend and get some Earth Juice for your nute solution. Its a crystallized organic ph up&down. I would use it even if I wasn't organic cause its so much easier than the liquid kind.


----------



## ChesusRice (Feb 1, 2013)

C99 is Sweeet


----------



## Kite High (Feb 1, 2013)

It is the best modern strain I have run. Simply wonderful


----------



## ChesusRice (Feb 1, 2013)

Kite High said:


> It is the best modern strain I have run. Simply wonderful


Someone told me yesterday
C99
"it's not too strong"
I got ahold of some today along with some bubble 
And I am pleasantly ripped


----------



## Adam & Cola (Feb 1, 2013)

Puff I think your plant is looking awesome. I hope mine looks half as good as yours 13 days into flower. 

Kite mentioned he uses DG (Dyna-Grow) nutes. My current grow of "C99" is my first attempt at using DG nutes. So take this as you may... But with all the note taking i've done I can say that if you want to raise your P.H. use there product called Pro-Tekt. Plus it will be a hell of a lot more beneficial to your plant than baking soda. I would never suggest a product unless i've used it myself. I now have a 97% full bottle of AN PH. Up.. that i'm probably never going to use again.. knowing that Pro-Tekt will raise the P.H. for me and be more benificial "I'm Sold". And in the foggy bay area of Cali it only cost $14.95 from my hydro store. so you should be too

NO, I am not a Dyna Grow Rep. lmfao

Yep I can honestly say that I have no smell coming from my plant on day uuuuummm!!! 43 is it, of veg.. Unless i'm trying to manipulate the stems and branches in the scrog. Even then I wouldn't say it smells like MJ.

DAMN IT!!! i want to flip her to 12/12.. you guys are killing me being in Flower.. ughhh!!!


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 2, 2013)

Haha tbh , i think anyone who says a strain like C99 ..jack herer x shiva ...is not strong, is just an ultra pot snob who has been spolied for choice with og kushes and chems.. Yeah maybe those strains are the elite as far as potency goes ,but as chesus and kite can testify c99 is some quality marijuana whatever angle you look at it from.

Adam thanks for the recommendation ,i will be looking into that for my next grow.. hey ,and still no smell off mine yet either 15 days into flower..how big is yours now? surely can't be long before you can flip.. mine is up to 32 inches now.. just want it to stop growing up and start packing on bud now..

btw guys those "Balls " are just calyx's for sure ,theres white hairs coming out of them now.I guess i'll know for next time that this strain may throw out weird looking calyxs.It wasn't just me who thought it looked hermieish ,so stoked now that i know she's not .


----------



## LeafGnosis (Feb 2, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> Haha tbh , i think anyone who says a strain like C99 ..jack herer x shiva ...is not strong, is just an ultra pot snob who has been spolied for choice with og kushes and chems.. Yeah maybe those strains are the elite as far as potency goes ,but as chesus and kite can testify c99 is some quality marijuana whatever angle you look at it from.
> 
> Adam thanks for the recommendation ,i will be looking into that for my next grow.. hey ,and still no smell off mine yet either 15 days into flower..how big is yours now? surely can't be long before you can flip.. mine is up to 32 inches now.. just want it to stop growing up and start packing on bud now..
> 
> btw guys those "Balls " are just calyx's for sure ,theres white hairs coming out of them now.I guess i'll know for next time that this strain may throw out weird looking calyxs.It wasn't just me who thought it looked hermieish ,so stoked now that i know she's not .


That is great news!!! pistils are always the best thing to become visible on cannabis! Nope, it was not just you cause those looked like possible ball sacks (I have not seen calyxes like that on my 2 C'99 plants... though they did throw some interesting looking calyxes out). Hey also to the other current and past C'99 growers... is it just me or are those pistils (not all of them) fat? My BBGum also has some nice size pistils... so maybe there is a difference, which I am sure that there is, between seedbank seeds and bag seeds. Out of my 2 C'99 one of them took longer to germinate. (the BBGums germinated the same time frame as the 'faster' germinated C'99). It is marked on my plant tags as I am curious to see its weight against the other. She also had the iron deficiency a little worse than the other girl. I am seeing how genetics really make a difference... and here I thought a plant was a plant, was a plant. I can't wait in about a couple of months when we all come back here and give our smoke report! My girl stopped at 36 inches, but I did veg her for 45 days.


----------



## ChesusRice (Feb 2, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> Haha tbh , i think anyone who says a strain like C99 ..jack herer x shiva ...is not strong, is just an ultra pot snob who has been spolied for choice with og kushes and chems.. Yeah maybe those strains are the elite as far as potency goes ,but as chesus and kite can testify c99 is some quality marijuana whatever angle you look at it from.
> 
> Adam thanks for the recommendation ,i will be looking into that for my next grow.. hey ,and still no smell off mine yet either 15 days into flower..how big is yours now? surely can't be long before you can flip.. mine is up to 32 inches now.. just want it to stop growing up and start packing on bud now..
> 
> btw guys those "Balls " are just calyx's for sure ,theres white hairs coming out of them now.I guess i'll know for next time that this strain may throw out weird looking calyxs.It wasn't just me who thought it looked hermieish ,so stoked now that i know she's not .


Its a guy I know that gets stoned everyday
My guess is he likes couchlock


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 2, 2013)

gotta say i love couchlock to ,but i also love that floaty euphoric sativa high to..

LG thats what i thought to .I was of the opinion that even bag seed had to be some known genetics to start with.. even if it was poorly grown ,there was potential there.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 2, 2013)

Cant belive I havent chimed in to your grow yet Puff, shame on me! Your C99 is looking the goods dude


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 2, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Cant belive I havent chimed in to your grow yet Puff, shame on me! Your C99 is looking the goods dude


hey man ,thanks very much ..stick around ,we're still getting to the best bit


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 2, 2013)

Hell yeah dude, cant wait to see her in full flower


----------



## GreatDane (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey PuffDat, just a quick stop to see what's happening. I'm glad that you have figured out the hermie situation, and I agree some of the pistils are huge. I have to keep going back into your thread to remind myself that you were once where I'm at now .  Progress everyday and it's been fun to watch. 

Kite: I see what you are saying; no need to check ph because you know that it's right from experience. I hope to get there one day, nothing like experience to make a grow the very best.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 2, 2013)

eastcoast ,nor me man.. i feel like a kid at christmas right now..greatdane ,i know it's amazing they grow up so fast


----------



## Adam & Cola (Feb 2, 2013)

Last Saturday and today

today I got some Dyna Gro Foliage Pro to help with the yellowing.. Gave it a nice shower. other than that, not much to write about on my plant. Kite do you use Foliage Pro? if so, how often do you spray? Oh I also trimmed a couple fan leaves off so some shoots can get through to the scrog. I wasn't wanting to do this but oh well, it is what it is.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 2, 2013)

hell yeah dude looking great.. your close to the flip now, i can feel it


----------



## Adam & Cola (Feb 2, 2013)

pretty soon there is gona be a lot of C99 bud porn.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 2, 2013)

I just wish someone would hurry up and get the Mosca C99's in stock already, seems no one has them at the moment, I've been waiting patiently for some time now!


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 2, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> I just wish someone would hurry up and get the Mosca C99's in stock already, seems no one has them at the moment, I've been waiting patiently for some time now!


hey mate ,perhaps this may be of interest to you..

http://www.hemcy.at/oscommerce/mosca-seeds-cinderella-p-1928.html


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 2, 2013)

cheers Puff  Do you know if they ship to Oz? All i can find is that they ship within the EU and Austria.....

Edit- looks like they do but i'd have to send cash to get them...hmm decisions!


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 2, 2013)

decisions decisions... lol .oz you say.. hmm. would they not accept paypal or a postal order..


----------



## Kite High (Feb 2, 2013)

GreatDane said:


> Hey PuffDat, just a quick stop to see what's happening. I'm glad that you have figured out the hermie situation, and I agree some of the pistils are huge. I have to keep going back into your thread to remind myself that you were once where I'm at now .  Progress everyday and it's been fun to watch.
> 
> Kite: I see what you are saying; no need to check ph because you know that it's right from experience. I hope to get there one day, nothing like experience to make a grow the very best.


 it's all about using peat and lime in the medium. See as peat decomposes as it is organic, it becomes acidic. The lime counters this and pH is controlled. It is an excellent pH buffer, and the medium sort of self adjusts this way. See you actually want a little "swing shift" in your medium as it allows a cycle to develop that you dump in slightly acidic feed water of say 5.8 to 6.2 pH and the medium will rise and fall slightly from about 6-7 pH. If you look at the availability of nutes chart while 6.5 may seem ideal and will work a little swing up and down in that range makes all of it available to a much higher degree that the preferred midline average. Also contrary to popular forum hype canna is is a very pH tolerant plant. 

To A n C DYNAGRO IS DA SHIZNIT. EXCELLENT CHOICE. I use Foliage pro all the way through with Protekt added, and Mag Pro in tiny portions to boost sulphur since I use ro water. I also add CalMag plus because its ro. My tap water is atrocious here and out the tap is 780 ppm. It's not advisable for me to consume so I have an ro for myself and another for the plants. The only supplements I do are Jacks Acid Special and botanicare liquid karma. The Jacks has high iron and I se it sparingly from time to time as it helps drive the pH swing thing. The liquid karma is the only additive that caused a visible benefit to the plants out of the myriad of products I tried. A big word of advice is stay away from high P foods as in container grown cannabis tissue test smokes indicate it is the least of the three macros that cannabis uses. Cannabis actually needs more calcium than P. A P-k boost the last week of flower is a decent trich development stressor then. Also sulphur is very important to trichome development. 

Hope it helps


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 2, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> decisions decisions... lol .oz you say.. hmm. would they not accept paypal or a postal order..


Not that i can tell man. I could send a money order but they cost a shit load so it would end up too expensive! Might just wait till demon have them in stock again and hit them straight away


----------



## GreatDane (Feb 3, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> I just wish someone would hurry up and get the Mosca C99's in stock already, seems no one has them at the moment, I've been waiting patiently for some time now!


Eastcoast, I may have missed it,but are you settled on the Mosca and not wanting to try the Female Seeds?


----------



## Purpsdro420 (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm ready to see this lady, throw up a pic or two


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 3, 2013)

Sure thing purps.

You know ,when the mrs leaves the house and i get a bit of time to myself,this is my favorite place to chill.


----------



## Purpsdro420 (Feb 3, 2013)

Very nice puff. It's funny you say that because my mrs is always yellin at me for bein in there all the time. When I'm not working I just wanna hangout with em lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 3, 2013)

GreatDane said:


> Eastcoast, I may have missed it,but are you settled on the Mosca and not wanting to try the Female Seeds?


I must be mistaken dude, i thought the mosca seeds were the real deal? If its the female seeds version i want then shit i'll hit them up lol

edit: nice work Puff, she's lookin mighty fine


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 3, 2013)

thanks dudes.

Yeah purps i'm the same ,i always check in on her and it annoys the woman so much ,so when i actually get peace i just come up and chill with the plant for half an hour or so.. i find it very relaxing..

eastcoast ,mine is female seeds.. i hear moscas is the real deal ..they have a trippier pheno or something.. but really it's all the same thing.. not going to be a whole lot different imo ..c99 is c99 .. and mosca is reg seeds only.. fine if your into that type of thing i prefer the fem seeds ,less hassle.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 3, 2013)

Ah ok cool, cheers for the info man


----------



## brewer7 (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice journal Puff! Looking good. I've got 4 FS C99 on deck for after my current grow. 

I can't wait to read the smoke report!


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks dude. ..Nice one man you won't regret it ,really nice plant.. i will definitely get a report up.l8r


----------



## GreatDane (Feb 5, 2013)

Long and skinny, the perfect girl.  Very nice Puffdat, those serrated leaves are beautiful.

Eastcoast: mine are Female Seeds also. I wasn't up on the Mosca difference until I ordered. The information said that it was from the original Brothers Grimm so I thought that I would give it a try.


----------



## Kite High (Feb 5, 2013)

GreatDane said:


> Long and skinny, the perfect girl.  Very nice Puffdat, those serrated leaves are beautiful.
> 
> Eastcoast: mine are Female Seeds also. I wasn't up on the Mosca difference until I ordered. The information said that it was from the original Brothers Grimm so I thought that I would give it a try.


the ONLY difference with Mosca is you get males as well...c99 is true breeding


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey guys just wondering ,how does the cindy lend herself to some tunes? Can you get into that next dimension with her and feel the pure euphoria?


----------



## Kite High (Feb 6, 2013)

We be jammin wit da girl


----------



## Adam & Cola (Feb 6, 2013)

Damn Puff, before you know it, your gona be smokin that beautiful girl. been a while since I checked in.. looking awesome. lol, the other night my lady said I watched you stare at your plant for 10min. LMAO.. little did she know I was trying to find any sign of hairs from my plant.. oh well. She wont be bitchin when she wants to smoke. Ha, and she's gone till Sunday. Love it. A little peace and serenity with my plant.



> *To A n C DYNAGRO IS DA SHIZNIT. EXCELLENT CHOICE. I use Foliage pro all the way through with Protekt added, and Mag Pro in tiny portions to boost sulphur since I use ro water. I also add CalMag plus because its ro. My tap water is atrocious here and out the tap is 780 ppm. It's not advisable for me to consume so I have an ro for myself and another for the plants. The only supplements I do are Jacks Acid Special and botanicare liquid karma. The Jacks has high iron and I se it sparingly from time to time as it helps drive the pH swing thing. The liquid karma is the only additive that caused a visible benefit to the plants out of the myriad of products I tried. A big word of advice is stay away from high P foods as in container grown cannabis tissue test smokes indicate it is the least of the three macros that cannabis uses. Cannabis actually needs more calcium than P. A P-k boost the last week of flower is a decent trich development stressor then. Also sulphur is very important to trichome development.
> 
> Hope it helps *


Thanks Kite, Useful info is always appreciated.

I too am using Ro, I got a super tiny bottle of the Foliage pro last week to test it out.. was just using it for foliar feeding, but that didn't take care of the yellowing completely. I did a rez change tonight "DWC". Wish i would have read this first. But I did put in 2ml of Foliage pro in the rez along with 6ml of Pro-tekt, 12ml Grow, 2ml cal/mag, 2ml Mag Pro, all this in 2 1/4 gallons of RO.. PPMS came out to 645 and P.H. at 6.2.. hopefully I didn't screw nothing up! Next time I'll exclude the grow and use Foliage Pro. 

Other than the slight yellowing with the viens staying green on a handful of leaves the plant is doing fantastic. I Just want to get this under control before I throw it into flower. This plant looks 100x better than my first DWC attempt with a strain called Spicey White Devil and I got 3zips off her. ( No Scrog ). I'm excited! 

Side note. my tap water is coming out at only 15-25ppms at most. I'll probably skip going to the store and buying my RO water next grow. save me $3.25 for 10 gallons of water, plus gas every 8 days. hell thats $20 for a 50 day veg just for water.

Thanks again Kite


----------



## Kite High (Feb 6, 2013)

and als oI do not know a thing about hydro even though my approach is similar to drain to waste with a peat perilite medium


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 7, 2013)

Howdy partners , here's a day 20 update for y'all

Had to up the N again as she really is hungry for that .. she did this big final stretch the other night of 2.5 inches and has finally settled on 36 inches.I guess this is where the N is going..hopefully she'll stay green now ..hopefully.

The nutes shes getting now per 2 liters 4 mls grow ,2 ml topmax ,8mls heaven ,6 mls bloom.She gets 2 litres of feed every other day..and it's still hasn't been enough.. greedy plant..

I got her 10 inches under the 250 watt bulb and a fan blowing in between bulb and canopy..

Heres a tune aswell..

[video=youtube;rMYXznZm3hU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMYXznZm3hU[/video]


Day 20 flowering


----------



## GreatDane (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey PD, looks great, really healthy. Drinking 2 liters every other day, she is thirsty isn't she? How much runoff do you get with that much going in? I watered yesterday with 1 1/2 liters per and got a lot back, so I am going to let them dry out more between now and next time. I edited my last and added some pics; think I'm gonna top today too. 

As for your post above about music, one of my first things to do when the time comes will be to put my "Song Remains The Same" DVD in the player and sit back.


----------



## Po boy (Feb 7, 2013)

simply smashing! i wanna hit!


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 7, 2013)

No run off GD ,she drinks it all .A few mls seep out the bottem and within 10 mins shes sucked it up .. lol definitely greedy.Its the right amount though becuase when i gave her 3 liters to get some run off i got most of the 3rd liter back as run off.. she took maybe 200 mls out of the extra lite ,but my jug is only a 2 liter jug so i dont wanna have to constantly mix 2 batches of feed just for her to get an extra 200 mls.. this seems to be working.I read it's good to let the roots dry out and get some air to..so it's a nice balance of drying out and taking a good drink

thanks po boy ,yeah she sure is looking tasty for 20 days.. just imagine in another 20 days


----------



## Kite High (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## brewer7 (Feb 7, 2013)

Freakin' hot and leggy. Love it!


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 7, 2013)

thanks !.............


----------



## see4 (Feb 8, 2013)

holy cow man. she looks wonderful! what is that? like 5 colas? that plant is going to be killer. i wish i had some cindy left. maybe i will have to do another grow of them.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 8, 2013)

thanks man, yeah it's 5 main ones and 2 lower ones.. shes definitely loving the topping.. don't know what to expect yeild wise ,i'm hoping 70 grams ..your are still way fatter than mine!


----------



## Adam & Cola (Feb 8, 2013)

What size pot do you have her in Puff? I know we are in completely different invironments.. but my C99 is drinking close to a gallon a day if not a little more. Plus, my Veg is longer too so more roots to feed. 
I'm at day 50 Veg. Damn, I hope i can wait it out till day 60 to flip.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 9, 2013)

hey adam ,i'm not sure exactly of the volume .It's not the biggest pot i think its maybe 2.5 or 3 gallon..How come your waiting to 60 days veg? If yours is 10 inches tall it will still end up at 3 feet.Leafgnosis vegged for 40 days and ended up at 36 inches i vegged for25 days to 10 inches and mine is 37 inches now.. still hasn't stopped stretching


----------



## Adam & Cola (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't know why I haven't flipped yet. Just fillin in the scrog. not knowing if its a female or male yet maybe it nerves. lol. Maybe I just want to go the extra mile and see what I can push out of it. No honest answer why I haven't flipped yet. And personally it's getting pretty difficult to manage it under the scrog with all the shoots coming up. The only thing thats really holding me back from flipping is I want to have the yellowing taken care of before I throw it into flower.. 

Thanks to Kite's advice I've switched from grow to Foliar pro on my Nutes. in a few days things should be back to normal as it's looking a lot better already. So flip is in the near future. I got a little bit of headroom left in the scrog for some stretch. not much though.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 10, 2013)

Throw her into flower man she's ready..and yeah kites full of great advice.My ph meter is now retired thanks to him,turns out i was phing feed going into soil and i didn't even have to  .Thats whats great about this forum ,you can learn things and advance your growing skills.

Next possible step .. to not flush.. that's going to be a big step to take.


----------



## GreatDane (Feb 10, 2013)

A & C, based on the stretch that PD and Mechanical got I agree, she's ready. Notice I said "she", the power of positive thinking.


----------



## Adam & Cola (Feb 10, 2013)

On the scrog (Each tiny square is 1") by looking at it. i roughly have 240 Square inches before it's totally full.. I can see why Mechanical Flipped at 52 days. it's a mess under there. I'll consider flipping within a couple days.


----------



## Adam & Cola (Feb 10, 2013)

Maybe my lights are telling me to flip to 12/12. my HPS bulb went out 30min after the light came on. luckily i have a spare on hand. Dang bulb is only 3 weeks old too P.O.S. I hope the store gives me a new one.


----------



## Kite High (Feb 10, 2013)

Adam & Cola said:


> Maybe my lights are telling me to flip to 12/12. my HPS bulb went out 30min after the light came on. luckily i have a spare on hand. Dang bulb is only 3 weeks old too P.O.S. I hope the store gives me a new one.


what size/type pf ballast are you running?


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 11, 2013)

Just a quickie at lights out.Didn't wanna keep the door open too long so just stuck my arm in and snapped a few shots... apologies 

Smells getting a little funky if you mess with it but apart from that no concerns at all with smell.Dont even have an air freshner plugged in.

day 24


----------



## yankeegreen (Feb 11, 2013)

Nice progress! Buds are filling in nicely!


----------



## see4 (Feb 11, 2013)

WOW! The buds are really filling in nice now man. Told you, they were late bloomers. Now she is taking off!

I think mine got shocked from the power outage over two days. Hopefully I didn't over stress them.


----------



## Kite High (Feb 11, 2013)

shes filling in good puff..good job mon


----------



## LeafGnosis (Feb 11, 2013)

hahaha, I told you that you would probably produce more than my girls... though I am not unhappy with their progress...


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 11, 2013)

yeah she has suprised me.I didnt even notice how much more she had filled out until i looked at the pic compared to a few days ago.. really picking up now 

sorry to hear you had a power outage see4 and yeah it seems you were right about the late blooming ,i hope your girls will be ok.. and leaf ,your buds look decent man ,i don't think i will yeild more than you.. kite and yankee thanks dudes


----------



## Kite High (Feb 11, 2013)

they are really a special strain...a true gem to mj genetics

and you my friend have her soo happy and pretty


----------



## Adam & Cola (Feb 11, 2013)

now thats what i'm talkin about Puff.. Hmm, i can't wait. I got home from work and my plant had a huge growth spurt. dang scrog is filling up fast.. So tomorrow will be first day of 12/12.  happy happy joy joy. 

Kite, I'm under a 600 watt HPS with digital dimmable ballast. No worries though. I had a spare bulb on hand. And the hydro store replaced my burnt out bulb without a problem. See my lights were telling me to flip.. lmao


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 12, 2013)

woohoo! let the bud porn commence


----------



## GreatDane (Feb 12, 2013)

Looking great PD, happy and healthy. I'm curious about the day count. The experienced posters here are saying day 52 harvest for this strain rather than looking at the pistils, trichs, etc. Are you counting from the day you flipped? I have read of both ways to start the count, and personally don't believe that you can go by just counting days, but have to read the plant too. Kite, if you could give some insight on this I would appreciate it. Is the day 52 count that precise with the Cindy?


----------



## see4 (Feb 12, 2013)

GreatDane said:


> Looking great PD, happy and healthy. Is your day 28 count from the day you flipped or the day you saw flowers forming?


great question! I personally start my flowering days when I switch the light schedule to flowering period... I intentionally did not say 12/12, because you can induce flowering at 13/11 and some strains at 14/10.

but everyone is different. again.. great question.


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 12, 2013)

see4 said:


> great question! I personally start my flowering days when I switch the light schedule to flowering period... I intentionally did not say 12/12, because you can induce flowering at 13/11 and some strains at 14/10.
> 
> but everyone is different. again.. great question.


I agree i start when i switch


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 12, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> Just a quickie at lights out.Didn't wanna keep the door open too long so just stuck my arm in and snapped a few shots... apologies
> 
> Smells getting a little funky if you mess with it but apart from that no concerns at all with smell.Dont even have an air freshner plugged in.
> 
> ...



Gotto bump this for you bud 

LoOking great! :d


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 12, 2013)

thanks guys.

I actually emailed ,paradise seeds one time about this issue and they say it's from day of turning your lights back.

Personally i feel kite is probably bang on with 52 days.I emailed FS and asked them if there would be any point going to day 60 or so and they said the highly recommended 7 - 8 weeks of flowering .So really 52 or 53 days is 7.5 weeks.. right on the money.Depends how it looks to me ,if i think she looks good enough at 52 i'll take her then.I will go no further than 54 though.

I actually think people should give reputable breeders more respect with the advertised flowering time.I have found that a plant i take when the breeder says to take it ,is top notch smoke.Sure letting it go like 2 weeks more will give you more amber and a more knock out stone.But that is degraded thc and you are not getting off the plant the true charachter of the plant that the breeder wants you to get


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 12, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> Just a quickie at lights out.Didn't wanna keep the door open too long so just stuck my arm in and snapped a few shots... apologies
> 
> Smells getting a little funky if you mess with it but apart from that no concerns at all with smell.Dont even have an air freshner plugged in.
> 
> ...


Wow man looking tasty!


----------



## Kite High (Feb 12, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> thanks guys.
> 
> I actually emailed ,paradise seeds one time about this issue and they say it's from day of turning your lights back.
> 
> ...


correct my friend...flowering response is TOTALLY regulated by the dark cycle...nothing else is the "trigger"...not nute ratios, temps, color of light ...nothing but the correct amount of darkness to allow the flowering hormone level to reach the levels required to cause the response

as to the time to pick the fruit...here you go







And Mel Frank is NOT a Jorge or Ed ..he is a real botanist and does play the lies for $$ game


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 12, 2013)

thanks mechanical!

Nice info kite.. but the nicer thing is you have this strain down and you can vouch it will be sweet in 52 days.. correct?


----------



## Kite High (Feb 12, 2013)

will have you watching family guy on a tv that is turned off


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 12, 2013)

Kite High said:


> will have you watching family guy on a tv that is turned off


Man that has me so damn excited.I can totaly picture being that tripped out.Good times ahead.I lol'd btw at the thought of watching family guy on a tv thats off !!


----------



## Adam & Cola (Feb 12, 2013)

Let the countdown commence. Lights just came on after 12hrs of darkness. _ can't wait for me to be 3 weeks into flower like you.


----------



## Kite High (Feb 12, 2013)

shit you should be like "can't wait for 7 weeks" lol


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 13, 2013)

I can't wait ..only 4 weeks to go for me ..it's not a drag though because i enjoy having the plant as much as i enjoy smoking it ,so the time just goes in real quick

Just a little update of info.I accidently touched a bud earlier on and the buds are sticky already ! And my finger smelled like pineapple ,straight unadulterated pineapple for ages afterwards.I'm not proud in saying i then touched a bud again just to smell that sweet smell.I know your not supposed to ..gonna try real hard to keep the mits off them.Even my gf who doesn't smoke and is not a lover of the weed but just lets me get on with it agreed on the pineapple smell..

all i can say is sweet.I think i read that the pineapple smell one is the strongest to..

ok edit ..i couldn't resist going for a double check on the smell.. i can't make up my mind if it's pink bubble gum or pineapple i can smell ..it's a mix of these 2 smells .It's the best smelling weed i have ever had anyway.


----------



## doubletake (Feb 13, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> I can't wait ..only 4 weeks to go for me ..it's not a drag though because i enjoy having the plant as much as i enjoy smoking it ,so the time just goes in real quick
> 
> Just a little update of info.I accidently touched a bud earlier on and the buds are sticky already ! And my finger smelled like pineapple ,straight unadulterated pineapple for ages afterwards.I'm not proud in saying i then touched a bud again just to smell that sweet smell.I know your not supposed to ..gonna try real hard to keep the mits off them.Even my gf who doesn't smoke and is not a lover of the weed but just lets me get on with it agreed on the pineapple smell..
> 
> ...


Yeah man I know what you mean Im on the final month too you love growin em but you can't wait to get to smoke me ha, also I know what you mean about that pinapple buiblegum smell I love it ha if you wanna smell try rubbing the fan leaves that are all frosted to smell not the bud ha. Good growing and hope for the best in the next month.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 13, 2013)

doubletake said:


> Yeah man I know what you mean Im on the final month too you love growin em but you can't wait to get to smoke me ha, also I know what you mean about that pinapple buiblegum smell I love it ha if you wanna smell try rubbing the fan leaves that are all frosted to smell not the bud ha. Good growing and hope for the best in the next month.


Thanks man


----------



## Kite High (Feb 13, 2013)

actually oddly enough stroke the stem or branch right below the colas and smell your fingers...WILL AMAZE YOU


----------



## LeafGnosis (Feb 13, 2013)

Kite High said:


> actually oddly enough stroke the stem or branch right below the colas and smell your fingers...WILL AMAZE YOU


Um, day 42 here on my Cindys. This man is correct!!! you will absolutely love the smell... familiar if you have done this in the first weeks of flowering... but this far in, there is the familiar smell (fruity)... and an added smell that I can not describe. I will probably have to push to the 54 to 56 day mark since my girls were iron deficient until corrected... will wait and see. Cha-ching is on my next feed schedule... just finished beastie blooms... (though these feedings are schedule to change since I think that I ran the open seasme with out extra iron changing to tiger bloom which has less K). 

Oh, Yesterday I did my last prune job for one of the girls cause the to stem was buried and not going anywhere... could not just toss the clippings... let them dry overnight in a paper towel over a heat source (not to hot though).. was enough for 2 bowls... HOLLY SHIT.. crappy drying, no curing and still early by almost two weeks and the most developed buds smelt and tasted sweet, a fraction of what is to come with the proper drying and curing. A good buzz though I am sure there was way to many clear trichs... but hey, better than just tossing the buds lol..good buz as well... as I am trying to type this out LOL... but I think since I have been out for a long while (of good stuff) that my tolerance plays a factor.

Kite High, how is the tolerance on this? did you in particular create a tolerance to this strain? and if so, how long?

Hey Puff... did you look at my attempted non HPS light pics?


----------



## Kite High (Feb 13, 2013)

LeafGnosis said:


> Um, day 42 here on my Cindys. This man is correct!!! you will absolutely love the smell... familiar if you have done this in the first weeks of flowering... but this far in, there is the familiar smell (fruity)... and an added smell that I can not describe. I will probably have to push to the 54 to 56 day mark since my girls were iron deficient until corrected... will wait and see. Cha-ching is on my next feed schedule... just finished beastie blooms... (though these feedings are schedule to change since I think that I ran the open seasme with out extra iron and changed from grow big to tiger bloom. Oh, Yesterday I did my last prune job for one of the girls cause the to stem was buried and not going anywhere... could not just toss the clippings... let them dry overnight in a paper towel over a heat source (not to hot thought).. was enough for 2 bowls... HOLLY SHIT.. crappy drying, no curing and still early and the most developed buds smelt and tasted sweet, a fraction of what is to come with the proper drying and curing. Hey Puff... did you look at my attempted non HPS light pics?


all that P may be hindering N so it may not be iron,,,go really soft if any at all on bloom foods...too much P not enough N...and please for c99's magic do not go past 52 days...really


----------



## Kite High (Feb 13, 2013)

LeafGnosis said:


> Um, day 42 here on my Cindys. This man is correct!!! you will absolutely love the smell... familiar if you have done this in the first weeks of flowering... but this far in, there is the familiar smell (fruity)... and an added smell that I can not describe. I will probably have to push to the 54 to 56 day mark since my girls were iron deficient until corrected... will wait and see. Cha-ching is on my next feed schedule... just finished beastie blooms... (though these feedings are schedule to change since I think that I ran the open seasme with out extra iron changing to tiger bloom which has less K).
> 
> Oh, Yesterday I did my last prune job for one of the girls cause the to stem was buried and not going anywhere... could not just toss the clippings... let them dry overnight in a paper towel over a heat source (not to hot though).. was enough for 2 bowls... HOLLY SHIT.. crappy drying, no curing and still early by almost two weeks and the most developed buds smelt and tasted sweet, a fraction of what is to come with the proper drying and curing. A good buzz though I am sure there was way to many clear trichs... but hey, better than just tossing the buds lol..good buz as well... as I am trying to type this out LOL... but I think since I have been out for a long while (of good stuff) that my tolerance plays a factor.
> 
> ...


ok first off I am high if I am awake...no matter what..and c99 has NO ceiling...you will get high and the more you smoke the higher you get...lol

most of my friends that I smoke her with get paranoid and shit and I think its hilarious as it doesn't do me that atr all...even real trippy and racy weed just makes me smile

and don't worry cindy will make you put the joint/bowl/vape/blunt down


----------



## LeafGnosis (Feb 13, 2013)

thanks KH, I will make sure that my p is lowered and my n is higher (I have changed ratios in feeding as well). If you could please check out my latest journal entry and see if you still think 52 days... cause I would be more than happy to chop at that time.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 14, 2013)

yeah checked yours out leaf ,looks great..don't know what your worrying for..


heres a lower bud at 27 days.


----------



## Kite High (Feb 14, 2013)

There...isn't that better? Pretty dude.


----------



## GreatDane (Feb 14, 2013)

> *There...isn't that better? Pretty dude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kite, are you doing this in iPhoto? A lesson please if you don't mind.


----------



## GreatDane (Feb 14, 2013)

Getting a little dusting of frosty goodness. Nice.


----------



## Kite High (Feb 14, 2013)

no....gimp is what I am using...just cool the color and move the tint more towards green


----------



## LeafGnosis (Feb 14, 2013)

GreatDane said:


> Kite, are you doing this in iPhoto? A lesson please if you don't mind.



What GreatDane said ^

I have the paint shop pro free program... hope it can do the same... Hell, will have to go through my whole journal and convert the HPS shots!!!! 

edit: damn your fast LOL


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 14, 2013)

Looking truly magnificent Puff, getting some nice resin on there too


----------



## yankeegreen (Feb 14, 2013)

Yeah, kudos. You're bringing her along nicely!


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 14, 2013)

hey kite great job! Wish i could rep you again for that! Thanks guys !


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 14, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> Just a quickie at lights out.Didn't wanna keep the door open too long so just stuck my arm in and snapped a few shots... apologies
> 
> Smells getting a little funky if you mess with it but apart from that no concerns at all with smell.Dont even have an air freshner plugged in.
> 
> ...


great job i have some cindy beans and havent done anything yet but looks great


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 14, 2013)

i liked this thread good show ol chap


----------



## Adam & Cola (Feb 14, 2013)

I still like it  Its getting better and better every day


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 15, 2013)

thanks for the rep puff i am gonna enjoy when i pop the cindy beans but for now i got some *stinky fingerez and friends *(pure AK) i just put first nutes last fri they were germed 1-23-13 and 1-26-13 I also had a couple beans theat didnt sprout (Bummer) but i am ordering a led to get these truckin right now i have them under two 150w daylight 3740 lumen a piece and three 300w red spectrum 8700 lumen a piece


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 15, 2013)

Ok time for a proper update.

28 days / 4 weeks flowering exactly.

Nutes per litre - 1.5 grow 1 topmax 4 bioheaven 3 bloom

Smells of pineapple ,bubble gum ,sweet tropical fruit goodness ,but go ahead an invite guests over because she is as low profile as they come

[video=youtube;CHekNnySAfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHekNnySAfM[/video]


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 15, 2013)

looks like some killer bro gonna be sweet come smoke time


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 15, 2013)

hey man,thanks yeah ..only half way done and looks pretty good to me..


----------



## yankeegreen (Feb 15, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> hey man,thanks yeah ..only half way done and looks pretty good to me..


Dude you are definitely on a good pace. Keep it up.

Never grown Cindy 99 and am always blown away by how fast she matures and the eye candy she produces. Definitely going to have to move her up on my list!

Kudos!


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 15, 2013)

those are gonna be some big colas when they finish out


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 15, 2013)

hell yeah man i hope so! I am hoping for 2 ounces at least ..2 oz good job ,3 oz great job


----------



## GreatDane (Feb 15, 2013)

Wow, that is looking really good dude. I am stoked to see mine at that point.


----------



## Kite High (Feb 15, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> Ok time for a proper update.
> 
> 28 days / 4 weeks flowering exactly.
> 
> ...


beautiful job my friend...was gonna rep you but I musta repped you too much lately as it wont let me....yet...again props...awesome genetics like I said you agree?

and yes it is definitely love


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 15, 2013)

beautiful genetics indeed my friend.This strain will be my sativa of choice for a very very long time.Tempted to buy several packs incase fs go out of business..


----------



## Kite High (Feb 15, 2013)

see your other thread and doubt FS is going out of business...the word is spreading of their quality and talents...but see your other thread and you will never have to buy them again


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 15, 2013)

Kite High said:


> see your other thread and doubt FS is going out of business...the word is spreading of their quality and talents...but see your other thread and you will never have to buy them again


Seen it man ,nice post ,i owe you some more rep


----------



## diggindirt (Feb 15, 2013)

nice bottlebrushes going on, can almost smell em from here!


----------



## redzi (Feb 16, 2013)

Got a C99 Mosca...strain is really stable but what I cant get over is the low odor..during veg it isnt even necessary to run a filter. This is anouther 99 ran off of the Grimm line but I have to wonder is that the norm for other C99?


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 16, 2013)

redzi said:


> Got a C99 Mosca...strain is really stable but what I cant get over is the low odor..during veg it isnt even necessary to run a filter. This is anouther 99 ran off of the Grimm line but I have to wonder is that the norm for other C99?


yeah it is it seems


----------



## GreatDane (Feb 16, 2013)

Getting around to replying to this finally. Thanks Kite for this, what a great reference. This is the first I've heard of a difference in resin glands between an indoor and outdoor plant when ready to harvest. I'm assuming this is the Mel Frank book mentioned?




Kite High said:


> correct my friend...flowering response is TOTALLY regulated by the dark cycle...nothing else is the "trigger"...not nute ratios, temps, color of light ...nothing but the correct amount of darkness to allow the flowering hormone level to reach the levels required to cause the response
> 
> as to the time to pick the fruit...here you go
> 
> ...


----------



## see4 (Feb 16, 2013)

that plant is looking amazing man! great work! what's your feeding schedule? what are you giving her?


----------



## redbeard420 (Feb 16, 2013)

I have been looking at this strain for awhile now. Only ever heard good things about cindy99. Anyone tried the female seeds outdoor version? Or grown the regular one outdoors?


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 16, 2013)

hey see4 thanks man ,at the moment shes getting grow at 1.5ml/l bloom at 3ml/l .. topmax at 1ml/l and heaven at 4ml/l

next week i step up the nutes for the last 2 weeks to ,bloom to 4ml/l ,the topmax to 4ml/l and the heaven to 5ml/l and then plain water for a few days .

redbeard ,sorry i dont have experience of those issues..


----------



## Kite High (Feb 16, 2013)

redbeard420 said:


> I have been looking at this strain for awhile now. Only ever heard good things about cindy99. Anyone tried the female seeds outdoor version? Or grown the regular one outdoors?


the outdoor c99 has autoflowering genetics in it


----------



## Adam & Cola (Feb 17, 2013)

damn sweet Puff, I bet you are stoked you didn't toss this shit way back in the first few weeks of veg.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 17, 2013)

Adam & Cola said:


> damn sweet Puff, I bet you are stoked you didn't toss this shit way back in the first few weeks of veg.


How right you are man.I was just thinking about that earlier on to..

When it looked like this after 12 days
* *



I had absolutley no hope it would end up like this..





This is my lesson ,never give up on a cannabis plant !


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 17, 2013)

Holy shit Puff that looks fucking awesome! What day are you on?


----------



## Kite High (Feb 17, 2013)

But you do need to At times. But never too early


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 17, 2013)

Hmm good point kite.. when do you think it's time to give up?

mechanical thanks man.. i'm on day 30 ..that pic was day 28.. theres some bud shots on page 37 .. shes getting frosted up already


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 17, 2013)

Don't know how I missed those pics but let me just say this.. Good fucking job man. I'm seriously impressed. I'm going to print that pic out and hang it in my grow room with a message that says "YOU BETTER LOOK LIKE THIS NEXT MONDAY WHEN I GET HOME.. OR ELSE!!" lol.. I know they won't be that big cause I'll have more small colas but you know what I mean


----------



## Kite High (Feb 17, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> Hmm good point kite.. when do you think it's time to give up?
> 
> mechanical thanks man.. i'm on day 30 ..that pic was day 28.. theres some bud shots on page 37 .. shes getting frosted up already


early to mid flower unless it becomes a pia in veg..then it will DIE


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 18, 2013)

man puff you got a green thumb im startin to think i need to try one or two of those outdoor just to see great job bro nice pics


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 18, 2013)

hey thanks man ,appreciate it


----------



## LeafGnosis (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey puff, you will start seeing some nice bud porn from this girl coming up! Can you say Frosty! Let me demonstrate:


----------



## Po boy (Feb 18, 2013)

damn puff, i'm dearly in love with Cindy. GL


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 18, 2013)

beautiful LG ... how damn frosty can ya get..your gonna be high as a mofo on that stuff man.

PB - You have good taste man.. i think i'm also in love..getting sexier by the day..


----------



## LeafGnosis (Feb 18, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> beautiful LG ... how damn frosty can ya get..your gonna be high as a mofo on that stuff man.
> 
> PB - You have good tatste man.. i think i'm also in love..getting sexier by the day..


That is the goal mon! that is the goal!   What is really nice is that it is going to get colder the next 5 to 6 days.. just in time for finishing on Cindy! Have my dehumidifier in the room to keep room rh around 35%, gonna snow/sleet soon.


----------



## Kite High (Feb 18, 2013)

LeafGnosis said:


> Hey puff, you will start seeing some nice bud porn from this girl coming up! Can you say Frosty! Let me demonstrate:
> 
> View attachment 2531342View attachment 2531343View attachment 2531344



yep...frostiness occurring


----------



## LeafGnosis (Feb 18, 2013)

puff, I can't wait until you get to post your soon to be 'frostiness'!!!


----------



## Adam & Cola (Feb 18, 2013)

Damn Puff, i'm gona have to drive to your place and try that shit out. 
Went to Tahoe for the weekend.. Valentines trip.. got back home and I got Great news.... It's a Girl  
The two clones I took and through into flower.. they both have hairs now. So it's a gimmie.. No more 2nd guessing the sex of my plant. 

I did a rez change tonight.. half my normal nutes and added 1ml of Bushmaster.. I can't control HER in the scrog anymore. And with stretch still to come i need to get this beast under control.
Bushmaster will take care of the stretch. tomorrow I'll do another rez change with normal nutes and then the following rez change i'll do half strength with the bushmaster again. Stretch wont be a problem now. 

Seriously Puff, once that shit cures i'm heading your way.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 19, 2013)

Kite High said:


> View attachment 2531536
> yep...frostiness occurring


Hey Kite, how do you take the yellow out of the photos? Makes the pics heaps nice


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 19, 2013)

turn the light off and use flash maybe? i was curious too


----------



## GreatDane (Feb 19, 2013)

> *Hey Kite, how do you take the yellow out of the photos? Makes the pics heaps nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I asked the same question a couple of days ago...



> *Kite, are you doing this in iPhoto? A lesson please if you don't mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His response



> *no....gimp is what I am using...just cool the color and move the tint more towards green *


I tried it in iPhoto, work great!!


----------



## GreatDane (Feb 19, 2013)

PD, what can I say. You have done a great job with this girl and I can't wait for a review of her smoke. It won't let me add more rep right now but as soon as I can I will. I remember when you found what you thought were male flowers about three weeks ago. Man am I glad you thought that through and didn't destroy her. Posted new pics of mine from last night, check them out.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 19, 2013)

Those last pics are looking fantastic Puffdat! She is really getting some nice tall colas on her and looks nice and frosty.


----------



## Kite High (Feb 19, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey Kite, how do you take the yellow out of the photos? Makes the pics heaps nice


gimp....cool the color then up the green tint


----------



## Kite High (Feb 19, 2013)

PITTSBURGHFAN said:


> turn the light off and use flash maybe? i was curious too


well I could do it that way if I were at his grow...lol....


----------



## Mookjong (Feb 19, 2013)

One of my favorite strains ever! Best of luck to ya!!!


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 19, 2013)

Both of my Cindy's are almost big enough to take a clone off of. I'm hoping since both are currently trying to grow 2 shoots that once I take one off each as a clone that the other will take off growing nicely. I'd like them to get big enough I can clone them at least once more before I flower them. Its gonna all depend on how well they do. I want to keep this cindy around, but I also need it to grow a bit faster then it has been.


----------



## GreatDane (Feb 20, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Both of my Cindy's are almost big enough to take a clone off of. I'm hoping since both are currently trying to grow 2 shoots that once I take one off each as a clone that the other will take off growing nicely. I'd like them to get big enough I can clone them at least once more before I flower them. Its gonna all depend on how well they do. I want to keep this cindy around, but I also need it to grow a bit faster then it has been.


TC, mine are day 29 from seedling and are 9-10 ". This strain is a slow starter as you know, but just look at PD's latest pics. Oh yeah!!!


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 20, 2013)

sounds like you will have a few extra cindys soon lol


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 20, 2013)

Should be able too go from 2-4 soon, and hopefully 4-8 a few more weeks after that. I'm hoping that once it gets matured and groing well that the clones will also do this, and not slow back down. That will be the key as to whether I will be able to keep it around in the long run. Well that and how it actually flowers, we'll have to see if it like only having one cola. 

From the looks of yours I hope each of my single colas will turn out like those nice tall colas on your plant puff.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 20, 2013)

starting to stress dudes.I check on her today and found she is developing quite a defficiency or something.The leaves right at the top to..which is probably a bad sign.Still got 18 days left.The buds are getting nice and sparkly with crystals but i hope she aint gonna conk out on me and not fatten up.Still hink i'll get a few oz but i'm now starting to think i'll be lucky to get that rather than shooting for higher.

To late to really do anything about it now? Just gonna have to ride it out 

day 
33


----------



## Kite High (Feb 20, 2013)

flush her well then feed an all purpose grow type food with all the micros....cut down P content


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 20, 2013)

I second that, about the flush and feed. Is the def you are talking about just the yellowing we can see in the pic or something more? Your also far enough along I bet your gonna be fine. I know the feeling of always wondering how much better it could be or have been.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 20, 2013)

ok guys i'll try that.Yeah it's just that yellowing you can see..it's not major major but it'll prob get worse...


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 20, 2013)

Treat it like Kite said and it might get better, or atleast not get worse.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 20, 2013)

so what are you saying it's nute burn?


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 20, 2013)

The flushing is to clean it out incase its not a DEF and rather its locked out. I believe N def is what the yellowing looks like, thus the feeding with grow nutes after the flush.


----------



## diggindirt (Feb 20, 2013)

NOICE! Gettin thick just like I like em!


----------



## Kite High (Feb 20, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Treat it like Kite said and it might get better, or atleast not get worse.


do it NOW....yep reset...and watch the growth spurt of pistils after you flush/feed ....tell me about it...


----------



## see4 (Feb 21, 2013)

wait wait. with 18 days left, I do not recommend feeding. Flush, definitely. But maybe not feed. Maybe give calmag or a sweetener, but i would recommend you final few feedings be with plain water and a final flush solution... then in the last 5-7 days, let her run dry...


----------



## see4 (Feb 21, 2013)

if you do a feeding, make it light, like 500ppm or something... the objective is to get the plant to extract all the nutrients it can from itself... that is where you begin to see discoloring of the foliage itself.. that is what makes the buds taste less chemmy.


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 21, 2013)

i have heard the same thing but it sounds like he has time to do it. my buddy uses urine half cup per gallon for nitrogen sounds crazy but i heard it works and his plants dont look wierd or smell like it dunno just trying to offer some sort of option. hope it turns out well. im sure it will puff


----------



## yankeegreen (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey PD, what have you been feeding them the last 1-2 weeks? Do you know what your soil ppm is? A flush might help if your soil is locked. 

My SWAG would be N deficiency though in my experience the yellowing generally starts toward the bottom of the plant not around the buds. I have seen it if I don't carry over N into the flower cycle at elast a couple/few weeks (personally, I taper off N a third to halfway through bloom). Do your bloom nutes/coctail also contain some N? If not, when was the last time she had it? Around the flip? 

If (big IF) the soil is locked and with more than two weeks to go it's a tough call on resuming feeding. 

Good luck man.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey guys thanks for chipping in with some infoand concern.It's no biggy ,shes still healthy enough and a bit of a flush and a feed will have done her the world of good.I use organic nutes ,so i don't know if a salt build up or lockout was possible but ,shes fine..and i have yet to have a plant look the picture of health come harvest ,but i still end up with some good smoke..  .Anyway tommorow will be 5 weeks of flowering complete.Checked in on her and shes starting to look the real deal ,sticky icky icky ,oo ee

look at dankage for day 34

[video=youtube;h0Uqu_9zNZY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0Uqu_9zNZY[/video]


----------



## see4 (Feb 21, 2013)

so frosty and so yummy! after looking at the close up. you and kite are right. a flush and a feeding would do her good. but nothing to stress about, she actually looks pretty good.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 21, 2013)

yeah she'll get over the finish line i'm sure.Not pro enough to keep them healthy all the way through yet..maybe i could do with using a bigger pot ,that could be an issue


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 21, 2013)

i think they look good to me broski those look like some bad ass buds


----------



## brewer7 (Feb 21, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> Hey guys thanks for chipping in with some infoand concern.It's no biggy ,shes still healthy enough and a bit of a flush and a feed will have done her the world of good.I use organic nutes ,so i don't know if a salt build up or lockout was possible but ,shes fine..and i have yet to have a plant look the picture of health come harvest ,but i still end up with some good smoke..  .Anyway tommorow will be 5 weeks of flowering complete.Checked in on her and shes starting to look the real deal ,sticky icky icky ,oo ee
> 
> look at dankage for day 34
> 
> ...



Starting to look frosty Puffdat! That's going to be some great shit!


----------



## GreatDane (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey man, also make sure that you let her dry out well between waterings. Don't drown her chasing a problem that's not there. Personally, I think she looks great!!


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 21, 2013)

i was saying the same thing personally looks good to me


----------



## Purpsdro420 (Feb 21, 2013)

I think it looks damn good man. What size pot do you have her in?


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 21, 2013)

Stunning man!


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 21, 2013)

I think she looks ok to.She has developed that little issue which i hope doesnt progess.I'm really happy with her though.the buds look amazing ,the pictures don't do them justice they actually look sticky...can't wait to grind one up into a joint ...

GD thanks dude- I try not to overwater ,the pot is usually light enough to water every other day

purps thanks man - she is in a 2 - 3 gallon pot ..somewhere in that region but i don't know for sure..

brewer thundercat and pittsburg ..thanks dudes


----------



## Purpsdro420 (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh next time you should try a big pot lol see if it makes a diffrence


----------



## Kite High (Feb 21, 2013)

man I gotta get my c99 growon when I return from Vegas...beautiful girl puff


----------



## Adam & Cola (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah i would say, leave her be.. She looks fantastic. The real question is this.. is she really gona be ready in 18days.. hmmm 
lol, just had to throw that out there. 
Those are gona be some long ass Cola's. Even better is it looks like your gona have a cake walk trimming her. your gona have very little fine trimming to do which is sweet.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 22, 2013)

Damn Puff that is one sexy bitch you got there, she has thicked up so much in just a week or so  well done sir *tips hat*


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 22, 2013)

Purps ,yeh man i think i will try a bigger pot next time...

Kite ,thanks man ..and do it dude.. and post pics or it didn't happen 

adam .. thanks man ,i don't blame you for throwing that out there ..she doesnt look near ready yet although she is starting to get brown pistils lower down the plant..hope she will start maturing real quick before i fuck things up entirely...

eastcoast .. cheers man ,yeah she is getting heavy now the branches are starting to lean under the weight ..i'm starting to wonder what the best way of supporting this bush structure is gnna be..

I brought her out of the closet there to have a look.. the hps light shining on the leaves makes things look alot worse i think.. doesnt look to bad in the natural light.


----------



## Kite High (Feb 22, 2013)

oh I will ...and I'll post the pics in your thread if you like...

Well off to Vegas I go....

going see this

[video=youtube;4R0NWL0Ff_k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4R0NWL0Ff_k[/video]

TRIPPY BALLS AND VAPING CLAUSTRUM BHO!!!


----------



## GreatDane (Feb 22, 2013)

Nice, have a great time Kite. Be careful out there, things are crazy on Las Vegas Blvd I hear. High speed chases in Italian cars and guns blazing!!




Kite High said:


> oh I will ...and I'll post the pics in your thread if you like...
> 
> Well off to Vegas I go....
> 
> ...


----------



## GreatDane (Feb 22, 2013)

PD, she does look great in natural light. I agree with A&C, trimming looks to be a snap. I am planning on a day 52 harvest too and am anxious to see if the pistils start turning in time for you to make that happen.


----------



## Kite High (Feb 22, 2013)

GreatDane said:


> Nice, have a great time Kite. Be careful out there, things are crazy on Las Vegas Blvd I hear. High speed chases in Italian cars and guns blazing!!


Sounds like my kinda fun!! I go to Vegas often friend. Lol


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 22, 2013)

Yeah gd that makes a change.. first strain i've done that will be easy tro trim.woo hoo

and yeah kite post in here if you want..we might even get admin to change the title to puffdatchronics and kite highs c99 journal...and have fun in vegas..


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 22, 2013)

vegas is the bomb they have some great shows have a great time. im actually going to the Houston Livestock & Rodeo this weekend for free food and booze(my homie has a cookteam and we are going to knock some back and party.lolView attachment 2536889
View attachment 2536890


----------



## diggindirt (Feb 22, 2013)

I SAY DON' WORRY! *deedle lee dee doo doo* BOUT A THING! *deedle lee dee doo doo* CAUSE EVRY LITTLE THING.. GONNA BE ALRIGHT! *deedle lee dee doo doo*

Damn Puff, was havin a bad day at work today, partner a piece of shit I gotta babysit all day long, and this song come on the radio and I knew... EVRY LITTLE THING.. GONNA BE ALRIGHT! *deedle lee dee doo doo* 

Your lady lookin sexy there mon! 

Purpsdro: I got a small room like Puff and I just grow for myself. I usually run 4 x 3 gal smartpots ( similar size Puff got going ) which give me same results as 5 gal plastic pots, with only difference being the amount I water. Tried a 10 gal pot x 1 one time and shit got out of control with size. Bigger pots do give bigger yields ( all variables staying the same of course ) but sometimes it ends up a little too much for the space you have to work with. That was when I was running 400w... @ 250w I think Puff is spot on with a 3 gal pot. Especially since he doesn't run carbon filters... 

I believe personally, smaller pots make the plants more manageable and leave for a little error ( not all eggs in one basket in my case ). Not only this, but a 250w is only going to penetrate so far into the plant. Obviously if Puff runs this again he'd be ok as she's wide open for light, but an indy dom would choke out the light if she were in a 5-10 gal with the same light. 

Keep those pics coming baby! Got me droolin here mon!


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 23, 2013)

hey diggin thanks mon! . Question ,is it normal for a plant to start to drink less towards the end? After great dane said to make sure i wasnt overwatering ,i had a good feel of the pot today as she was due i thought ,but she is not drying out the way she was before...so i'm wondering is this a normal thing?

anyway diggin since you asked heres a few day 36 bud shots.First pic is of some popcorn that is just begging to sampled soon


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 23, 2013)

It could seem logical if the plant isn't growing as fast as it starts to finish off. Its putting all its energy into building and hardening buds, not using high volumes of energy to "grow"? Just a hypothesis.


----------



## LeafGnosis (Feb 23, 2013)

Hey puff, interesting that you have said this. I have thought that I would have had to go sooner between watering, but they have stayed the same and taken a bit less. My day 50 pic is up. They get chopped tomorrow!!!


----------



## Kite High (Feb 23, 2013)

yep slowing down cuz the end is near


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 23, 2013)

cool thanks dudes,i thought that might be it ,the roots look fine.Not long to go now then.. 

LG - thats awsome dude ...i'll pop in to your journal now and have a look.


----------



## Adam & Cola (Feb 24, 2013)

can you believe your only 13 days away from chop? Day 1 Veg seemed oh so long ago


----------



## LeafGnosis (Feb 24, 2013)

Adam & Cola said:


> can you believe your only 13 days away from chop? Day 1 Veg seemed oh so long ago


I hope his Cindy looks like this on chop day:


----------



## brewer7 (Feb 24, 2013)

LeafGnosis said:


> I hope his Cindy looks like this on chop day:
> 
> View attachment 2540261


Yum. Makes my mouth water just looking at it! I'm going to go drop a Cindy bean into some rockwool for the next grow...


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 24, 2013)

i know ada ,it's quite amazing how fast the time has past.Leaf if mine looks half as good as that i'll be a happy mofo,very nice


----------



## see4 (Feb 24, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> hey diggin thanks mon! . Question ,is it normal for a plant to start to drink less towards the end? After great dane said to make sure i wasnt overwatering ,i had a good feel of the pot today as she was due i thought ,but she is not drying out the way she was before...so i'm wondering is this a normal thing?
> 
> anyway diggin since you asked heres a few day 36 bud shots.First pic is of some popcorn that is just begging to sampled soon
> 
> View attachment 2538273View attachment 2538277View attachment 2538285View attachment 2538286View attachment 2538290View attachment 2538288


She looks like she still has a few weeks to go. My plants go through wet and dry spells, they will drink super fast, and sometimes they drink slowly. But yea, usually towards the end they seem to drink a little less on average. The way I do it, is... look at the hairs and trichs, as soon as I see a couple amber trichs, I stop watering and feeding, which is usually about 8 days before harvest. And then 24 hours before harvest I shut off the lights, and I try to make the room as cold as possible.

At this point too, I would be watering her with ice cold water. That's what I will be doing starting next week.

Oh, and, she looks amazing! She will be such a good smoke!


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 25, 2013)

Cool man, personally I don't do it like that ,I just go by the instructions on the bottle really. Most times it's not enough N for the stretch so I have to upthat way more than the guidelines ,I forgot to up it in time for this cindy and she got quite a few yellow leaves lower down before I realised. I also don't dry it out pre harvest like that ,I a lot of people do ,but I have the theory that a nice moist bud at harvest will cure a lot better...I like my buds to stay on the moist side of dry for as long as possible..that&#8217;s my style anyway..The ice water might be something to try to stress it a few days before harvest..hmm.is that why you do it,or do you do it to try and get the purple thing?

Oh and yours looks amazing to man! We will be both smoking the dank nugz this spring!


----------



## see4 (Feb 25, 2013)

You are absolutely right about watering up to harvest, if you are good at curing that is. So I suspect you are much better at it than I am. The reason I starve the girls prior to harvest is because I have yet to perfect curing. ( I know, it should be a simple process... )

As for the ice water method, I do it to shock the plants, you are exactly right. What I have noticed over the past few grows, is that ice water seemed to have help build trichs as well as a little bit of color formation, on what would not normally be a colored bud. I've noticed reddish hairs as opposed to orange, I've also noticed hints of blues and purples on buds that were supposed to be straight green. But, YMMV, and I don't think it will adversely affect your plant anyway, so it's always worth a shot!

By the way, Im not sure I have asked this yet, but are you using any bud hardener or sweetener?


----------



## yankeegreen (Feb 25, 2013)

Haven't heard the cold watering thing either. What is the theory behind that? Looking good Puff.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 25, 2013)

Hey man ,I use topmax from biobizz .

Yankee,I have heard of the ice water thing before but i was always unsure as to whether it was just to make it purple or if it was to stress it into more trich production.

From my limited knowledge ,stress just before harvest causes the plant to go into overdrive trich production..sort of as a last ditch attempt to stay alive/product its seeds..I knew gowers can do this with extended dark periods of 1 - 3 days .I knew there was other ways, so now there's another one i know of.The ice water will shock the plant and there's the added bonus of the colouration.The theory behind that is that alot of cannabis strains have a pigment that will turn purple in cold temperatures..it doenst just have to be granduaddy purps..lot of strains you can purp up with cold...

see4 the curing stage for me .. I dry the buds until they feel dry on the outside but they don't snap . then i jar them and burp them twice a day for half an hour each time and after each burp try and get different sides of bud exposed to the air in the jar.One week of that and then one week of once a day,then one week of every other day.I guess it depends on alot of factors though..bud density ,your climate etc..


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 25, 2013)

LOoks beautiful puff


----------



## Adam & Cola (Feb 25, 2013)

Time for yours to be putting on some weight Puff.. Can't wait for Mechy to get back home and update.  Looking great.. Leaf frickin nailed his C99 Grow. wonder how much he's gona yield.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 26, 2013)

thanks gman , yeah adam he did didnt he ,that plant looked heavy...

I hope mine puts weight on like that.. dont forget i'm only using 250 though so results might not be as good


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 26, 2013)

ok,I keep telling myself no more updates for a few days and now it seems every day she's just begging me to snap some bud shots!

At day 39 this strain is looking sick! How can a strain this frosty be considered by some to be not that strong?! This looks like it's gonna be far and away the frostiest bud i have ever grew.

Shame i got a bit of a deficiency thing goin on on a few of the colas.. takes the shine off what are absolutely astounding looking nugs.Just want to yank them yellow curled up leaves off.. but i guess she might still be using em..only a few more weeks anyway and i can take em off..

I was reading abit online and i have read alot of people are saying that biobizz doesnt come with enough MG and to give a few doses of epsom salts during the grow.This i did not do.Does it look like a mg deficiency? 



anyway day 39!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 26, 2013)

Mmm got a nice frosting on her Puff  top work man!!


----------



## LeafGnosis (Feb 26, 2013)

They are looking NICE!!!, just a couple of more days and they will change right before your eyes! They will pack on some weight in the next 12 days!!


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey eastcoast,thanks bro.. 

Hey leaf thanks man ,i'm really anxious and excited to see how she is going to change in the next few weeks.. she already looks like killer smoke,so it's promising..I dont think i will touch your yeild though yours looked serious heavy..like 8 ounces or more.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 26, 2013)

Unless that plant is smaller then it really looks I could see it having at least 4-5 on her.


----------



## LeafGnosis (Feb 26, 2013)

I will be happy with 4 or 5. But for a first time serious grow (second actual... first was bagseed and miracle grow). I am curious to my weight. Cause hanging, she looks about 4 or 5 ounces for both. I am hang drying pretty slowly. I have the girls in 70 F and 50% humidity. The pineapple smell is killer!! I am loving it (though you will get an undertone of B.O. lol.. not terrible though and the sample did not taste like armpit LOL. They are smelly during drying, at least the first few days. I am thinking they will mellow out and smell more once jar curing is implemented. I did cheat (again) call it a 52 day sampler popcorn bud. Wow, This is definitely a strain to keep.

I like blueberry gum... but it is just not as potent as cindy... even at this stage. They still have about 8 days left to go. They are packing on weight and I do love the density of the nugs.. very dense. They are a good 'bed time' smoke. Or just watching tv. Can't wait for those to be done as well.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 26, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Unless that plant is smaller then it really looks I could see it having at least 4-5 on her.



Ah now thats a good point.Sometimes i look at a pic and think it looks a bit bigger on the pc ..but not much.. you can see my hand in a pic above there not a great comparison ,but i dont have little midget hands ..sort of normal size hands and that bud they are beside is the lowest smallest bud on the plant... i would say that bud in particular is the size of a can of coke.. so the main cola buds are about 2.5 - 3 times bigger than that one.

I would say depending on how much she fattens up 3 ounces is a reasonable estimate... 4 ounces i have never got before , but she did really take well to the topping ...so it is possible i think...

depends on how much she fattens up now..


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 26, 2013)

LeafGnosis said:


> I will be happy with 4 or 5. But for a first time serious grow (second actual... first was bagseed and miracle grow). I am curious to my weight. Cause hanging, she looks about 4 or 5 ounces for both. I am hang drying pretty slowly. I have the girls in 70 F and 50% humidity. The pineapple smell is killer!! I am loving it (though you will get an undertone of B.O. lol.. not terrible though and the sample did not taste like armpit LOL. They are smelly during drying, at least the first few days. I am thinking they will mellow out and smell more once jar curing is implemented. I did cheat (again) call it a 52 day sampler popcorn bud. Wow, This is definitely a strain to keep.
> 
> I like blueberry gum... but it is just not as potent as cindy... even at this stage. They still have about 8 days left to go. They are packing on weight and I do love the density of the nugs.. very dense. They are a good 'bed time' smoke. Or just watching tv. Can't wait for those to be done as well.


sweet dude...

how would you describe the c99 high??


----------



## LeafGnosis (Feb 26, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Unless that plant is smaller then it really looks I could see it having at least 4-5 on her.


The top colas on my cindy (the fattest ones) were right at 2 inches... maybe a 'hair' more lol.. yes pun intended. I agree though, I was thinking about 2 to 3 ounces per plant... I hope 3. The blueberry plant could easily yield 8 ounces though.. very dense nuggs on the blueberry gum from g-13 labs.


----------



## Adam & Cola (Feb 26, 2013)

Here Puff, go through this link and see if you can determine what problem she might be having. Whatever you do make sure you give her a nice flush before re adding any Nutes. 

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688

Hope it helps. Those Nugs look smokeable to me


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 27, 2013)

Adam & Cola said:


> Here Puff, go through this link and see if you can determine what problem she might be having. Whatever you do make sure you give her a nice flush before re adding any Nutes.
> 
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688
> 
> Hope it helps. Those Nugs look smokeable to me




hey adam that is fuckin awsome you have the link to that whole guide... i have spent months looking for it and only ever find parts of it..

I am starting to think it was the lack of magnesium that is causing this.. i have read so many reports of people saying you need to supplement biobizz with mag that it's starting to look that way..

First of all biobizz nutes are organic so ,burning and salt build up isnt really a big issue..th eonly possible thing is a def and that fits the bill.. to late to do anything about it now i gues.. i'll know for next time.I was taken by suprise becuase the lemon skunk i did last time did not develope a def at all.. maybe skunk strains are just all around easier plants to grow...

thanks for posting that though adam.. i will be saving it for sure..


----------



## Adam & Cola (Feb 27, 2013)

Your welcome.. Glad I kept the link myself. I don't know how many times I have gone back and read it.


----------



## Kite High (Feb 28, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> hey adam that is fuckin awsome you have the link to that whole guide... i have spent months looking for it and only ever find parts of it..
> 
> I am starting to think it was the lack of magnesium that is causing this.. i have read so many reports of people saying you need to supplement biobizz with mag that it's starting to look that way..
> 
> ...


Botanicare CalMag plus. A requirement IMO


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 1, 2013)

Hey guys todays day 42 .. 6 weeks of flowering.She is maturing fast at the moment..i think she will indeed be done at 52 days at the rate she is going...buds are filling in now and putting on weight ,i've had to tie some string around them to stop the branches falling over..

[video=youtube;n2bYJQFQMs8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2bYJQFQMs8[/video]


----------



## yankeegreen (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice man, in the home stretch now! Might consider some stakes to support the branches.


----------



## diggindirt (Mar 1, 2013)

Lookin good there Puff!


----------



## J. Smoker (Mar 1, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> Hey guys todays day 42 .. 6 weeks of flowering.She is maturing fast at the moment..i think she will indeed be done at 52 days at the rate she is going...buds are filling in now and putting on weight ,i've had to tie some string around them to stop the branches falling over..
> 
> [video=youtube;n2bYJQFQMs8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2bYJQFQMs8[/video]
> 
> ...


How tall is that lady you got there? If you don't mind me asking that is.. Also how bad was the stretch?


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 1, 2013)

J. Smoker said:


> How tall is that lady you got there? If you don't mind me asking that is.. Also how bad was the stretch?


Hey ,she is a shade over 3 feet tall.About 38 inches i think.The stretch was nearly 4x .From 10 inches to 38.Stretched for 3 weeks.Anything else you would like to know just ask.


----------



## ninjagrowguy (Mar 2, 2013)

To help the issue of taking pics with your girl under the hps, put some polorized sunglasses in front of the camera lense... it helps so you don't have to move her.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey thanks for the tip man.I will get a pair of those for next time..

just another little update ,getting danker looking by the day....


----------



## GreatDane (Mar 2, 2013)

Wow, that's all I got. Awesome dude, I can only hope for that kind of success.


----------



## yankeegreen (Mar 2, 2013)

Beautiful! She is definitely rewarding you for your efforts.


----------



## see4 (Mar 2, 2013)

Nice puff! She looks great! The orange hairs are coming in! So exciting! How many more days(weeks) she have left? I would definitely start feeding her ice cold water.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks guys 

see4 she has a week and a half left.

still contemplating the ice cold water thing..going to do some reading before i plunge in with it ,since its my only girl..


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 2, 2013)

........... I think Whodat's donkey might be a bit self-conscious about his man hood after looking at those!


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 2, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> ........... I think Whodat's donkey might be a bit self-conscious about his man hood after looking at those!


lol

Guys, This weed fucking rules.I took a very very small bottom popcorn nug at 43 days ,a nug that didn't even deserve to be called popcorn.Hash pile material.Took it ,stripped it , nuked it in the microwave ,litterally dried in a few mins.Stuck it in a bong and got 3 hits off it.

HOLY SHIT

Granted my tolerance is very low atm ,but what a buzz ,i was absolutley buzzin for an hour and a half there.Its wearing off as we speak and i still feel pleasently stoned ,it's the wearing off bit that i realise how damn strong the buzz was...I literaly can't belive i got that high for that long on that pathetic bud.I can not even imagine how strong the proper buds are at the moment and how strong they will be in 10 days.I think this strain is it.The high itself ,loose neck but all in the head,not even racy ! can you believe that for day 43 .It was a proper awsome euphoric headstone .Now the euphoria has worn off and i'm just relaxed and have a touch of the munchies ,but not as serious as i've usually had them.The music sounded amazing on it...It wasnt the uppy want to get shit done high i was expecting.More of a just sit and get lost in thought or whatever your listening to or watching.It does feel kind of trippy to.And the paranoia is definitely a factor.. i was peering out the blinds in the dark like a crackhead hiden from the cops on 2 seperate occasions.whoever said this strain isnt strong is talking bullshit! You guys who are growing it to are in for a treat i tell ya.


----------



## brewer7 (Mar 2, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> lol
> 
> Guys, This weed fucking rules.I took a very very small bottom popcorn nug at 43 days ,a nug that didn't even deserve to be called popcorn.Hash pile material.Took it ,stripped it , nuked it in the microwave ,litterally dried in a few mins.Stuck it in a bong and got 3 hits off it.
> 
> ...


Two words.... Fuck Yeah!


----------



## yankeegreen (Mar 2, 2013)

Reap what you have sown my man.


----------



## Mechanical (Mar 2, 2013)

Success!!!


----------



## see4 (Mar 2, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> see4 she has a week and a half left.
> 
> still contemplating the ice cold water thing..going to do some reading before i plunge in with it ,since its my only girl..


wow, just 10 days left... what do the trichs look like? anything amber yet? with 10 days left, i assume youre done feeding her nutes... i cant wait to see her pruned.


----------



## Kite High (Mar 2, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> lol
> 
> Guys, This weed fucking rules.I took a very very small bottom popcorn nug at 43 days ,a nug that didn't even deserve to be called popcorn.Hash pile material.Took it ,stripped it , nuked it in the microwave ,litterally dried in a few mins.Stuck it in a bong and got 3 hits off it.
> 
> ...


TOld ya cindy is the shiznit

will be even tripppier....I never get paranoia from any weed but I get the trippy and thats what I love

awesome your pleased...and damn good job with only a 250 as well


----------



## Adam & Cola (Mar 2, 2013)

She is certainly putting on some weight. My friend do not put her on some fad diet. lol, we like um fat. 
frickin awesome.

I agree with Kite


> *and damn good job with only a 250 as well *


 couldn't have done any better.

Be proud, very proud


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks guys 

adam , thanks and yeah i am quite proud man ,the plant isnt green and healthy bud the buds are A+ and that the part that matters.

kite ,yeah man well pleased.You were right ..this strain is tha fuckin bomb..i am so excited to smoke a proper bud at peak ripeness.. it's going to be one hell of an experience.Probably going to be the best ive had for sure.

see4, The thing is i use organic nutes and i have heard arguements for and against feeding all the way to the end with them.She got fed today and i was going to make it her last ...but i might give her 1 more.. does it not seem a bit weird depriving the plant when it's putting it's most weight on??

mechanical.. - massive success

yankee - Thats the best part about the whole thing ..i grew this shit.. so many people never have the balls or knowhow to do this, so it feels amazing when i have a few ounces of highgrade that i made myself..knowing people up and down the country would beg borrow and steal to have a half ounce of this stuff.. i'm not from a weed friendly place..

brewer- right on man

GD - thanks man ,i hope you have similar success.


----------



## Po boy (Mar 2, 2013)

hey puff! looking awesome and thx for the smoke report. how's the smell at this age? GL


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 2, 2013)

Po boy said:


> hey puff! looking awesome and thx for the smoke report. how's the smell at this age? GL



still really low odour man.You need to get right up on it to smell it.. at which stage it's pineapple and spice.. beautiful.


----------



## Adam & Cola (Mar 3, 2013)

I'll do a special (pic) comparison update on Monday of my girl.


----------



## LeafGnosis (Mar 3, 2013)

see Puff... I told you she would frost up on ya! Now if you do use the cold water and it does work... hrm... oh well, your call. I would be careful though for sure! Today is day 7 on the line... very soon to be put into jars... maybe later today maybe tomorrow. 
Great job, I see a couple of O's for sure! I agree, the high is very intense.. I also have only been smoking the popcorn size to lowest size and for being bottom feeders... you can still get ripped. They are going to be top notch once you get into the cure!!! Pineapple every time you open the jar.. yum... I have the 'smoke able' stuff in its' own air tight container, and just the 'semi cure' going on from me and my wife opening and closing the container.. the smell is going to be kickin! I swear the buds feel moist, but it seems to be from the sticky-ness!!! C'99 holds the holy grail title (well original.. which I bet is a lot more potent). 

Puff, check out my blueberry update... man, that is some bud porn there!!!


----------



## see4 (Mar 3, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> see4, The thing is i use organic nutes and i have heard arguements for and against feeding all the way to the end with them.She got fed today and i was going to make it her last ...but i might give her 1 more.. does it not seem a bit weird depriving the plant when it's putting it's most weight on??.


well i've also heard debates for both sides. personally i deprive my plants a nute feeding for the last 2 weeks, and force the plant to pull all the nutrients it can from the soil and leaves.. by the time i harvest, i want the leaves to be dropping and yellow.. i dont like harsh chemy taste in my bud. and since drying is not my expertise.. i need to take advantage of drawing it out where i can..

not sure if that made any sense... but yea man, youre right, with organics it might not matter really.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 3, 2013)

Actually it says on the biobizz website to water plain for 1 week... so i think i will just go water from here.. it's a pain in the ass mixing food.. woohoo no more mixing food!!

I think it was snowing in my closet last night..

View attachment 2552077


----------



## see4 (Mar 3, 2013)

oh my gee, that nug looks amazing!! my mouth is watering just looking at it. i can't wait to hear the smoke report!!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 3, 2013)

Delicious!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 4, 2013)

Looking sensational Puff  nice work man!


----------



## LeafGnosis (Mar 4, 2013)

See puff, I told you jack frost would pay a visit! Hey, got my final weight on the two girls... 190 grams of Cindy goodness.. oh wow, when you start trimming and enjoying the scissor hash!! yummy... can't wait to see more of your girl. Oh, I should have a smoke report in about a week.. I whole dry, so curing time is less in the jar. Peace bro! Great grow!


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 4, 2013)

hey man thats a great pull .. your gonna be high for a while on that lol.. I'm gonna leave the updates now until harvest since it's so close.. If i notice a significant change in frost or weight some day i'll report it otherwise.. in 7 days i'll tidy all the dead leaves off and throw up the harvest day pic.. then after 2 or 3 weeks i'll throw some dried/semi cured bud shots and a smoke report


----------



## Kite High (Mar 4, 2013)

flushing is for toilets not plants...work on your dry cure....it is not a hard practice

flushing is a unique erroneous act to cannabis horticulture in most likelihood initiated by the Dutch in an idiotic and harmful atonement for their common practice of over fertilization...which also fux up the palnts

also another important point is the requirement of N and co2 for the cure or more accurately fermentation to occur properly

I do however do the 72 hour dark/cold prior to chop


----------



## Adam & Cola (Mar 4, 2013)

Kite, in theory couldn't you just lower the wattage.. say from 600watts too 450.. If you have a dimmable ballast that is. Which would equal less heat, but still give the plant the needed light to be able to absorb co2. Just questioning, i'm not saying your method is wrong. Just trying to rationalize what happens in nature.. Yeah, colder temps in fall I get that, but too me having a 72 hour dark period just seems to go against logic. 

I got two clones from my Cindy that are also in flower. I think with one I'll put it in 72hr darkness as you do and the other i'll keep under the light. Just to see if there is any difference in the two when completed. that way I can make an experimental assessment on the two methods. If I learn something from it great!

Puff, pretty soon your going to be smokin that magic dragon. Looks fan fricken tastic from here. 

So as I mentioned i was going to give a pic update on my girl. Here is the kicker. Through my extensive following and triple reading of journals I found that both Big Daddy Puffindatchronic and the Mechanical Maniac both posted pictures on Day 20 of flower. So why shouldn't I to give some comparisons shots of our grows of good ol Cindy 99. I love it when a plan comes together!! Speaking of which, when in the hell are they going to make a new A-team Movie.. Jesus, get off your asses already.. lol


Since Puff started flower before both Mechy and I, he gets top honors with the first pic. 
Sorry LG, Checked your Journal and I think the pic you posted was of the Blueberry BG on day 21. If it was the C99 You would have top honors in my post since yours is completed before ours. 

I present to you a rundown of 3 special grows, all grown by 3 different Joe Blows with 3 unique and special methods, but all hoping for the same end result. LEGENDARY C99.. Or as you newbs would call it Cinderella 99.

Day 20 of Puff da Magic Dragon's "C99"
1 Bean, In Soil, Topped, No Scrog
View attachment 2554058

In all his Girlfriend's cake making glory.. And giving it to her good, i might add. Day 20 of Mechanical Maniac's "C99"
2 beans, In Soil, Topped and in Scrog
View attachment 2554063

Adam didn't give eve an Apple.. It was a Cola.. A great Big C99 Cola.. right from the pumpkin patch. Just ask Charlie Brown.. 
Adam & Cola's "C99"
1 Bean, DWC, in a Scrog


I enjoyed posting this update., I had fun with it. Sucks that I got to type it all out again in Mechs thread. Oh wait copy and paste.. hahahahaha

So here are a few more pics of my girl, since I said i was gona do some pics. 

One good thing about LED's. Instant on.. I was able to take this before the HPS warmed up. 
Blackstar 240 


I used to always get flat tops.. why the hell wasn't my hair ever this flat after getting out of the barber shop. "Probably had my head cocked sideways staring at the boobs"


If your a rookie you might only count 52-54 budsites.. But if you know what your looking for.. how many do you see? 62-63-64.. well I got a 36" HD computer screen so maybe that helps too.. And I know there are 4-5 that are outside of the picture and I'm not counting those. 



Thanks Puff for letting me post in your Journal.. I appreciate you letting me hijack your thread at any time  And for this, you will be rewarded with great smoke from your C99 my young padawan..

damn this was fun.. OK, time to save this before RIU crashes.. Oh damn, I would be pissed and likely never post again.


----------



## Kite High (Mar 5, 2013)

Adam & Cola said:


> Kite, in theory couldn't you just lower the wattage.. say from 600watts too 450.. If you have a dimmable ballast that is. Which would equal less heat, but still give the plant the needed light to be able to absorb co2. Just questioning, i'm not saying your method is wrong. Just trying to rationalize what happens in nature.. Yeah, colder temps in fall I get that, but too me having a 72 hour dark period just seems to go against logic.
> 
> I got two clones from my Cindy that are also in flower. I think with one I'll put it in 72hr darkness as you do and the other i'll keep under the light. Just to see if there is any difference in the two when completed. that way I can make an experimental assessment on the two methods. If I learn something from it great!
> 
> ...


Way back in the days of the real original now defunct Opengrow.com forum a study was performed on the effects of the "lights out cooler" last days before chop ...maximum effect was the 72 hour mark...more didn't exceed 72 hours and shorter had a lesser effect

this was proven effective by myself using clones, which I no longer do...IMO cloning is for making money not good weed...yeah I know lots of you may think this bull but fuck that....I use seed and as strictly I grow a strain per run and if I like the strain grow it often to know how to get it to its best.... I personally think that all the "blah blah cut"bullshit is marketing for $$$ and Elitism...If a strain yields a pheno that is unsatifactory to me then I drop it entirely...not into the subfool pheno hell bullshit...thats not a strain...its a cross...But I digress

The theory to the 72 hour dark prechop is twofold...The cannabinoids seem to be there to absorb/redirect harmful rays to protect the flowers and seed and this degrades the cannabinoids ...this is what initiated that study...It was detected that the psycoactive cannabinoids levels were highest in the morning...and the absence of light is a stressor since it is not the norm as well as the colder temperatures and this is belived to increase trichome production...The study indicated a best of 30% INCREASE in thc...worse was 9% 

This proved true in my own tests and I have done so ever since

Sure this is not occurring in nature but neither does growing in peat nor hydro and they work 

Beautiful plants everyone BTW


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 5, 2013)

Hey adam great comparisons dude.. i have missed the pics of yours for a while..yours looks great! you will be well happy very soon..

Kite ,I know your stance on flushing, and i believe you.. this time though since the plant is not doing so great i thought fuck it i'll just give it water now and let it die .. Don't know if it was over feeding ,the use of baking soda ass ph up for a while or a cal or mag deficiency.. or maybe a bit of all 3 ...but next time I grow ,i will be going lighter on the feed ,i will not be phing at all and i will get some cal/mag ... and if she looks nice and healthy at this stage like see4s ,i will just keep feeding her and see what the difference is ,which is likely to be no difference as there are so many people like yourself who says so

I will however try out this dark period thing.Now ,do you switch your lights off day 49 then and harvest cindy on day 52 after 3 days dark?

I was thinking about maybe shutting off the light on day 49/52 or maybe 50/53 ,but then the thought of losing weight by not having lights on to at least day 52 has made me consider 52/55


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 5, 2013)

lol adam happens to me all the time ,i write something out and hit send and it just goes gray


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Mar 5, 2013)

brewer7 said:


> two words.... Fuck yeah!


sweetasssweet bro i can smell it from here


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 5, 2013)

Hehe ,thanks pittsburg ..

Ok guys this is getting ridiculous.I just can't control myself anymore...lol..had to take another sample to get me through the next week..

The plan is i'm going to dry this bud out over the next few days and get BAKED on saturday night with a few beers.. good times..

a lil day 46 popcorn never hurt anyone right? Smells so pineappley right off the plant ,this stuff is gonna be good!


----------



## brewer7 (Mar 5, 2013)

Lol Puff! I have a difficult time with patience as well.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 5, 2013)

I always end up taking samples of new stuff, or if I'm out of anything to burn in the first place. Sure looks nice and frosty though, and I really hope I get that pineapple too! I think I'm gonna cut my girls next weekend, and get the new tray set up and start filling it.


----------



## yankeegreen (Mar 5, 2013)

Same here, not so guilty pleasure.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 5, 2013)

only came from the very bottom of the plant lol.. i don't think she'll hold it against me..


----------



## Kite High (Mar 5, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> only came from the very bottom of the plant lol.. i don't think she'll hold it against me..


Turn off at 49. Leave off til chop. You will not lose yield bro. But you will gain ommph!!


----------



## Adam & Cola (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for giving the reasoning behind the 72hr dark period. At least there was a study on the matter and you have first hand knowledge of the affect from your own experience. You can back it up. + rep I like you Kite.. you don't just beat around the bush with nonsense garble, but you smoke it too.. lol pun intended!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 5, 2013)

Looks mighty damn tasty Puff!! Nice work mate  

Ive finally kicked of my journal too if you wanted to take a look? https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/628418-eamos-big-blue-nlxbb-grow.html


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 9, 2013)

Ok guys here's some shots of cindy after her last day of light.She will now stay in darkness for the last 3 days. Really not to happy with how this has turned out.Well ,the buds look great and the popcorn I have been sampling has been amazing ,but I have never had a plant die so bad on me... really need to get cal/mag for my next cindy attempt. The smoke is so good I will be definitely smoking cindy for the rest of my life, just need to figure out how to keep her alive... all that being said I am guessing theres at least 2 ounces on this plant and that was my target when I started so.. I guess it's been a success..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 9, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> Ok guys here's some shots of cindy after her last day of light.She will now stay in darkness for the last 3 days. Really not to happy with how this has turned out.Well ,the buds look great and the popcorn I have been sampling has been amazing ,but I have never had a plant die so bad on me... really need to get cal/mag for my next cindy attempt. The smoke is so good I will be definitely smoking cindy for the rest of my life, just need to figure out how to keep her alive... all that being said I am guessing theres at least 2 ounces on this plant and that was my target when I started so.. I guess it's been a success..
> 
> View attachment 2561060View attachment 2561074View attachment 2561082View attachment 2561086View attachment 2561087View attachment 2561088View attachment 2561089View attachment 2561090View attachment 2561091View attachment 2561092View attachment 2561093View attachment 2561095View attachment 2561096View attachment 2561098


looks cherry. once you trim them fan leaves. nice dude


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks man ,yeah I know it will look sweet with the leaves trimmed.But since I was doing a journal of the grow seed to smoke ,I didn't wanna NOT post a last update before she gets her hair cut, even though it looks awful... hopefully next journal will go better..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 9, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> I didn't wanna NOT post a last update before she gets her har cut, even though it looks awful... hopefully next journal will go better..


nah dude. you're being a bit hard on yourself. they look good to me, even with the fan leaves. looks like some stoney weed


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 9, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> nah dude. you're being a bit hard on yourself. they look good to me, even with the fan leaves. looks like some stoney weed


Thanks man I appreciate you saying that.And you right , the last few nights I have been coming in a stealing a popcorn bud or 2 and nuking it in the microwave and have ben getting hih as shit.. It' gonna be some really great weed once dried and cured properly ,can't wait to get some proper dry bud shots on here and a smoke report...


----------



## brewer7 (Mar 9, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> Thanks man ,yeah I know it will look sweet with the leaves trimmed.But since I was doing a journal of the grow seed to smoke ,I didn't wanna NOT post a last update before she gets her hair cut, even though it looks awful... hopefully next journal will go better..


Dude, you did great! Those buds look sweet. A grower I know who grows some of the best bud I've ever smoked actually prefers it this way and claims that it helps flavor. Personally, I dunno, but I wouldn't worry about that at all. The leaves have done their job.
*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to puffdatchronic again.





*


----------



## yankeegreen (Mar 9, 2013)

Awesome dude, looks like success to me. Rep coming your way!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 9, 2013)

Looks awesome Puff, the yellow leaves wont affect taste or potency so no real need to worry  I've had plants do the same to me too before and they've still turned put well. I reckon you'll get at least 3oz from that plant too man, she looks pretty dense!!


----------



## GreatDane (Mar 9, 2013)

I agree with the Dr and everyone else dude. I would call that a huge success; I hope mine fills out like that. Nice job.

BTW, tried to add some rep but it won't let me. *+ REP* to you


----------



## Po boy (Mar 9, 2013)

hey puff! the only thing wrong with your plant is that it's not mine. looks beautiful. congrats.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 9, 2013)

hey thanks dudes.. I appreciate the kind words and rep..thanks a lot..the high is great ,anyone wondering if they should grow this .. do it.. its a jack herer hybrid ..what more do you want?


----------



## Adam & Cola (Mar 10, 2013)

She looks sweet PUFF.. I agree don't be hard on yourself. Thats just the plant pulling all the nutes it can from the leaves in a last ditch effort to keep going. Nothing wrong with the grow or journal. You did fantastic. I also agree that you'll have closer to 3 if not more zips.. especially if you stop smokin that popcorn. You think you like her now.. Wait it out and smoke some nice cured stinky bud.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 10, 2013)

lol yeah adam your right man...gotta stay off it now till it's dried and cured at least a week..


----------



## LeafGnosis (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey Puff! Great grow man, you did great! You will be happy once she has been cured for a while.. and only get better from there. I get a citrus flavor with a hint of spice (I think you mentioned that yourself). I bet you will get more than 2 oz off of her though. What watt for flowering? CFL? (now I have to go diggin lol). But you are correct, one thing that helped me out was 2 table spoons per gallon of dolomite lime was mixed into the soil for both 1 gallon and 5 gallon pots. I also had to sprinkle some on top towards the end for cal/mag boost. I am really thinking of taking my last two c'99 seeds and making some fem seeds from them.. would have seeds for years! Will probably do my blueberry gum, though she seems to be a late hermier. 
But Cindy sure does look good in the pipe:


----------



## diggindirt (Mar 11, 2013)

Nice job Puff!


----------



## Kite High (Mar 11, 2013)

C99 is DA strain


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 12, 2013)

Yeah, so guys I don't know who seen the thread I made yesterday ,but I had a REAL fucked up day. Yesterday was day 52 and I was sitting on my bed deciding to go an extra day or just take her down on 52 like recommended and I got a rap on the door. A cop. Well you can imagine my panic.He rapped a few times and I was just frozen ,waiting for reinforcements to be brought over and the door to get kicked in.

He went away eventually and I tore cindy out, mistreated her in a way which I am deeply ashamed. Stuffed her in about 10 bin bags and snuck her out to the car were she lay in a state of shock at how her loving father had treated her.

Since I wanted to know if I was caught or not I rang up the police then and said I was busy but what did they want ,and they said they were doing door to door talks as I got a fucking psycho neighbour somewhere who seriously assaulted his gf...

So I was relieved I wasn't busted but I still had the dilemma of them wanting to come back and talk with me, I didn't want to risk the weed molding in the bags so I took her in and gave her a rushed manicure.I was absolutely shattered with the adrenaline of thinking I was caught 

next problem ,this plant reeks ,and I mean reeks now its cut down ,couldn't smell it at all growing and it literally stinks to high heaven now.So I usualy dry in my closet and hung her up and it was no go ,the cops would have smelt it a mile away ,so I have her hanging up in the attic. It's cold up there but there is nice airflow ,so I think it will be cool ,pun intended.Actually I might dry up there from now on as the smell is not an issue in the house at all now.

here she is ,not looking her prettiest, wish this shit never happened and I was able to trim her properly ..well I guess I will still get to manicure her well once shes dried and ready for the jars.. I just hope I didn't knock too many trichs off her in the scramble..

oh btw the cops came back today for their talk and all went without a hitch.. no smell ,no sell ,no tell and they can't do shit!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 12, 2013)

awesome looking buds!!! nice harvest you got there.


----------



## yankeegreen (Mar 12, 2013)

DANM!!!! ...and I thought I had bad luck! 

Seriously man, that sucks but you did the right thin, safety first. Cost of a harvest doesn't come close to the cost of getting nabbed. Wouldn't worry too much, sure not much damage done. You were planning on pulling on day 52 for a while so no harm there. So you knocked a few trichs off the ol girl in the fire drill - get em out of the bag and into your pipe and enjoy!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 12, 2013)

Thats one crazy ass afternoon for sure man. Glad it all worked out in the end, and the buds look beautiful, nice color to them, and wonderful shape!


----------



## LeafGnosis (Mar 12, 2013)

Wow Puff... That is some Crazy ASS shit right there! I guess you were meant to cut her down on day 52 after all. The buds look like they made it. I am hoping that the fan leaves and larger sugar leaves protected the trichomes when in the bags... I am sure that they did. You will not be disappointed. I would have done the same thing... would move them over to a close friend (the only person who knows) for safe keeping. I am happy in a way that I am done with live plants, that many and the genetics (they were not bag seeds) probably had me a little more paranoid then with the single bag seed I grew out earlier. Congrats on your soon to be some good smoke!


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 12, 2013)

yeah thanks dudes ,it could have been a lot worse and happened 2 weeks ago.. maybe it was just fates way of saying 'don't be an idiot and not listen to kites advice, chop on day 52 like he said' lol I was just considering going to 53 ,but I was probably going to chop on 52 anyway.. then fate stepped in settled it


----------



## Kite High (Mar 12, 2013)

some just gotta learn the hard way

now once dried and cured talk to me


----------



## brewer7 (Mar 12, 2013)

Damn Puff, that would have sucked extra hard to get finished with the grow and get busted at the last minute! Glad it worked out and everything is curing well. Stories like that make me really glad that I've got a rec. in Cali!!!!

I can't wait for the smoke report on the cured product!


----------



## Adam & Cola (Mar 12, 2013)

Sounds like an adventure Puff. Glad all is safe and you still have your beloved plant. Another week and get a total weigh in and a smoke report.. Which is what we are all waiting for now. Congrats!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 12, 2013)

Glad to hear you got it all chopped Puff, hangin to hear how she smokes


----------



## GreatDane (Mar 13, 2013)

Holy Shit dude!!! That is some bad luck. Guess you couldn't answer the door and tell him it's harvest day and to come back tomorrow huh?  Those look great, if that's a poor manicure, I hope that mine turn out that bad. I know that it's not what you wanted after nearly 3 months, but you've got your smoke drying and the cure ahead. Be Happy.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey thanks guys, yeah all has went pretty good i think.. and gd I'm happy don't worry, and you will be to!

so after 4 days in my draughty attic this girl is nice and dry, just spent a few hours trimming her up and I got to say if I ever have to dry trim again I will cry. My back and fingers are aching but it was worth it.. 

weighed In at 2.5 oz, the buds are very sativa In appearance ,they looked so dense on the plant but what are you gonna do, i'm well pleased to have beaten my original target of 2oz...and any time I've had bud that looked like this it has been amazing gear

in fact I have never grown anything this frosty or sticky ,no lie.. as snoop would say sticky icky icky oo eee ..

[video=youtube;YDMxLbMcjxY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDMxLbMcjxY[/video]



The smoke report will be in a week or 2 of curing,Until then I got a little bag of popcorn to keep me amused..oh yeah forgot to add smells like pineapple




Let the good times commence!


----------



## brewer7 (Mar 15, 2013)

Like x100! Nice job Puff. All of that hard work and patience finally pays off in a big way!


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 15, 2013)

brewer7 said:


> Like x100! Nice job Puff. All of that hard work and patience finally pays off in a big way!



yup, no more stress.. for a while..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 15, 2013)

Bro she looks deadly!! I would love to smoke some of that ish! 
Let the good times commence indeed. Happy toking bro
Edit- forgot to add that i love your choice of tunes


puffdatchronic said:


> Hey thanks guys, yeah all has went pretty good i think.. and gd I'm happy don't worry, and you will be to!
> 
> so after 4 days in my draughty attic this girl is nice and dry, just spent a few hours trimming her up and I got to say if I ever have to dry trim again I will cry. My back and fingers are aching but it was worth it..
> 
> ...


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 15, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Bro she looks deadly!! I would love to smoke some of that ish!
> Let the good times commence indeed. Happy toking bro


Thanks bro!


----------



## Mechanical (Mar 15, 2013)

You have set the mark Puff.. Good fucking job.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 15, 2013)

thanks mechy ,I have no doubt you guys can emulate my success... no doubt at all

haha doc ,can't beat some herb and some reggae


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 15, 2013)

Beautiful man, I wish I could share the beer and the buds with ya gonna be a good night!


----------



## Mechanical (Mar 15, 2013)

What's on the menu next for you? I'm still going back and forth. I know for sure I'm going to redo my room and make a 2'Wx4'Lx2'H clone box and another box to keep a mother in. The plants will sit on top of the box to flower. Gonna try a get a perpetual thing going. What I can't decide is if I want to just pick a strain and pick a mother or if I want to pick two strains and throw some pollen around and grow out the seeds to find a new mother. Decisions decisions!!


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 15, 2013)

lol ,Hey tc , I would happily welcome you in for a toke ..lol..

whats on the menu.. hmm.Well i'm just gonna take a brake from growing for a few months while I got this herb.Not a heavy smoker really, few nights a week with a few beers.. I don't require it medically so I take it I moderation ..

once it's gone ,it's a choice between white label seeds Northern lights or seedsman white widow... I could go c99 again to.. but I like a bit of variety...next grow I think I will just try and keep it real simple and focus on trying to keep it green to the end....

The idea of creating seeds has kept me awake a few nights also man.. I was really considering growing a fem c99 with a reg sensi nl.. and if I get 2 females ok.. but just keep doing that until the day I get a male nl... then I would have nl x c99..  just a thought..lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh Puff that looks amazing  awesome work man!!


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 15, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh Puff that looks amazing  awesome work man!!



thank you kindly sir


----------



## brewer7 (Mar 15, 2013)

Man Puff, I can only hope my baby Female Seeds c99 will mother some plants that turn out as nice as yours! I'm planning on running 3 or 4 of her clones on the next run.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 15, 2013)

I just took my Cindy clones tonight, and put one of the moms into flower! I can't wait to see what happens with her!


----------



## Kite High (Mar 16, 2013)

planted 4 18 hour ro soaked Females Seeds C99's in 1 gallon containers tonight...


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 16, 2013)

good stuff guys.....


----------



## Adam & Cola (Mar 16, 2013)

Thats some sticky shit Puff.. Hey, you beat your goal weight.. thats all that matters. and by the sounds of it. that should last you a while. Thats some good lookin bud and nice trim job as well. I hate leafy shit!

Kite, Thunder and Brewer
And three more cindy grows on there way.. Awesome


----------



## GreatDane (Mar 16, 2013)

Hats off dude, that's a tough act to follow. Sticky as shit, and smells like pineapple. Very nice.


----------



## ProdigalSun (Mar 19, 2013)

Where can I get C99 seeds?


----------



## LeafGnosis (Mar 19, 2013)

you can get them from attitude or sea of seeds.... I got mine from sea of seeds by the breeder 'female seeds'. Cindy is a keeper for sure!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 19, 2013)

I got mine through attitude, I also have the female seeds brand C99. I noticed the other day that I that I think it was g13 labs might now have a strain they are calling Cindy 99.


----------



## Kite High (Mar 19, 2013)

ProdigalSun said:


> Where can I get C99 seeds?


best deal on them that I found is here

http://www.growshopalien.com/onlineshop/contents/en-uk/d60_female-seeds.html

hope it helps...best stealth shipping I have come across and good people


----------



## Kite High (Mar 19, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I got mine through attitude, I also have the female seeds brand C99. I noticed the other day that I that I think it was g13 labs might now have a strain they are calling Cindy 99.


just looked on the tude and there was no c99 under g13??


----------



## yankeegreen (Mar 19, 2013)

Kite High said:


> just looked on the tude and there was no c99 under g13??


It's Cinderella 99: https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/g13-labs-cinderella-99/prod_4041.html


----------



## ProdigalSun (Mar 19, 2013)

I had to try growing this after smoking it. I had some around Christmas time.


----------



## Kite High (Mar 19, 2013)

yankeegreen said:


> It's Cinderella 99: https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/g13-labs-cinderella-99/prod_4041.html


thank you kind sir


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 19, 2013)

Lol I just went and pulled the link to, https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/g13-labs-cinderella-99/prod_4041.html. I don't know if it would be even close to the same thing as it doesn't talk about the original seed stock and rather a cross. Its very possible this is just their variation, but I thought it was interesting. My WW is from G13 labs, and as you all know I like it.


----------



## ProdigalSun (Mar 19, 2013)

I want the real deal.


----------



## yankeegreen (Mar 19, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Lol I just went and pulled the link to, https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/g13-labs-cinderella-99/prod_4041.html. I don't know if it would be even close to the same thing as it doesn't talk about the original seed stock and rather a cross. Its very possible this is just their variation, but I thought it was interesting. My WW is from G13 labs, and as you all know I like it.


Gotta know what your're looking for of course.  Kite was looking for the G13 version of C99 (which they brand as "Cinderella 99") so I helped out with the link for what he was asking for at Attitude. I believe Puff stated the C99 documented in this grow was bred by Femae Seeds, which can be found at Attitude : https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/female-seeds-c99/prod_637.html. 

Disclaimer: This post is not an endorsement by Yankeegreen of Attitude Seed Bank, G13 Seeds or Female Seeds. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 19, 2013)

lol, I'm running the female seeds C99 currently also. I'll make an endorsement for the attitude though its the only place I order from.


----------



## Adam & Cola (Mar 20, 2013)

Puff I have a Dinafem WW waiting in the wings after I move in May. Might just throw in another one of my Reg C99's too and cross my fingers that it is a male. I would certainly love too cross the two of them. Congrats again on the grow. Mines got 16 days too go. Hope the roots can make it that long.. I noticed the smallest amount of algae on my DWC water level tube. just crossing my fingers she'll make it to 52 days.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 21, 2013)

I wasn't impressed with attitude myself, I ordered a pack of seeds one time and chose the hidden in a tshirt option, was fine except the parcel said attitude on it  

so I go with herbies now and they are great


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 22, 2013)

I might have to check them out. I've also considered putting an order into sannies. I've had nothing but good to say about attitude, but theres always other good options out there.


----------



## Kite High (Mar 22, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> I wasn't impressed with attitude myself, I ordered a pack of seeds one time and chose the hidden in a tshirt option, was fine except the parcel said attitude on it
> 
> so I go with herbies now and they are great


my goto seedbank for non canadian breeders...ultimate stealth great prices and really decent people...be forewarned their email english skills are lacking..lol..they have canadian as well though 
but I prefer hemp depot for that

I can vouch for Female Seeds c99 are the real deal...I still have some original bros. grimm c99 beans!! 6 of them...plan on doing a open pollination of them then search preferred phenoes and lock them down with sts
I really like Sannie as well...great genetics and an awesome dude
I order from the Spanish breeders directly


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 23, 2013)

I wanna try herijuana so bad, I just can't imagine the idea of getting a parcel with a return address or sticker or postage mark from Holland. Everyone knows only dodgy shit comes out of Holland.

I been thinking about my next grow today and damn it, even though I have the NL seeds which I wanted to get for ages, I don't know if I wanna grow it yet, I am heavily considering wappa or white berry from paradise seeds


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 23, 2013)

*SMOKE REPORT*

*Bag appeal 7* - The trichs are there as you can see ,but they don't stand out as well to the naked eye, the camera makes it look twice as good as it actually does.Just looks like standard nugs, that aren't overly impressive looking until you really start looking and then you can see the trich coverage is actually quite impressive..just weird how they don't stand out. The nugs themselves are generally on the small side.I got 20 grams worth of nice big chunky top buds and 50 grams worth of nugs like the ones down bellow.


*Smell (7)* - I can't really judge the smell on a weeks cure, though right now it has a pleasant spicy/ herby smell ,with undertones of pineapple, some buds are more pineappley than others, but the pineapple is always a background smell ,i'm hoping it comes forward more with cure..would be much more appealing..I guess i'm spoiled though, my last grow was dna lemon skunk ,and that was the best smell yet, the lemon smell of those nugs is going to be very hard to beat.C99 has not beaten it.


*Taste (7)* - It's a little spicy ,I have got hints of pineapple on a few tokes here and there and a little hashy

*Smokeability (9)- *Ok in a bong It hits pretty smooth ,there is a point were the rip is to big and I will cough, but as bong induced coughing fits go it's not to bad at all.In a joint though this stuff smokes soo smooth and lovely, and stays lit for the most part.My next point of call is to purchase some blunt raps ,as I've never had a blunt before... was thinking of going with the prerolled cyclone ones (not that I can't roll..just seems convenient) or the juicy jay ones.


*High (9)* - This is where this stuff really shines.Been smoking it every night of the last week now and it still hit's hard, so no tolerance build up which is awesome as the LS had awful tolerance build up.2 or 3 bong rips and you are nicely medicated for 2 hours at least. Smoke a small joint and you are fried..
The high itself, it's a hybrid like high maybe around the 80% sativa 20%Indica mark.Comes in 2 stages ,the first half hour -45 mins is an intense feeling of being high/stoned and then it wears off into a few hours worth of just nicely ripped, no worries ,music still sounding good etc.No couchlock but your body does feel looser and more relaxed, I have twisted my back today and was in pain up until I smoked a bowl there and it's gone..so its a pain reliever for sure..The head high part of it is very spacey, not racy or paranoid or thought provoking at all. The spacyness may be the trippy aspect. Best way I can describe it is like a mental painkiller, I have a light pressure on my head like my brain is getting squeezed (in a nice way) And an overall sence of being stoned and euphoric..it's just a very blissful state..Also ,going to sleep on it is not hard to do once the main buzz has worn out.In fact it provides a comfortable sleep and some pretty cool dreams.Just about everything is better on this stuff...and the munchies..i thought this strain didn't have the munchies but I was wrong, it turns me into a chocolate fiend.....this is my favourite high yet for sure.


*Overall - 9/10* - Very attractive plant, very well suited for indoor growing, decent yield ,bag appeal not in the A catagorie but I love the high, it's easily an A , and that's the point that matters anyway. Most definitely worth a redo.


----------



## yankeegreen (Mar 23, 2013)

Nice report and I am moving C99 up on my radar list. Congratulations on a successful grow and hope to see an update after a few weeks cure - if it lasts that long .

+ rep for ya man!

Edit: Guess I can't add to your rep just yet - I'll get ya on the flip side.


----------



## Adam & Cola (Mar 23, 2013)

Nice Smoke report Puff. Those nugs sure look good to me.

Now for your report card

I give you a B+ on your grow.. Always room for improvement. Like you said.. next one you want to keep green till the end. 
I give you a A+ on your journal.. For providing regular updates with photo's.. And never really got off topic. except, i think once
I give you a B- for your patience.. cause you took off popcorn nugs.. Reducing your overall yield of properly cured Bud
Most importantly A+ for your final results

Congratulations, you PASS
I'll be sure to follow along your future journals. send me a message when you get another started.


----------



## Adam & Cola (Mar 23, 2013)

My C99....
13 days to go


Gettin nice and frosty


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 23, 2013)

Hey thanks guys, I can't rep either of you as I need to spread it around....
Yankee thanks man ,and I can't wait to see you harvest a nice crop.. adam ,a report card lol cool! I will let you know my next journal and you have to promise to do me another report card...lol

That was weird to I was about to ask you for an update and you did it...looks amazing !


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 23, 2013)

Nice smoke report man. Bag appeal is the least important factor on my list, and high is the most important, so looks like you rocked it out in my book. I'm hoping the taste fills out well for you and look forward to the next one man!


----------



## Po boy (Mar 23, 2013)

hey puff!
nice smoke report. sounds exactly like what i've been looking for. i ordered c99 seeds from herbies a couple of days ago. i'll be growing mostly outside so i will sow some seeds in in late june. you ran an very good grow journal and was it interesting to stay with for the grow. thanks.


----------



## Kite High (Mar 23, 2013)

Glad you find her high in high regards puff. Congratulations my friend.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 24, 2013)

Wicked smoke report Puff, i've also moved this strain up my list of to do's as well! Would rep you man but i have to spread it round as well lol! Awesome job mate


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks dudes...


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 25, 2013)

You been high as hell the last few days bro?


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 25, 2013)

Yeah pretty much man ..


----------



## bleuballz (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice looking buds! Great smoke report too. Congrats!


----------



## GreatDane (Mar 26, 2013)

Very nice Puff. Those buds look great and the smoke report was most excellent. Glad to hear that she didn't hold a grudge after the rough treatment you had to show her at the end. Three weeks until lights out for me; just trying to keep 'em green.


----------



## Kite High (Mar 26, 2013)

4 new Female Seeds c99 sprouts






















Will also be doing a c99 fem seed run with 3 more after these move into the growroom...they are in the test closet currently


----------



## indicantonio (Mar 26, 2013)

This journal def put c99 on my list. Great looking buds!


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 28, 2013)

hell yeah kite looking great already!


----------



## ProdigalSun (Mar 28, 2013)

Just picked up 2 clones today.


----------



## bootywarrior (Apr 4, 2013)

This grow really gives me hope, as i'm currently flowering two serious sativas myself. Thanks for posting this beauty.
Could you share how large(gallons) a pot you used to hold the soil and also the approximate height of the plants
at harvest time? 
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/639761-600-watt-african-sativa-flowring.html#post8916764


----------



## puffdatchronic (Apr 7, 2013)

bootywarrior said:


> This grow really gives me hope, as i'm currently flowering two serious sativas myself. Thanks for posting this beauty.
> Could you share how large(gallons) a pot you used to hold the soil and also the approximate height of the plants
> at harvest time?
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/639761-600-watt-african-sativa-flowring.html#post8916764


Hi, I'm not overly sure but I think the pots are in the 2.5 - 3 gallon region. The plant finished at a few inches over 3 feet tall when flowered at 10 inches, but this is not a common trait with most sativas, your African one will get a lot bigger. If in doubt with headroom ,just tie some string around your main top and tie it or tape it down.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 7, 2013)

Man Puff that Cindy must be good its got you repeating yourself...lol j/k


----------



## Kite High (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes c99 is a hybrid and a miracle as it has the good from both ...I have run really pure sats that stretch and grow til chop!!

but man so worth it


----------



## puffdatchronic (Apr 7, 2013)

haha yeh tc this stuff has got me pretty baked, gives me munchies like a mofo


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 7, 2013)

Well tonight is 20 days for mine, but the batteries are dead on my camera.... maybe I can rob some out of one of my daughter toys .


----------



## Adam & Cola (Apr 7, 2013)

My chop is now complete. I smoked a few hits of scissor hash when it was all done. holy smoke! Screwed me up pretty good. But still got shit done afterwards. That was 4 hrs ago and i still feel it. Pretty impressed with the end result. For only my 2nd DWC attempt i'm not complaining.. And compared to my first DWC adventure I am pretty sure i've come close to doubling my weight. A couple weeks and I'll know for sure. Although i do have room for improvement, next time i'll trim off all the bottom tiny shit. In a scrog it gets hardly any light and it was fluffy. the very bottom branches that extended beyond the scrog that got better light, were much better than buds halfway up the plant but didn't get any light. The top nugs exceed my expectations in denseness.

So here she was before she got the axe. 
View attachment 2606106

View attachment 2606107
View attachment 2606108
View attachment 2606109

some root porn
View attachment 2606132View attachment 2606133View attachment 2606134View attachment 2606135View attachment 2606136View attachment 2606138View attachment 2606140 

and what got hanging

four rows 30" long wide hanging some sticky icky greatness. 

View attachment 2606159View attachment 2606160View attachment 2606161View attachment 2606162View attachment 2606163


----------



## Adam & Cola (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm impressed with the roots. I did change my water every night, so I guess I shouldn't be shocked by the way they look. It had me worried many times with never opening the lid and seeing how they were doing. Virtually no slime what so ever and I love the way the roots ingulfed the air stones and conformed to ever nook and cranny in the bucket. Especially where the drain spout was on the bottom of the bucket. My guess is between 4-5 oz's possibly more. 1 plant 52 day veg and 52 day flower time.. 104 days.. End result.. priceless


----------



## puffdatchronic (Apr 8, 2013)

Priceless indeed, glad you got finished in the end after a really long veg. There must have been a fault with this site last night as your pics (and mine) aren't showing..


----------



## Adam & Cola (Apr 10, 2013)

What a sham. I spent over 30min on that stupid post. And yes I had the check box marked.. remember me. that pisses me off.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Apr 11, 2013)

Happened to me to man, first time it has happened.. hows the smoke amigo?


----------



## puffdatchronic (Apr 13, 2013)

Here's how the buds have turned out after a month or so's cure.. the high has remained consistantly satisfying with regular usage. All in all i am very happy with how it turned out and how stealthy it was to grow.the buds don't have that slap you in the face dank smell, it's a subtle spicyness ,when ground up it's a citrus smell. The main buzz still last about an hour and a nice mellow stonedness for a further few hours. It is really fantastic stuff


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 13, 2013)

Damn Puff, that looks like some primo buds! Awsome work man


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 13, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> Here's how the buds have turned out after a month or so's cure.. the high has remained consistantly satisfying with regular usage. All in all i am very happy with how it turned out and how stealthy it was to grow.the buds don't have that slap you in the face dank smell, it's a subtle spicyness ,when ground up it's a citrus smell. The main buzz still last about an hour and a nice mellow stonedness for a further few hours. It is really fantastic stuff
> View attachment 2614554


damn dude! that is beautiful!!!


----------



## GreatDane (Apr 14, 2013)

Looks great my friend. I can almost smell it from here. Lights out for me and some new pics posted.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 14, 2013)

Awesome puff, glad she is living up to the hype !


----------



## Adam & Cola (Apr 14, 2013)

Tallied up the final weigh in. 

I got 177.8 grams or 6.35 oz's from my single C99 done under a scrog and 3gal DWC.. 
plus, I just finished up making up the hash from the fine trim. I got an additional 11.8g of Hash.. that I'll be sure to make some edibles with. 
More than doubled my previous best. I still haven't smoked any bud. Waiting for it too cure more. 

Here is a couple hash shots. 
View attachment 2616333View attachment 2616334


----------



## Adam & Cola (Apr 14, 2013)

try to get some pics on here that I tried on a earlier post. 
View attachment 2616403

Real Root Porn


----------



## Adam & Cola (Apr 14, 2013)

C99 Drying
View attachment 2616407View attachment 2616409


----------



## Adam & Cola (Apr 14, 2013)

more root porn.

The two air stones are completely hidden. love it! both were T'd off the main air line.. about 4 inches long and 1 1/4" in diameter.. said screw it and tossed out the entire net pot/roots/air stones in the trsh. I didn't even try and get them out of that tangled mess. 
View attachment 2616414


----------



## puffdatchronic (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey guys thanks for the compliments, adam that looks like some grade A shit man well done.


----------



## KushCanuck (May 9, 2013)

Just read through everything Puff, did a great job mate, can`t believe I didn`t stumble upon this earlier. +Rep brother,

KC


----------



## puffdatchronic (May 9, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> Just read through everything Puff, did a great job mate, can`t believe I didn`t stumble upon this earlier. +Rep brother,
> 
> KC


Thanks bro, nice to see some people are actually gonna read through this. Makes it feel worthwhile and is why i started doing them. She was a success yes, i would have liked to have kept her greener, but i have a bit more experience now and i really think some added magnesium next time will help wonders. Next time i do a c99, i'll post a journal in here and hopefully i'll do even better, because deficiencies aside she produced a nice yield of some absolute killer smoke.


----------



## KushCanuck (May 9, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> Thanks bro, nice to see some people are actually gonna read through this. Makes it feel worthwhile and is why i started doing them. She was a success yes, i would have liked to have kept her greener, but i have a bit more experience now and i really think some added magnesium next time will help wonders. Next time i do a c99, i'll post a journal in here and hopefully i'll do even better, because deficiencies aside she produced a nice yield of some absolute killer smoke.


Not to mention once you grow the strain, learn it`s tendencies, and grow it again, you become the authority brother. Glad to have a C99 man in the wings ... 

**Edit - You do do another journal, count me in boss man  **
KC


----------



## praiseodin (May 13, 2013)

I've read this thread from start to finish over the last couple of days and I've ordered female seeds c99 ready for my next grow! So keen to get that started asap haha

I am a week into using hempy for my white widow so hopefully I'll get that down and figured out for the next grow when I use c99.

You and Adam cola really got me excited to grow this!


----------



## Thundercat (May 13, 2013)

Thought I'd drop these over here I forgot to the other night. I took her down saturday, and I was very happy to say the least!










I also just put 2 more cindys in my tray, and the 5 clones I took just rooted, so I'm about to take 5 more clones this week.


----------



## puffdatchronic (May 15, 2013)

Them buds look delicious TC . Top marks! , You smoked any yet? How long did you go in flower?


----------



## Thundercat (May 15, 2013)

I smoked a little, nice high decent flavor can't really pin point it yet, but kinda fruity with a unique undertone. I flowered for 52 from the first signs of pistils, which for the current batch was yesterday!


----------



## robertelicia (May 17, 2013)

I have 5 g13labs c99 g13blue og, skunk11and ice kush. I ordered one of two 600wateers i plan on using and i think im gonna start the seeds under a t8 i just bought. Hopefully the c99*s are as good as the fs. Anyone tried them?


----------



## puffdatchronic (May 18, 2013)

not g13s I think we are all doing female seeds version.


----------



## KushCanuck (May 18, 2013)

Got anything running right now Puff or still sittin` on that Cindy? 

KC


----------



## puffdatchronic (May 18, 2013)

cindys long gone man.. lol few weeks ago .. was growing that nl that I ended up chucking because my gf told someone. But I can't stand not having weed or a plant to look after so I planted a sage seed yesterday. I don't think I will do a journal, Incase something else happens I don't wanna let people down, i'll take pics though and post them all if I make it to the end.


----------



## KushCanuck (May 18, 2013)

... Even periodically would be dope my brother ... . Sage is a good one, indoors for it (without getting too specific)?

KC


----------



## puffdatchronic (May 19, 2013)

yep indoors ,250 watt light, no bloom food a la kites advise .. quite interested to see how she reacts to low p. Funny I always start getting some leaf problems when the bloom food is added .. these guys like kite and ub seem to know their shit, so why not listen and learn.. if your real interested in me doing the journal i'll do it. I guess it can't hurt because I've decided i'm sticking with it to the death, the only reason this grow will end is if I DO get ripped off or busted, like I said, growing cannabis is my favourite hobby, I can't wait months .. days was hard enough.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 19, 2013)

Yeah sweet man, I know I'd be down to see some pics and details


----------



## Thundercat (May 19, 2013)

I'm down either way man, and trust me I understand wanting to be growing. I spent a year and a half without a garden back in 07-08 and it sucked.


----------



## robertelicia (May 19, 2013)

Ok i have all seeds i mentioned in dixies waitin to pop. Ill get some pics going as soon as they break. Today was 24 hrs so i have a few days. My hps should be here on the 26th so it should work out nice.. i just got the family platinum passes to cedar point so im hopin that will pass the time along faster...it seemed to crawl duriong my last grow.i have 8x8 room i plan on getting two 600w hps going so hopefully mine are as nice as some of the ones ive seen.on here


----------



## robertelicia (May 20, 2013)

Nothing broke the suface as of now. A light mist of water and zip it it back up and checkem later. Im gvuessing it will be day after tomorrow


----------



## KushCanuck (May 20, 2013)

robertelicia said:


> Nothing broke the suface as of now. A light mist of water and zip it it back up and checkem later. Im gvuessing it will be day after tomorrow


Just journal this Robert ...

KC


----------



## puffdatchronic (May 20, 2013)

Robert that sounds an awesome line up, don't want to be an asshole here, I don't mind you sharing your grow with us in here, but don't be littering this journal with just words, pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## KushCanuck (May 20, 2013)

Yar matey! Speaking of pics, got any more samplers of the Sage you got going ... ? New page of journal and all . Gd`afternoon Puff! Puff, puff, pass ---> OG18 

KC


----------



## puffdatchronic (May 20, 2013)

Hasn't broke the surface yet dude. Will I just add the pics in this journal, or start a new thread? I didn't take a pic of the actual seed I planted but here is a pic of the other one, they looked identical anyway.


----------



## KushCanuck (May 20, 2013)

Post that up on Mohicans Seed Picture Thread, he`ll love that (can find it through my subscribed threads), and it`s a great thread . I`d start another journal my friend, this thread already made it in my Priority bin for a C99 reference. Would be sweet to see a SAGE grow in journal format as well, add to your list 

**Edit - Save you some time, here`s Mo`s Seed Thread
KC


----------



## puffdatchronic (May 20, 2013)

Ok man, will look for that thread, . and will make another journal then, but like I said I would hate to get ripped off or busted and leave another unfinished journal, maybe if that happens we can get it deleted..


----------



## robertelicia (May 20, 2013)

Ok. I will start a journal. I didnt mean to jump in this thread i have read for years now and decided that this would be the easiest way to get some help with the strain. There arent many c99 grows on here ive found and this one seemed like a very nice one,not to mention all of the info thruout the journal. I will take pics and start jounal tonight. Again my apologies for jumping in


----------



## KushCanuck (May 20, 2013)

robertelicia said:


> Ok. I will start a journal. I didnt mean to jump in this thread i have read for years now and decided that this would be the easiest way to get some help with the strain. There arent many c99 grows on here ive found and this one seemed like a very nice one,not to mention all of the info thruout the journal. I will take pics and start jounal tonight. Again my apologies for jumping in


Use it as a reference my friend, I`ve archieved many a journal that were outstanding (like this one). Start one up and we`ll pop in on ya, that`s how it works. No harm no foul mate . I`m sure Puff would agree

KC


----------



## praiseodin (May 21, 2013)

I havent, but i will be doing female seeds c99 next grow under a single 250w in a cabinet. Should be interesting!


----------



## Kite High (May 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;-hsuHNWwBKs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hsuHNWwBKs[/video]



























2 weeks flower-c99


----------



## praiseodin (May 22, 2013)

beautiful plants Sky High!
i love the loong skinny leaves of the c99


----------



## simisimis (May 22, 2013)

omg, I see some hardcore bud porn incoming ))


----------



## puffdatchronic (May 22, 2013)

really great kite, look at the bud development already for 2 weeks.. incredible.


----------



## KushCanuck (May 22, 2013)

@ Kite - First of all, great song choice to set the stage ... . Second, now I really have to make some space to start my Cindys ... between that and Puffs beauty crop, seems to make everyone happy . Nice job to the both a you, keep it green,

KC


----------



## mycomaster (May 22, 2013)

I love the C99 man, what a beauty. I have some C99 from G-13 Labs(don't laugh), a few different phenos in there, but they are all desirable I.M.O. I love the strain in all it's variations, grows like a champ outdoors as well as I am finding out this spring. Whenever I get my Cindy stash out it's like taking a trip to Hawaii or something, love this girl. I like your setup with the vertical hps, really good use of light! Are those T5's or flouro strips in the back in the corners? Do you have a rotation program you adhere to? How I love to see true sativa expressions. Good luck, Good grow, Be safe,  out.


----------



## Kite High (May 22, 2013)

Yes those are fluorescents t5's ho in the corners. The plants get turned 1/4 round everyday.


----------



## puffdatchronic (May 25, 2013)

OK guys not looking very likely there's gonna be a sage journal, looks like I have stumbled upon some dodgy beans. First bean didn't sprout so, I chalked it up to my fault for the house being too cold, second bean I have kept it sitting under a hot water bottle the entire time to keep it warm and it started promising and had the stem poked through after 24 hours, was just waiting for the seed to come up and brake free from the seed husk then ,but it never happened 2 days later it's still just stem ,so I had a little poke about the coco pellet where the seed should be and I remove a tiny bit of coco and give it a spray with water and there it is.. looks like it has tried to get going but failed. So then I manually removed the seed husk and it stood up a little bit ,if you could even call it that ,but it's all discoloured.. no green present and a severely purple look bit to the stem.

I have have never had a healthy plant start out like this, but i'll give it another day and see what it does.. looks like it's going to be c99 after all by the looks of this. 

Now sage joins my blooper list along with g13haze as the only strains that haven't popped for me... though I did manage to get 2 out of 6 g13hazes. I only bought 2 sage though so game over. unless this gets a lot better very soon..

Any theories what has went wrong? ...


----------



## KushCanuck (May 25, 2013)

Looks like it may be too wet my brother ... Do you have heatmat in your set-up? I`ve never been able to not germinate beans with mine with thermo controller. What`s your method for sprouts? Hope it pulls through brother, although I wouldn`t bitch about another C99 run ... 

KC


----------



## puffdatchronic (May 25, 2013)

Hey man ,I don't have a heat mat... Usually I put them into my grow space and leave the hps on and the heat of in there gets them to germ, 100% success rate. This time I don't know why, I decided to try and just germ one with no heat, didn't work, then for this poor little girl I used just a rubber hot water bottle, kept filling it up every 6 hours. which got it to crack, but it's had problems getting out. This is only my second attempt at using coco pellets for germination, 1st was fine and now this, so will just be going back to soil after this. Method is make a 
small hole and put the seed in.. I grew out of the paper towel method a few years ago.. just doesn't make sense when you think about it.

Yeh you may be right about too wet, I think these coco pellets hold too much moisture.. 

Anyway I am starting to regain some hope, it's looking a little more healthy now after a few hours under a cfl.. getting some green and it's standing up.. you know ,I think it'll be just fine. Next time I post about it ,hopefully it will be a nice little plant and i'll make a new journal to put it in..


----------



## yankeegreen (May 25, 2013)

Tough start there puff, ope she catches for ya. Good sign that she's standing up on her own. I'm a little concerned about the root/stem transition. Looks white in the last post but looks to be turning yellow/green in this post. As long as the tap root is deep enough to support head she should recover. Keep her warm with the CFL and let the coco pellet dry out some but it looks like you're all over it. Good luck!


----------



## puffdatchronic (May 25, 2013)

Thanks yankee bro,, I got some more coco from another pellet and sort of pushed it inaround the stem to support it abit.. heres hoping she makes it.. was kinda looking forward to growing sage ,I hear it's bomb


----------



## Kite High (May 25, 2013)

Yep sage is good she'll make it bro. POSITIVE THOUGHTS!


----------



## Thundercat (May 25, 2013)

I was gonna suggest burring the stem a bit more, but it sounds like you got to it. I had one of my recent seedlings come up like that and I just buried it back in the peat and it grew up fine.


----------



## KushCanuck (May 25, 2013)

I have to agree with Kite Puff, Sage will be fine. Just had a tough love bringing up 

KC


----------



## VaHazer100 (May 26, 2013)

Yo puff! I tried to roll through the pages and see where one grow started and the other ended and so far I think I got it all straight. You were one of the first to welcome me so I wanted to throw a thanks back at you and say nice job on the cindy and hopefully that sage (I think it was sage and no I'm not flipping back to find out haha) works out for you. Wordness. Stay high!


----------



## Kite High (May 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;yLuHE-82o40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLuHE-82o40[/video]
3 weeks flower


----------



## yankeegreen (May 30, 2013)

Kite- let the games begin! Next couple weeks will see explosive growth - enjoy the show! Do you have a grow journal going?


----------



## Kite High (May 30, 2013)

its been explosive growth since sprout...lol

this is where I update...won't journal here


----------



## yankeegreen (May 30, 2013)

Kite High said:


> its been explosive growth since sprout...lol
> 
> this is where I update...won't journal here


Wow, veg is slow for me but I'm under PL-L - definitely not explosive. Thought this thread was dead but I'll stay subbed.


----------



## Kite High (May 30, 2013)

The Cinderella Story
The Cinderella story
Ben,
That you had ordered C99. Well I have a little present for ya. Please don't repost this stuff as Shabang and Webby are currently creating a C99 FAQ. I'm involved and have my own work which I'd like to pass on to
you. Hopefully an ole pro like you can get some useful info from this. Warning: Its long... Good luck and have a great holiday.

C99 FAQ

The Story:
Princess" is a female which resulted from a seed found in a Jack Herer bud I bought in Amsterdam near the Sensi seed bank at "Coffeeshop Sensi Smile". The bud came in a 2gm cello-pack with the Sensi logo; I expected sinsemilla, but it had about 10 seeds so I assume she's an F2 JH. Her characteristics were so fine I wanted to create seeds that would "replicate" this plant. She has the KILLER Haze-influenced high with the
most DELICIOUS pineapple/evil scent, 50 day maturation in 12/12, and incredible resin production, does't stretch - yet clearly Sativa-dominant! Last but not least: Never a hint of hermaphrodism after 2 years of cloning & many different styles of grow.

I wanted to "cube" Princess but add a little beef to her branches because the buds were always too heavy at harvest and branches needed staking to keep from flopping over. I crossed my ShivaSkunk female with
one of the males from the same group of seeds that Princess came from THIS cross produced a male which was then crossed to Princess, creating "P.50" (using a shorthand notation I developed to indicate the fraction of Princess genes in the cross).

Each generation is the result of crossing a male from the previous generation to Princess herself (incestuous, I know).

Blow-by-blow description of the generations:

P.50 = Heavy, single-cola type plants with mellow high (too much influence from the ShivaSkunk) Sweet fruity scent/flavour. Unstable in most traits - for example, 10 days difference in fastest/slowest maturation period in a group of 20 seedlings.

P.75 = Plants leaning MUCH more in the direction of Princess in floral cluster and bud structure, scent/flavour turned more "tropical" like pineapple. The stability was becoming better - two major phenotypes; short & dense (potent too) or tall/HUGE (Not so potent).

P.88 = Renamed Cinderella 88 when first released on the market. It grows fast and produces excellent yields of FROSTY buds in 7 weeks! Generally uniform seedlings with minor differences in floral formation and some height variance, but the smoke is quite consistent from all plants - Dense, heavy nuggets of fruity scented & flavoured (like wild berries) and covered in resin glands, the dried buds have distinctly ORANGE
pistils.

And now P.94 = Cinderella 99. This project has been a huge success. The strain has been embraced by the "net"work of growers with rave reviews. The Bros Grimm too have been recognized for their excellent combination of quality products and unparalleled service after the sale. There's NO OTHER seed bank that has it's breeders on the net answering questions from "newbies" 40 hours/week, and the info is first-rate; even details of their breeding strategies are openly discussed so that the seed buyer can feel well-informed about the products BG offer. 

I personally think the plants these Cinderella 99 seeds produce are every bit as good as a cutting from Princess herself (or better). I say better because the flavour of no two plants is "identical"; there's a
personality to all living things. Like Princess herself, Cinderella is sweet & fruity to the palette and nose, and when you take a hit you're BLASTED...with the same "racy" high as Princess! The improvement comes
in the yield department; 25% greater yield and a stronger branch structure, which I accomplished by starting with some ShivaSkunk genes in the original father in the cubing process. I knew I'd blend out the
majority of the traits from ShivaSkunk in the cubing process, but I was hoping to incorporate the ShivaSkunk's stronger branches because Princess had a tendency to need supports in the final two weeks of flowering. As it turns out, I got lucky and it worked. The name suits the strain IMO - it&#8217;s a true &#8220;Cinderella Story&#8221;. 

A REPOST:
I've been seeing a lot of posts from people asking for the "Cinderella Story", so here it is:

In 1997, I discovered a few seeds in a bud of Jack Herer I bought @ "Sensi Smile" coffeeshop in Amsterdam while there to buy seeds. I didn't expect much when I grew them, but one of those seeds from the JH bud
produced a very special female that I call "Princess".

Therefore Princess' mother was a Jack Herer (IF we can believe what Sensi Smile printed on the package) and her father is a totally unidentified mystery plant. 

I also got 2 more females (Genius & Cafe'Girl) & several males from those seeds. I used pollen from one of the males on a heavy-yielding, dense, resinous ShivaSkunk (from Sensi Seedbank) female, then grew the
resulting seeds to get males to produce pollen to cross Princess with, beginning the cubing process. 

The first generation of seeds from Princess were called P.50 because they were 50% Princess. I used males from the P.50 generation to back-cross to Princess to get P.75 and again back-crossed with the P.75
pollen to get P.88 and again with the P.88 pollen to get P.94 which is "Cinderella 99", a cubed version of Princess.

The name "Cinderella" was chosen because of the parallels between this story and the well-known fairy tale in which Cinderella becomes a Princess despite her humble beginning. It's also VERY similar to the story of the "Morgan Horse"...go Figure!


SLY's Take:
here is my take on the Cindy story. i DO NOT believe this is a JH hybrid. i don't think it has any JH in it at all, and i've worked with this plant longer and more intensly than anyone other than soul. yes,
soul got it out of a 2 gram bag of JH he bought but i don't believe there was JH in that package regardless of what was on the label. i think the coffeeshop, like many other dealers around. put whatever name
on the packages the public wants to hear. there is NO way IMHO that a cross pollination with any unknown father plant could bring a JH flowering time down to 49 days. the fact that there were other females
out of the same seed batch that had the same flowering time shows it was not and freak. i worked with sensi's JH for several years, so i speak from first hand experience. Cindy is not even close the JH in flowering time or any other JH traits. i've been breeding for years and i have NEVER known a plants flowering time to be brought down that much with one crossing.

IMHO soul stumbled across a gem in the rough and was bright enough to know what he had and was expereinced enough to know what had to be done to it to bring it's full potential out. since i've never seen anything that even resembles cindy on the market i'd say even the person who grew the bud out didn't realize what he had.

Thanx Uncle Ben!!!


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 30, 2013)

Looks great kite. Those things are going to yield great for you. Very nice


----------



## Thundercat (May 30, 2013)

Good story I've never read all that, as I said on one of the other threads great looking plants Kite!


----------



## KushCanuck (May 30, 2013)

I`ve always wanted to know the Cindy story Kite, you`re the Man!! Great post mate, been journalled 

KC


----------



## puffdatchronic (May 31, 2013)

daaaaaaamn.. keep forgetting shit is still going down in my c99 journal.. epic. Gonna have to sub to it now aren't I? , For that is one hella impressive setup kite.. it's like a field of c99 in there, looking really tasty already...my mouth is watering honestly lol. Still nice and healthy to. .. and The Bob Marley baking track..


----------



## Kite High (Jun 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;0MtBWt4dfBY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MtBWt4dfBY[/video]
c99 4 weeks flower...3 to go


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 6, 2013)

Like a Boss!


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jun 6, 2013)

so damn fast flowering for such a sativa dominant plant. definitely a masterpiece of breeding. Bros grimm we salute you.


----------



## redzi (Jun 7, 2013)

Just a heads up for Cindy fans. I currently have some Mosca 99 going (off a clone from seed batch bought back in January). Bought some more and this time the packaging was different. Instead of doing own packing Mosca is now packed by Seedsman...both a breeder and a seed bank. These beans are down right shit in the germination category. My pack from January was 100%, the ones packed by Seedsman are crap. I did get the freebies to pop. I just put an order in for Female seeds C99 and Grapefruit and will give my comparison of the two.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 7, 2013)

Wish i could rep you again Kite, those girls look amazing


----------



## Novicehomegrower (Jun 9, 2013)

are yours g13


----------



## Kite High (Jun 9, 2013)

Nope. Female Seeds


----------



## Kite High (Jun 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;4vR-9NQAPIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vR-9NQAPIA[/video]

5 weeks flower c99















































PAPSITE RADIO 2012 SPECIAL EVENT OPEN LINES- RICK SIMPSON 06/03 by PAPSITE RADIO | Blog Talk Radio


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 13, 2013)

Loving it man! I've only got about 3g left of my Cindy sadly. Few more weeks and I'll have another couple done thuogh.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 20, 2013)

Just bulking up now!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 21, 2013)

Kite High said:


> This strain has me high and tripping like the weed I smoked back in high school and this is from dried bud from 2 weeks ago!!! Tastes so fruitily awesome...fucking perfect ya know?
> 
> 
> As Boston so eloquently put it
> ...


They look terrible Kite, i dunno how you can even look at them they are that bad  
Truly phenomenal mate, very jealous!


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jun 21, 2013)

quite remarkable. BTW looks like you have at least 1 un-cut plant in there kite.. and it/they appear to be the most impressive... is that true?.. or is it just camera angle?

I'm back on the c99 train myself. SAGE was a definite no go, began to stink my entire upstairs out as a 4 inch tall seedling. I mean 1 plant with a few leaf sets literally had my house smelling like pure dank. Would have been absolute killer weed, but I can't play with the super stinkies unfortunately. Whoever is circulating this b.s that sage ,smells like sage and is a good stealth strain can suck my left nut.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jun 21, 2013)

Here's my new entry for c99. ps If this grow goes well I will have kite to thank as I'm going to use all his tips. Top 2nd node, no bloom food , no flush. 

Day 3


----------



## Kite High (Jun 21, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> quite remarkable. BTW looks like you have at least 1 un-cut plant in there kite.. and it/they appear to be the most impressive... is that true?.. or is it just camera angle?
> 
> I'm back on the c99 train myself. SAGE was a definite no go, began to stink my entire upstairs out as a 4 inch tall seedling. I mean 1 plant with a few leaf sets literally had my house smelling like pure dank. Would have been absolute killer weed, but I can't play with the super stinkies unfortunately. Whoever is circulating this b.s that sage ,smells like sage and is a good stealth strain can suck my left nut.


They are all topped for four or more. Apologies. Post deleted. No worries


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jun 30, 2013)

Ok thanks man. Hope all is well in kite land. I'm sure your watching some family guy on a tv that isn't on lol. Any harvest shots?


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jun 30, 2013)

Here's my new cindy after 11 days, topped at 2nd node



oops had to edit, was actually day 11, this is day 12


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 1, 2013)

Nice puff she looks happy as can be. I'm about to cut 2 Cindy's that have been in the dark since Saturday morning. Saturday was day 51 so they are at 53 from 12/12 this time.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks tc , yeah she has looked great from day 1. Loving the leaf serrations and leaf shape so far.. weird for 2nd node leaves , 4 fingers shaped like that.. they are massive to.. . Really considering trying to take a cutting of this one. 

By the way, your c99 stems, what do they smell like? my last was like bubblegum, but this one smells more like a dank smell.

let me know when you have cindy porn for me to ogle!


ps I forgot to mention, I have been growing this with the Gas Lantern routine. 12 hours of hps, 5.5 hours dark, 1 hour of cfl ,5.5 hours dark.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 1, 2013)

Looking great Puff, she looks very happy  

What's your reasoning for the light schedule if you dont mind explaining mate? Have you got some reading I could do on it? 

Cheers bro!


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jul 1, 2013)

Hey ec, thanks a lot bud.

I read about this light schedule a while ago but never had the balls to do it, so I'm giving it a bash to see if it lives up to the hype. So far it does. 

Basically the reason for doing it according to advocates of it are that it cuts your heat build up and electric use as your only using 13 hours to veg your plant. BUT also the extra sleep time supercharges the plants so to speak, helps them grow more vigorously, gives roots a good chance to build up etc. 

I just wanted to see if it was possibly true ,and I have to say , I will be doing this again, never had such a fast and healthy start for a plant. I'm looking at having veg complete in less than 3 weeks and that includes a topping..

The "science" behind the schedule is that, cannabis flowers as a response to it sensing a certain amount of dark. Basically as night goes on more and more of a certain hormone builds up within the plant and when it gets to a point it beings it's flowering response. Light kills this hormone rapidly, so that's why with 6 hours dark it doesn't have long enough to flower,but 12 hours it does. 

The trick is by interrupting the dark period at 5.5 hours in, it kills the hormone that will flower it, then after an hour of light, it can go in fr the rest of the night and not flower. End result vegging a plant with 13 hours total light. Which when your as para as me atm ,feels like a godsend when the hps goes off everyday.

Now some people will argue more light is more growth, but I am of the camp that believes cannabis benefits from dark time just as much , and judging by the speed of this, which is faster than any 18/6 plants I have grown , this seems to be the case, so far.


I have read it a few different places on the net, it's usually the same cut and paste job, Idk where exactly it came from ,but here's a link to a cut and paste job on rui on it.

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/581366-gas-lantern-routine-save-30-a.html


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 2, 2013)

Wow man thanks for the detailed explanation hey  sounds very plausible and something i'd be keen to try myself! Will keep reading about it man and i'll be watchinh your grow very intently


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jul 5, 2013)

fed up with this site, keep getting a Trojan detected everytime I log in. I will be doing my journals elsewhere.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 5, 2013)

Seriously dude? Wonder wtf is going on there...would hate to see you go elsewhere bro


----------



## simisimis (Jul 5, 2013)

maybe its in your browsers cache? no trojans here.. just little pony horses


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jul 5, 2013)

I know it's a bit shitty ,but nothing else I can do, dodgy as hell.

you try this link if you don't belive me.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/638590-puffdatchronics-white-label-northern-lights.html

Infection Details


URL:
https://www.rollitup.org/misc.php?v 

Process:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer... 

Infection:
HTML:RedirDL-inf [Trj]


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 6, 2013)

Ah shit thats total balls hey


----------



## simisimis (Jul 6, 2013)

not all files antivirus catches are actually viruses, a file redirecting you somewhere could be interpreted as troj. best is google the filename av detects, usually a lot of people asked this before, if they say it's not a virus, then you have to allow them somewhere in ur av settings.. i do not get that virus detected thing in this website.. but maybe my antivirus does not detect the threat.. but i believe if there actually would be virus, admins would have already know it.. if i were you, i'd start looking for problem in ur computer, download kaspersky live cd, burn it, boot it, update database and do a full scan, it will take a while but ull know u're clean


----------



## simisimis (Jul 6, 2013)

dude! ur using internet explorer???? now tell me it's version 8 and older and we can all lmao haha, if i were you i'd runaway from this, try firefox or google chrome instead


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jul 9, 2013)

Yeah it's explorer and avast anti virus.


Ah, screw it , The odd update won't hurt.

day 20, and 4 of flower at 11/13 . Going to be experimenting with the decreasing light schedule too. Will I lose yield? I'm going to find out.

really liking how topping at the 2nd node turned out.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 9, 2013)

Im going to be doing some experimenting with topping at different nodes when next I det indoor set up again.... hopefully soon! that does look Great!  I dont think you will lose yield at all. Indeed my buddy messed up his on/off times so it was 12.5 hours lights on and 11.5 hours off. Was his largest yield yet. Though we do get better with each run, especially same strains etc. I think that having that extra little bit of light may have made a positive difference. he didnt have any hermie issues etc either.

Looking good. PuffdatChronic


----------



## KushCanuck (Jul 10, 2013)

Loving your experimental approach here Puff, looks like you're going to learn a load about our girl Cindy and what she likes . I don't mind there being spaced updates mate ... as long as you can still do some. ATB to you and the garden brother,

KC


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jul 17, 2019)

Still my favourite strain to grow.

Thought I would add a few pics of my current Cindy. I'm growing her with 250 metal halide overhead and 300watt led at the side.
I've never done this before so I'm excited to see fatter buds and improved yeild.

She started off quite slow , took ages to put roots down and reacted really badly to topping and transplanting ,which was unusual...weird leaf curling and cupping, and small size at 20 days veg ,topped and repotted. Day 1 of flower. 

 

She recovered and has went from strength to strength, great roots, classic Cindy stature. No smell, day 19 of flower , preflowers showed up day 17. Side lighting added yesterday.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 17, 2019)

You buddy long time! Glad to see you are still rocking that Cindy! Looks like she like what your doing with the lighting.

I don't have any straight Cindy going right now but I've get some beans I hope to pop soon. An I've still get my c99 cross running.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jul 17, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> You buddy long time! Glad to see you are still rocking that Cindy! Looks like she like what your doing with the lighting.
> 
> I don't have any straight Cindy going right now but I've get some beans I hope to pop soon. An I've still get my c99 cross running.


Hey man long time indeed. Still always go back to Cindy, truly the holy grail for stealth indoor runs imo! 
What's your c99 cross ,im intrigued any links?


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 17, 2019)

Hehe I crossed my C99 mom with a Sinmint Cookies male a few years back I call it "Sin-D Snacks". I'd have to dig up the links when I'm not on my phone, but there are pictures around page 135-140 in my journal. It turned out some awesome plants. I have ran 2 specific different phenos(one cindy leaner, one cookie leaner) the last 4 years. Sadly I lost my favorite(cindy leaning) this past winter. I still have the cookie leaner and its a great plant, definitely has some Cindy character. I recently gave the last of the seeds to a breeder friend so I'm hoping they will get worked out and maybe BX'd into its own strain. 

I also just talked to another old friend and found out I might be getting some original Bros grimm cinderella 99 seed stock


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jul 22, 2019)

Day 24 of flower


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 22, 2019)

Looks like some thick sturdy stems on that girl!


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jul 26, 2019)

Yeah really good stems on her 

4 weeks today.

Really nice specimen of c99. Female seed company have this nailed.

 []


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jul 30, 2019)

Day 32 today. Found 1 burnt tip on the plant yesterday so gave her a water with plain 6.2 ph mineral water.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Aug 3, 2019)

Day 36


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 3, 2019)

Smelling fruity yet?


----------



## Sir Patrick (Aug 4, 2019)

Diggin it.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Aug 4, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> Smelling fruity yet?


Yessir fruity insence I'm getting. Not a skunky smell at all but getting quite pungent none the less.my gf hates it but I love it lol


----------



## puffdatchronic (Aug 4, 2019)

Sir Patrick said:


> Diggin it.


Thanks man


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 4, 2019)

puffdatchronic said:


> Yessir fruity insence I'm getting. Not a skunky smell at all but getting quite pungent none the less.my gf hates it but I love it lol


I love it too . Cindy has such a special taste/smell!


----------



## Sir Patrick (Aug 4, 2019)

puffdatchronic said:


> Yessir fruity insence I'm getting. Not a skunky smell at all but getting quite pungent none the less.my gf hates it but I love it lol


Sounds and looks like an awesome strain...might have to try that out soon. Just so happens that one of my locals has it in clone right now...thx for sharing- got me sold in trying it.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Aug 4, 2019)

Sir Patrick said:


> Sounds and looks like an awesome strain...might have to try that out soon. Just so happens that one of my locals has it in clone right now...thx for sharing- got me sold in trying it.


Absolutely get it ,the high is top notch too. Soaring sativa high in 8 or 9 weeks flowering


----------



## puffdatchronic (Aug 10, 2019)

Day 43 bus starting to really beef up.
One thing I'll say shes quite finicky in flower. She takes all the notes you can throw at her up to the end of the stretch then she starts to burn. I'm at 1ml grow 3 bloom 2 top max and while she liked that during stretch she seems to burn a little more each time I give it. So then I gotta give her a plain water feed. Shes exhibiting very slight cal and mag def also , according to bro grim she is a calmag whore and they ain't wrong I've been giving it to her weekly and she seems to need more.. so trying to find the balance is giving me a headache.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Aug 19, 2019)

Day 52 today ,I'd say another 2 weeks. As you can see I've had a few issues with burning but she's still decent looking. Going to flush her now for the remainder. Maybe add some molasses 

Getting frosty and the extra light has definitely bumped up my yeild ..the bids are nice and chunky the whole way down. Guessing about 3 oz


----------



## Sir Patrick (Aug 20, 2019)

just got my hands on fresh cuts and put in the cloner of this strain....hope mine turn out as well as his and yours- very nice!


----------



## puffdatchronic (Aug 20, 2019)

Sir Patrick said:


> just got my hands on fresh cuts and put in the cloner of this strain....hope mine turn out as well as his and yours- very nice!


Me too! Feel free to share pics at any stage


----------



## puffdatchronic (Aug 26, 2019)

Getting there day 59. I've been flushing about 10 days but I reckon another 10 days so I gave one last feed today as she is starting to eat herself now .


----------



## puffdatchronic (Sep 7, 2019)

Hey so final update for you guys. A mixed bag unfortunately. 
To cut a long story short I got mold in one cola and ended up chopping a week earlier than I'd like at 64 days and lost about 10 grams.
Final yeild 40 grams minus a few lower tester buds probably about 5 grams worth.

The buds that remain are awesome though, great strong sat effect. 

Just a note that I have used this led light twice now and both times have got bud rot , the first and only two times I've ever got it in 10 years of growing. Think I'll go back to basics now. Wonder what the connection is if any though


----------



## puffdatchronic (Sep 18, 2019)

3 week cure now. Top notch stuff for sure

Really day time weed though I smoke it at night. Can get you really wired if you smoke enough. Walked my dog twice the other night . Having said that it paradoxically helps sleep to.very hard to explain but you can be wired and ready to walk a mile but lie down in bed and fall asleep so easily. 
Worst munchies I've ever had .
A lovely candyflossed brain dopey and euphoric type high .
Pics don't do justice the bag appeal is fantastic .don't sell but just the concept. Smell was faint during grow but this last few days of curing its amplified x1000 really strong dank smell off it now would stink through a bag type smell.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 8, 2021)

Growing her again.

This time grew out a 4 pack to pick the best one.

This one had bubble gum smelling stems straight out of the dirt so i knew it would be good.

Its the pineapple for sure.

Looking back at that last few grows makes me realise the importance of selection. Those wide leaf looking girls were not true reps of c99.

This is true c99

Couldnt get 1 cutting out of 4 to live though which sucks


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 8, 2021)

Looking nice dude. I’m always gonna have a love for the Cindy!


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 8, 2021)

Thundercat said:


> Looking nice dude. I’m always gonna have a love for the Cindy!


Yes super excited about this one. I went on a run of more skunky and indica dom phenos for a few years. Forgot how spectacular the proper pineapple sativa phenos are. ! 
Still imo one of the best strains out there vs any og kush or anything like that. And absolutley perfect for clandestine growing.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 8, 2021)

puffdatchronic said:


> Yes super excited about this one. I went on a run of more skunky and indica dom phenos for a few years. Forgot how spectacular the proper pineapple sativa phenos are. !
> Still imo one of the best strains out there vs any og kush or anything like that. And absolutley perfect for clandestine growing.


Last year I got my hands on one original bros Grimm bean from back in the day. I’m planning on trying to grow it this coming summer, so cross your fingers for me.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 9, 2021)

Thundercat said:


> Last year I got my hands on one original bros Grimm bean from back in the day. I’m planning on trying to grow it this coming summer, so cross your fingers for me.


I will do and plz post some pics!


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 11, 2021)

Half way through flower

A few low light shots really shows how frosty she is already


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 16, 2021)

Day 46 of 12 12

Day 30 of actual flower


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 19, 2021)

Quite pretty flowers on this.

Speeding along so fast. Amazing for a near pure sativa


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 25, 2021)

Day 40 from pistils, day 56 total 12 12, day 76 over all.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 28, 2021)

Shes finishing up. Still feeding her.
She is piling on frost now, more and more every day. Two more weeks id say max
The pics dont do justice. This camera is supposed to be good but i just suck at taking photos


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 1, 2021)

Quick tester


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 2, 2021)

Update on the quick dried tester. Good strong effects , not racy or paranoid. Induces intense munchies and sleep on the comedown

Ive finally figured out how to keep this strain healthy, cal mag at every other feed


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 7, 2021)

Last update gonna basically chop her within the next week.

Without doubt this is the pheno you want of this.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 7, 2021)

Looks beautiful man.

Can i be real honest? I would wait out another 2-3 weeks. Let it finish really swelling and ripening.

Either way gonna be a nice harvest.


----------



## C-CAT (Feb 7, 2021)

Ran C99 for years. Out if 3 packages of regular seeds I found them to be very uniform. These were original Bro's Grimm stock. Very tropical fruity smell, nothing mild about it, the fermented Fruit odor was prevalent when growing opening a bag and it tasted the same. 55-56 days is where i cut them down.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 7, 2021)

Thundercat said:


> Looks beautiful man.
> 
> Can i be real honest? I would wait out another 2-3 weeks. Let it finish really swelling and ripening.
> 
> Either way gonna be a nice harvest.


Ok bro. Ill take your advice. Ill post another update in 2 weeks.

Which will be.. 10 weeks of actual flowering, 12 weeks of 1212..

Not that quick.. but i guess the breeder times arent worth much in the real world.. ive been taking samples.. quite happy with the high.. lets see how it developes in a few more weeks


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 7, 2021)

C-CAT said:


> Ran C99 for years. Out if 3 packages of regular seeds I found them to be very uniform. These were original Bro's Grimm stock. Very tropical fruity smell, nothing mild about it, the fermented Fruit odor was prevalent when growing opening a bag and it tasted the same. 55-56 days is where i cut them down.


This is same very strong tropical scent. But in no way 'weedy' . Delicious though..the high so far from samples is pure happy psycadelic euphoria. Im right at 53 days of true flowering right now shes maturing quite quickly now but as thundercat said i might wanna go another couple weeks to fatten it up


----------



## C-CAT (Feb 7, 2021)

I always pulled them earlier than most. Seemed like it had better terps and flavor when I did. Good yeilder also for skinny branches.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 7, 2021)

Puff my man! I'm so late for the party, I hadn't realised you were back mate, so good to see you!! Those buds are looking magnificent as always my man!! Hope you're well brother!!


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 7, 2021)

eastcoastmo said:


> Puff my man! I'm so late for the party, I hadn't realised you were back mate, so good to see you!! Those buds are looking magnificent as always my man!! Hope you're well brother!!


I am as well mate hope you are too. I thought this plant was too good not to share hhaha


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 7, 2021)

C-CAT said:


> I always pulled them earlier than most. Seemed like it had better terps and flavor when I did. Good yeilder also for skinny branches.


Yeah the buds are nice and heavy already.
I like an early harvest myself..
Will play it by ear ive never went the extra few weeks .might be time to see


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 7, 2021)

puffdatchronic said:


> I am as well mate hope you are too. I thought this plant was too good not to share hhaha


So glad to hear bro, really am! Yeah she's a stunner for sure, loving the sound of her smell too!! 
I'll sub up so i don't miss any more hey


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 7, 2021)

eastcoastmo said:


> So glad to hear bro, really am! Yeah she's a stunner for sure, loving the sound of her smell too!!
> I'll sub up so i don't miss any more hey


Yeah mate thanks for the kind words

Keep an eye for sure , im going to try to reveg this into a mum and hopefully have this smoke around a good while. Really is top notch sativa smoke.. im loving it at night but i could see it being perfect for daytime /nice weather


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 7, 2021)

puffdatchronic said:


> Yeah mate thanks for the kind words
> 
> Keep an eye for sure , im going to try to reveg this into a mum and hopefully have this smoke around a good while. Really is top notch sativa smoke.. im loving it at night but i could see it being perfect for daytime /nice weather


No worries bro!! 

That's awesome mate, glad to hear you found something that does the job right for you hey! C99 is some delicious smoke hey


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 7, 2021)

puffdatchronic said:


> Ok bro. Ill take your advice. Ill post another update in 2 weeks.
> 
> Which will be.. 10 weeks of actual flowering, 12 weeks of 1212..
> 
> Not that quick.. but i guess the breeder times arent worth much in the real world.. ive been taking samples.. quite happy with the high.. lets see how it developes in a few more weeks


I really think you will be happy with the results. After running mine for several runs I definitely found that right about 10 weeks of real flower time was the spot, best yield, high and terps. I've let them go as long as 75-76 days. While 10 weeks isn't a super-fast plant persay, for basically a pure sativa to really be done that fast is kinda awesome. Kids these days are all hyped about the GMO, and its great weed I grew 2 plants last spring, but its a 12-13 week plant. Really I prefer to grow hybrids and sativa dominant plants so I don't expect much to be done before 10 weeks lol.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 10, 2021)

Today would be bang on 8 weeks of true flowering, 10 since flip ..

Not gonna lie ,shes missing a few branches who could resist?

The high is all you come to hear about this strain.. it is really quite euphoric trippy and dissociative for about 45 mins to an hour. You get lost in amazement in music vids, or can be watching tv and just zone out a bit and start thinking everything is really bizarre or comical. ..

Then after the' main event ' you are just stoned like a nice indica with bad munchies and excellent sleep Really does what it says .. the high of a tropical sativa in a compact short flowering plant.


----------



## C-CAT (Feb 10, 2021)

I like to look at the underside of the colas. If the seed pod is swollen plump good indicator it's there. If green and not enlarged I let her go. Just one thing I use to determine harvest. The jewelers loop I use also, although I've seen lots of fresh stigmas and many amber trichomes, along with no amber on the buds and plenty on fan leaves. I believe it's a good indicator, but not the only method for final decision. Always best to clip a tester or two along the way and give it the ultimate test. Definitely harvest duration is not written in stone, more subjective IMO. The C99 always had nice fat swollen pods on the undersides.


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 10, 2021)

Making me drool need to get some, never had it or grown it


----------

